# Maxine Waters: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



## Lakhota

Amen!

Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'


----------



## Mad Scientist

Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California can go to hell!


----------



## get_involved

Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Liberals are loosing it,

 they see that everything they have been working for blow up in their faces.

They came so close, butt the people woke up.

 It is the End of time for them.

Bonne nuit mon petite minions!


----------



## Patrick2

That psycho bitch waters wants the "redistribution"  (translation: LOOTING) from whites to blacks go on as long as possible - she's less respectable than the drug-selling gangs that infest her district - at least they don't pretend to be other than criminals.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Maxine Waters is a typical California politician.  She is cut from the same cloth as Pelosi and Feinstein and Boxer and Moonbeam Brown and all the other leftist scumbags from the People's Republik of Kalifornia.

If they all weren't such liars and ignorant idiots, we would all just laugh at them and move on, but those waterheads possess a lot of political power.


----------



## MarcATL

Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



If you are taking your marching orders from Maxine Watters, you are indeed in possession of a room temperature IQ..
This is the same silly person who in a fit of rage threatened to "socialize......Nationalize your industry" ( speaking to the oil industry when gas was a bit over $3 per gallon).
Look genius, the only reason Watters isn't in the private sector is because she represents House district in South Central LA that is the size of a postage stamp and is 90% black and Chicano...
Watters is the poster child for Term Limits.
BTW, where is Watters' indignation now that gas has been over $3.50 per gallon for more than a year? Fucking hypocrites.....Yeah, she is keeping her trap shut now that Obama is at the wheel, isn't she?


----------



## Full-Auto

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



Did you have twins?


----------



## yidnar

MarcATL said:


> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.


 Maxine Waters is nothing ....just like your avatar !!


----------



## thereisnospoon

MarcATL said:


> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.


I bet you'd be saying that if Watters were a white woman, now wouldn't you.....


----------



## Patrick2

Notice how the obamanistas, with so little to show for their administration, and so many disasters, appear to be conjuring up a book of fairy tales as the election year of 2012 approaches? 

- Obama won the war in Libya. 

- The recession would have been worse except for obama's porkulus, etc. 

- What next, obama was the first man on Mars? 

They're getting desperate.  I predict that some obama insiders will start bailing as we approach november 2012 - they want to be far away when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## ABikerSailor

She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.

Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.


----------



## Salt Jones

Patrick2 said:


> Notice how the obamanistas, with so little to show for their administration, and so many disasters, appear to be conjuring up a book of fairy tales as the election year of 2012 approaches?
> 
> - Obama won the war in Libya.
> 
> - The recession would have been worse except for obama's porkulus, etc.
> 
> - What next, obama was the first man on Mars?
> 
> They're getting desperate.  I predict that some obama insiders will start bailing as we approach november 2012 - they want to be far away when the shit hits the fan.



What shit? Obama will win reelection.


----------



## MeBelle

Mad Scientist said:


> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California can go to hell!



Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California, south of Sacramento, can go back to Mexico!


----------



## Dr.House

ABikerSailor said:


> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.



I have no doubt that you are very familliar with teabagging....

I'm sure you and Huggy make a wonderful couple...


----------



## mudwhistle

Hard to believe Waters is in government instead of in ACORN or The Black Panthers. 

Anytime any government has to use fake arguments to keep people on their side it shows their ideas are a total failure and they're trying to defect blame where it really belongs...squarely on their backside.


----------



## Salt Jones

mudwhistle said:


> Hard to believe Waters is in government instead of in ACORN or The Black Panthers.
> 
> Anytime any government has to use fake arguments to keep people on their side it shows their ideas are a total failure and they're trying to defect blame where it really belongs...squarely on their backside.



Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?


----------



## Full-Auto

Salt Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe Waters is in government instead of in ACORN or The Black Panthers.
> 
> Anytime any government has to use fake arguments to keep people on their side it shows their ideas are a total failure and they're trying to defect blame where it really belongs...squarely on their backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?
Click to expand...


Explain DOJ policies? Explain why Obama paid a law firm to keep his BC suppressed?  After all the WH spokesman was very clear in stating in was a privacy matter and they were standing on principle.


----------



## Patrick2

Salt Jones said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the obamanistas, with so little to show for their administration, and so many disasters, appear to be conjuring up a book of fairy tales as the election year of 2012 approaches?
> 
> - Obama won the war in Libya.
> 
> - The recession would have been worse except for obama's porkulus, etc.
> 
> - What next, obama was the first man on Mars?
> 
> They're getting desperate.  I predict that some obama insiders will start bailing as we approach november 2012 - they want to be far away when the shit hits the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shit? Obama will win reelection.
Click to expand...


Dream on.


----------



## MarcATL

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd be saying that if Watters were a white woman, now wouldn't you.....
Click to expand...


Why must you guys always make race an issue?


----------



## Maple

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



And Maxine can go straight to hell too. Polling among the black community shows that Obama is losing ground from 95% to 81%, I wonder why, maybe it's because they are not working either. I wonder what it's going to be when it gets closer to election time.


----------



## Full-Auto

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd be saying that if Watters were a white woman, now wouldn't you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must you guys always make race an issue?
Click to expand...


Because it is now a free play on the right.  The accusations have been there since we blew the levy dont ya know.


----------



## GWV5903

You have to be desperate to use Maxine Waters as a spokesperson for anything, her twin Shelia Jackson Lee falls under the same category...


----------



## GWV5903

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that you are very familliar with teabagging....
> 
> I'm sure you and Huggy make a wonderful couple...
Click to expand...


Oh shit, I can't stop laughing....


----------



## Maple

Maple said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Maxine can go straight to hell too. Polling among the black community shows that Obama is losing ground from 95% to 81%, I wonder why, maybe it's because they are not working either. I wonder what it's going to be when it gets closer to election time.
Click to expand...


I think you kind of left this part out. LOL

"We don't know why on this trip that he's in the United States now, he's not in any black community," she said at a jobs forum in Detroit. "We want to give him every opportunity, but our people are hurting. The unemployment is unconscionable. We don't know what the strategy is," she continued. Were supportive of the president, but we getting tired, yall, getting tired." Maxine Waters.

I can tell you where he is Maxine, hob-knobing with the rich and famous on Martha's vinyard, after he rode around in his bus from mordor, made in Canada, air force one on wheels, and spent another million dollars of tax payer money that went to canadians.  I guess it created a couple of Canadian jobs.


----------



## clevergirl

My reply? Why does Maxine Waters want to share hell with TEA Party folk if she hates them so much?


----------



## mudwhistle

Salt Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe Waters is in government instead of in ACORN or The Black Panthers.
> 
> Anytime any government has to use fake arguments to keep people on their side it shows their ideas are a total failure and they're trying to defect blame where it really belongs...squarely on their backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?
Click to expand...


No, Obama is a fuckup. 

But this is about one loud-mouthed asshole racist opening her mouth and spouting vomit instead of something that is worthwhile. 

Fucken bitch is brain-dead.


----------



## Patrick2

Look at this. 

Ben Benanke, Fed chairman, last year tried for ten minutes to explain the diff between the discount rate and the federal funds rate to the idiot.   Note his assistant behind him trying to keeo from laughing. (5 second ad in front)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jORdN7v0ej0]Maxine Waters Spars With Bernanke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## clevergirl

Patrick2 said:


> Look at this.
> 
> Ben Benanke, Fed chairman, last year tried for ten minutes to explain the diff between the discount rate and the federal funds rate to the idiot.   Note his assistant behind him trying to keeo from laughing. (5 second ad in front)
> 
> Maxine Waters Spars With Bernanke - YouTube



Yes, and she earns far more then her stupidity is worth...and we wonder why our country is in such economic difficulty...sigh

Do any of you remember this brilliant elected official?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNZczIgVXjg]3-25-2010_Hank_Johnson_Guam_Tip_Over.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.


Please provide examples of Tea Party member's "evil".
No blogs. No opinions. Just facts. Names, places, dates, type of incident. 
Have at it.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Salt Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe Waters is in government instead of in ACORN or The Black Panthers.
> 
> Anytime any government has to use fake arguments to keep people on their side it shows their ideas are a total failure and they're trying to defect blame where it really belongs...squarely on their backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?
Click to expand...

Non sequitur.
Try staying on point.


----------



## thereisnospoon

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd be saying that if Watters were a white woman, now wouldn't you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must you guys always make race an issue?
Click to expand...

Hello pot? This is Kettle.....You're black..
Puhhleeze....As though YOU have never played the race card.


----------



## Immanuel

Classy, real classy.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

GWV5903 said:


> You have to be desperate to use Maxine Waters as a spokesperson for anything, her twin Shelia Jackson Lee falls under the same category...



Aren't they triplets? 

Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee and Cynthia McKinney?

Immie


----------



## MarcATL

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd be saying that if Watters were a white woman, now wouldn't you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you guys always make race an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello pot? This is Kettle.....You're black..
> Puhhleeze....As though YOU have never played the race card.
Click to expand...


Please provide proof of me playing "the race card" you should have a proponderance of evidence according to your arguments.


----------



## Big Fitz

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'


Maxine Waters is a psychotic fascist who is thankfully out of office and as relevant as the news in a century old paper.


----------



## Immanuel

mudwhistle said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe Waters is in government instead of in ACORN or The Black Panthers.
> 
> Anytime any government has to use fake arguments to keep people on their side it shows their ideas are a total failure and they're trying to defect blame where it really belongs...squarely on their backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Obama is a fuckup.
> 
> But this is about one loud-mouthed asshole racist opening her mouth and spouting vomit instead of something that is worthwhile.
> 
> Fucken bitch is brain-dead.
Click to expand...


I have news for you, being a fuck up is not going to keep him out of a second term.

Now, I'm not saying he is going to win.  What I am saying is that the fact that he is a fuck up won't preclude him from winning in November 2012.

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you guys always make race an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello pot? This is Kettle.....You're black..
> Puhhleeze....As though YOU have never played the race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide proof of me playing "the race card" you should have a proponderance of evidence according to your arguments.
Click to expand...


It's no great mystery why she was telling the Tea Party to go to hell in a gymnasium full of colored folks.


----------



## Big Fitz

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello pot? This is Kettle.....You're black..
> Puhhleeze....As though YOU have never played the race card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide proof of me playing "the race card" you should have a proponderance of evidence according to your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's no great mystery why she was telling the Tea Party to go to hell in a gymnasium full of colored folks.
Click to expand...

She's Robert Byrd in Blackface and Drag without the apology or white sheets.


----------



## Wiseacre

Immanuel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Obama is a fuckup.
> 
> But this is about one loud-mouthed asshole racist opening her mouth and spouting vomit instead of something that is worthwhile.
> 
> Fucken bitch is brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have news for you, being a fuck up is not going to keep him out of a second term.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying he is going to win.  What I am saying is that the fact that he is a fuck up won't preclude him from winning in November 2012.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



LOL Immie, it sure as hell isn't going to help.    He's got a little over a year left and the economy seems to be going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Dr.House

Immanuel said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be desperate to use Maxine Waters as a spokesperson for anything, her twin Shelia Jackson Lee falls under the same category...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they triplets?
> 
> Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee and Cynthia McKinney?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Come to think of it, have we ever seen them photographed together?...

Hmmmmm....


----------



## GWV5903

Patrick2 said:


> Look at this.
> 
> Ben Benanke, Fed chairman, last year tried for ten minutes to explain the diff between the discount rate and the federal funds rate to the idiot.   Note his assistant behind him trying to keeo from laughing. (5 second ad in front)
> 
> Maxine Waters Spars With Bernanke - YouTube



Her husband is or was a director of a regional bank in L.A. and she is lost in this discussion, is it any wonder why DC is so screwed up? She along with Shelia Jackson Lee are perfect examples of how stupid you can be and yet still be elected to the US Congress...


----------



## Full-Auto

Dr.House said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be desperate to use Maxine Waters as a spokesperson for anything, her twin Shelia Jackson Lee falls under the same category...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they triplets?
> 
> Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee and Cynthia McKinney?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, have we ever seen them photographed together?...
> 
> Hmmmmm....
Click to expand...


Dude, I just ate.


----------



## hipeter924

Maxine Water's can go to hell too, and take his carnival troupe with him. Then everyone can just sit quietly down and fix the economy, or at the very least moan about something different.


----------



## Salt Jones

thereisnospoon said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe Waters is in government instead of in ACORN or The Black Panthers.
> 
> Anytime any government has to use fake arguments to keep people on their side it shows their ideas are a total failure and they're trying to defect blame where it really belongs...squarely on their backside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non sequitur.
> Try staying on point.
Click to expand...


Obama is a Muslim? Obama isn't an an American? Obama is a racist?


----------



## Google

ABikerSailor said:


> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.



I can't wait for 2012.  When Obama loses will you riot?


----------



## Salt Jones

Google said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for 2012.  When Obama loses will you riot?
Click to expand...


When he wins, will you?


----------



## Google

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'




The left is showing such desperation and transparent hatred.  It has only serves the Tea Party to have people like Gene Garofalo saying such offensive and shallow things, and Waters is out there saying Obama has turned his back on the black community.  

Anyone can really get a true understanding of the differences between the left and right by reading the posts of the fanatical and hateful leftists on this board.  Obnoxiousness and incivility plagues their posts.


----------



## Big Fitz

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd be saying that if Watters were a white woman, now wouldn't you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must you guys always make race an issue?
Click to expand...

When she stops, we'll stop.  But her first.


----------



## Big Fitz

Salt Jones said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for 2012.  When Obama loses will you riot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he wins, will you?
Click to expand...

What's the lowest approval rating a president winning re-election ever had?


----------



## Tank




----------



## Google

Salt Jones said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for 2012.  When Obama loses will you riot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he wins, will you?
Click to expand...


I guess you are in the 20% of Americans that are satisfied with the direction of the country. U.S. Satisfaction Dips to 20% in June


----------



## Immanuel

Tank said:


> ...
> 
> Pictures deleted.



Inappropriate, just frigging inappropriate and most assuredly not funny.

Immie


----------



## thereisnospoon

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you guys always make race an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello pot? This is Kettle.....You're black..
> Puhhleeze....As though YOU have never played the race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please provide proof of me playing "the race card" you should have a proponderance of evidence according to your arguments.
Click to expand...

ahh very good. You know the tricks.
Sooner or later you'll snag yourself.
Now you will reply with "so you cannot show examples of me playing the race card."
Look, let's not waste each others time. You know damned well you've done it before and you'll play the race card again. So quit hiding behind "who me?".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Inappropriate, just frigging inappropriate and most assuredly not funny.



True. But not unexpected. 

This thread is representative of the Nation as a whole: anger and frustration, shouting at, not listening to.


----------



## oreo

MeBelle60 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California can go to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California, south of Sacramento, can go back to Mexico!
Click to expand...


California--is in such a financial hole--we would have to pay Mexico to take it back-- 48 BILLION dollars in red ink.  Maxine Waters is just a blow-hard-she's about as significant as a mosquito on an elephant's ass.


----------



## driveby

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



A clear ploy to distract idiots like you from what she said about Obama and you bought it hook, line and sinker..........


----------



## Contumacious

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



The notion that the government owes those people a living in ingrained in their psyche.

.


----------



## Tank

Immanuel said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Pictures deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate, just frigging inappropriate and most assuredly not funny.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Which picture is "inappropriate?


----------



## Immanuel

Tank said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Pictures deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate, just frigging inappropriate and most assuredly not funny.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which picture is "inappropriate?
Click to expand...


Your putting the two of them together in the manner you did, but I know you will claim not to have meant what you implied.  So, I'm not going to get into it.  We can let the other viewers decide.

Immie


----------



## Patrick2

The picture is OK. It shows a dumb zoo animal, and an orangutan.


----------



## Tank

OOO, Maxine does look like a Orangutan.

That's why you got upset.


----------



## Rinata

Mad Scientist said:


> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California can go to hell!



You should be so lucky to be born and raised in California. Thank God you weren't, you don't seem like you would measure up. Why don't you go to hell and stay there??


----------



## Wicked Jester

Salt Jones said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the obamanistas, with so little to show for their administration, and so many disasters, appear to be conjuring up a book of fairy tales as the election year of 2012 approaches?
> 
> - Obama won the war in Libya.
> 
> - The recession would have been worse except for obama's porkulus, etc.
> 
> - What next, obama was the first man on Mars?
> 
> They're getting desperate.  I predict that some obama insiders will start bailing as we approach november 2012 - they want to be far away when the shit hits the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shit? Obama will win reelection.
Click to expand...

Doubtful........But we know you blacks will follow him right over the cliff for no other reason than he's a brutha.

Christ, he's done nothing for the blacks. In fact, he's only made the situation worse. Yet you will line up like sheep, and follow him to your demise.

Pretty fuckin' stupid, actually.


----------



## Sallow

Immanuel said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inappropriate, just frigging inappropriate and most assuredly not funny.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Which picture is "inappropriate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your putting the two of them together in the manner you did, but I know you will claim not to have meant what you implied.  So, I'm not going to get into it.  We can let the other viewers decide.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Don't bother.

The poster is a racist and honest about it.

I applaud that.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Wicked Jester said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the obamanistas, with so little to show for their administration, and so many disasters, appear to be conjuring up a book of fairy tales as the election year of 2012 approaches?
> 
> - Obama won the war in Libya.
> 
> - The recession would have been worse except for obama's porkulus, etc.
> 
> - What next, obama was the first man on Mars?
> 
> They're getting desperate.  I predict that some obama insiders will start bailing as we approach november 2012 - they want to be far away when the shit hits the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shit? Obama will win reelection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful........But we know you blacks will follow him right over the cliff for no other reason than he's a brutha.
> 
> Christ, he's done nothing for the blacks. In fact, he's only made the situation worse. Yet you will line up like sheep, and follow him to your demise.
> 
> Pretty fuckin' stupid, actually.
Click to expand...

Here are a couple of facts that stir up racial passions and these facts are almost taboo to talk about in public as ruled by the PC Police..
Fact..Blacks vote democrat at about an 88 to 90% clip. When the candidate is black that goes up to nearly 97%.
Blacks and the Democratic Party | FactCheck.org
Party identification....caution must be taken in that not all black voters are registered democrat nor do they identify themselves as solidly democrat.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which picture is "inappropriate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your putting the two of them together in the manner you did, but I know you will claim not to have meant what you implied.  So, I'm not going to get into it.  We can let the other viewers decide.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> 
> The poster is a racist and honest about it.
> 
> I applaud that.
Click to expand...

Is it racist for a black person to hang a mannequin made up to look like Sarah Palin in effigy?
Same as it would be racist to do the same with a mannequin made up to look like a black politician?
The first thing did occur.....The second is a hypothetical.
Liberals own the concept of the double standard. And they use it to their political advantage quite well.


----------



## oreo

thereisnospoon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your putting the two of them together in the manner you did, but I know you will claim not to have meant what you implied.  So, I'm not going to get into it.  We can let the other viewers decide.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> 
> The poster is a racist and honest about it.
> 
> I applaud that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it racist for a black person to hang a mannequin made up to look like Sarah Palin in effigy?
> Same as it would be racist to do the same with a mannequin made up to look like a black politician?
> The first thing did occur.....The second is a hypothetical.
> Liberals own the concept of the double standard. And they use it to their political advantage quite well.
Click to expand...


If this country were a racist country--Barack Obama would not be in the Oval office today.  The "race" card no longer WORKS--even though democrat  disconnected politicians on the far left still use it.   They just look stupid--to the general public when they do.


----------



## MarcATL

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello pot? This is Kettle.....You're black..
> Puhhleeze....As though YOU have never played the race card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide proof of me playing "the race card" you should have a proponderance of evidence according to your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh very good. You know the tricks.
> Sooner or later you'll snag yourself.
> Now you will reply with "so you cannot show examples of me playing the race card."
> Look, let's not waste each others time. You know damned well you've done it before and you'll play the race card again. So quit hiding behind "who me?".
Click to expand...


That's what I thought. Liar.


----------



## California Girl

Mad Scientist said:


> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California can go to hell!



As a born and raised Californian, I can confirm that it is an illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole of a state. Those fuckers destroyed my home state. To my shame, we elect real traitors in California. We have become an amoral craphouse.


----------



## thereisnospoon

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide proof of me playing "the race card" you should have a proponderance of evidence according to your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh very good. You know the tricks.
> Sooner or later you'll snag yourself.
> Now you will reply with "so you cannot show examples of me playing the race card."
> Look, let's not waste each others time. You know damned well you've done it before and you'll play the race card again. So quit hiding behind "who me?".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Liar.
Click to expand...

Took the easy way out...Good for you.
You should refrain from using words that to you do not apply...such as "think" or variations thereof.
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## California Girl

thereisnospoon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your putting the two of them together in the manner you did, but I know you will claim not to have meant what you implied.  So, I'm not going to get into it.  We can let the other viewers decide.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> 
> The poster is a racist and honest about it.
> 
> I applaud that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it racist for a black person to hang a mannequin made up to look like Sarah Palin in effigy?
> Same as it would be racist to do the same with a mannequin made up to look like a black politician?
> The first thing did occur.....The second is a hypothetical.
> Liberals own the concept of the double standard. And they use it to their political advantage quite well.
Click to expand...


If the left didn't have double standards, they'd have no fucking standards at all. Bunch of fucking racists.


----------



## JMadison

MarcATL said:


> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.


 Is that what you call it, a foot upside the ass?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

California Girl said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> 
> The poster is a racist and honest about it.
> 
> I applaud that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it racist for a black person to hang a mannequin made up to look like Sarah Palin in effigy?
> Same as it would be racist to do the same with a mannequin made up to look like a black politician?
> The first thing did occur.....The second is a hypothetical.
> Liberals own the concept of the double standard. And they use it to their political advantage quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the left didn't have double standards, they'd have no fucking standards at all. Bunch of fucking racists.
Click to expand...


Racism is the core of leftist ideology.


----------



## MarcATL

JMadison said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you call it, a foot upside the ass?
Click to expand...


For now...yes.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.



Tsk, tsk, Marc. Violent hate speech from Mr Civility. So much for your support for the President's call for civil discourse. Shame on you.


----------



## Dr.House

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk, tsk, Marc. Violent hate speech from Mr Civility. So much for your support for the President's call for civil discourse. Shame on you.
Click to expand...


I wonder if he's "targeting" the Tea Party....


----------



## thereisnospoon

California Girl said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> 
> The poster is a racist and honest about it.
> 
> I applaud that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it racist for a black person to hang a mannequin made up to look like Sarah Palin in effigy?
> Same as it would be racist to do the same with a mannequin made up to look like a black politician?
> The first thing did occur.....The second is a hypothetical.
> Liberals own the concept of the double standard. And they use it to their political advantage quite well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the left didn't have double standards, they'd have no fucking standards at all. Bunch of fucking racists.
Click to expand...

Plus, it is those on the Left that will inject race into any issue should it suit their political wants or goals.


----------



## WillowTree

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



well if the tea party were all in hell who would pay for your sugar tit? huh?


----------



## Big Fitz

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk, tsk, Marc. Violent hate speech from Mr Civility. So much for your support for the President's call for civil discourse. Shame on you.
Click to expand...

That was a boot up the ass?  More like a brush with "John Wayne Toilet Paper".  It's rough, it's tough and it don't take no shit off no Indian.


----------



## thereisnospoon

MarcATL said:


> JMadison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you call it, a foot upside the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For now...yes.
Click to expand...

Maxine Watters is so incompetent, it would shock all if she could find her own foot.
So, if Obama is the "Ass Kicker of the United States" then is Maxine Watters now the "House Minority Ass Kicker"?
ATL, have you ever paid a lick of attention to the way that woman speaks? Is you head so buried up the rectum of the Democrat party that to you no democrat and do wrong?
For example, I can say with all candor that I think Newt Gingrich is a very poor representative of the Conservative movement and that I oppose his run for the GOP nomination for President.


----------



## WillowTree

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that you are very familliar with teabagging....
> 
> I'm sure you and Huggy make a wonderful couple...
Click to expand...


Phenergan?


----------



## Oldstyle

Come on...you've misunderstood poor Maxine!  When she said the Tea Party can go straight to hell it was an invitation for the Tea Party folks to come visit her district in South Central.


----------



## WillowTree

It's just wunnerful innit? That an elected moron who makes decisions for the entire country tells a portion of the citizenery to "go straight to hell"? but, what ya gonna do? it's a dimwitteddimocwat.


----------



## Ame®icano

WillowTree said:


> It's just wunnerful innit? That an elected moron who makes decisions for the entire country tells a portion of the citizenery to "go straight to hell"? but, what ya gonna do? it's a dimwitteddimocwat.



They just elected someone who speak their language.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Matthew #$@#: The Maxine waters can go straight to hell. This commie bitch can go straight to hell where she belongs. Piece of crap!


----------



## MarcATL

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMadison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you call it, a foot upside the ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now...yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maxine Watters is so incompetent, it would shock all if she could find her own foot.
> So, if Obama is the "Ass Kicker of the United States" then is Maxine Watters now the "House Minority Ass Kicker"?
> ATL, have you ever paid a lick of attention to the way that woman speaks? Is you head so buried up the rectum of the Democrat party that to you no democrat and do wrong?
> For example, I can say with all candor that I think Newt Gingrich is a very poor representative of the Conservative movement and that I oppose his run for the GOP nomination for President.
Click to expand...

I'm willing to hear you out.

I have no problem with how she speaks.

Can you list some of the issues you have with her?


----------



## oreo

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For now...yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Watters is so incompetent, it would shock all if she could find her own foot.
> So, if Obama is the "Ass Kicker of the United States" then is Maxine Watters now the "House Minority Ass Kicker"?
> ATL, have you ever paid a lick of attention to the way that woman speaks? Is you head so buried up the rectum of the Democrat party that to you no democrat and do wrong?
> For example, I can say with all candor that I think Newt Gingrich is a very poor representative of the Conservative movement and that I oppose his run for the GOP nomination for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm willing to hear you out.
> 
> I have no problem with how she speaks.
> 
> Can you list some of the issues you have with her?
Click to expand...


Well here's a good one---  Maxine Waters is going to take over oil--calls it social...---"cough--cough"--then puts it another way.  "*This liberal would be all for the GUBERMENT taking over all your companies."*--which means what she is--a true blue socialist--like Barack Obama.

IOW--_if I--Maxine Water's don't like what's yooo's a doing "weee's" just gonna take you over.
_
NTEB: Maxine Waters Says She Wants Socialism - YouTube

*"Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery."Winston Churchill *


----------



## Wicked Jester

oreo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Watters is so incompetent, it would shock all if she could find her own foot.
> So, if Obama is the "Ass Kicker of the United States" then is Maxine Watters now the "House Minority Ass Kicker"?
> ATL, have you ever paid a lick of attention to the way that woman speaks? Is you head so buried up the rectum of the Democrat party that to you no democrat and do wrong?
> For example, I can say with all candor that I think Newt Gingrich is a very poor representative of the Conservative movement and that I oppose his run for the GOP nomination for President.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to hear you out.
> 
> I have no problem with how she speaks.
> 
> Can you list some of the issues you have with her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well here's a good one---  Maxine Waters is going to take over oil--calls it social...---"cough--cough"--then puts it another way.  "*This liberal would be all for the GUBERMENT taking over all your companies."*--which means what she is--a true blue socialist--like Barack Obama.
> 
> IOW--_if I--Maxine Water's don't like what's yooo's a doing "weee's" just gonna take you over.
> _
> NTEB: Maxine Waters Says She Wants Socialism - YouTube
> 
> *"Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery."Winston Churchill *
Click to expand...

She's a racist pig and crooked politician, always has been.


----------



## Sallow

thereisnospoon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your putting the two of them together in the manner you did, but I know you will claim not to have meant what you implied.  So, I'm not going to get into it.  We can let the other viewers decide.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother.
> 
> The poster is a racist and honest about it.
> 
> I applaud that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it racist for a black person to hang a mannequin made up to look like Sarah Palin in effigy?
> Same as it would be racist to do the same with a mannequin made up to look like a black politician?
> The first thing did occur.....The second is a hypothetical.
> Liberals own the concept of the double standard. And they use it to their political advantage quite well.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with Tank?


----------



## Steelplate

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that you are very familliar with teabagging....
> 
> I'm sure you and Huggy make a wonderful couple...
Click to expand...


You really ought to change your avatar house...and your nickname. Because although you fit the "douchebag" qualities of Hugh Laurie's character on the show... you have little to no intelligence to counteract it. 

Perhaps a Massengil avatar would be more apropos.


----------



## Harry Dresden

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd be saying that if Watters were a white woman, now wouldn't you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must you guys always make race an issue?
Click to expand...

how come you never tell your good buddy Dean that?......he mentions White people more than any poster here....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Big Fitz said:


> Maxine Waters is a psychotic fascist* who is thankfully out of office* and as relevant as the news in a century old paper.



she is still in office....


----------



## Tank




----------



## Rozman

You know it wasn't all that long ago the tea party folks were a joke according to the left.They were nothing,a bunch of no bodies.Now Obama gives them a lot of time,the whole political arena is going on and on about the tea party..

Interesting.Maybe they have made their presence felt after all...


----------



## Salt Jones

Wicked Jester said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the obamanistas, with so little to show for their administration, and so many disasters, appear to be conjuring up a book of fairy tales as the election year of 2012 approaches?
> 
> - Obama won the war in Libya.
> 
> - The recession would have been worse except for obama's porkulus, etc.
> 
> - What next, obama was the first man on Mars?
> 
> They're getting desperate.  I predict that some obama insiders will start bailing as we approach november 2012 - they want to be far away when the shit hits the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shit? Obama will win reelection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful........But we know you blacks will follow him right over the cliff for no other reason than he's a brutha.
> 
> Christ, he's done nothing for the blacks. In fact, he's only made the situation worse. Yet you will line up like sheep, and follow him to your demise.
> 
> Pretty fuckin' stupid, actually.
Click to expand...


I do for myself. I don't rely on a politician to provide for me. This has been a great 6 years in the Salt Jones household and I plan on making sure it continues. If blacks had their wealth tied in their homes and and they took out bad loans is it Obama's fault? If someone didn't take their education seriously and ended up in a deadend job, is that Obama's fault? If you had no financial planning on Jan 1st 2009 is it Obama's fault that you're in the hole? No one in my family is suffering because of Obama, just like we didn't suffer under Bush, Clinton, Bush or Reagan. Survivors survive, whiners whine.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw

You're a racist when you think a race is lesser, and discriminate against them. This new RW definition is bullshytte...
   Pub policy and voodoo economics discriminate against the non-rich...


----------



## hellofromwarsaw

"Interesting.Maybe they have made their presence felt after all..."

Of course, their "un-American" (TIME) no compromise stance on cutting spending ruined the recovery and threw the world economy into turmoil. Idiots at best...


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California can go to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a born and raised Californian, I can confirm that it is an illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole of a state. Those fuckers destroyed my home state. To my shame, we elect real traitors in California. We have become an amoral craphouse.
Click to expand...


I'll never believe you're from California. You lie about everything else, why not that???


----------



## Rinata

Steelplate said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have said the teabaggers can go BACK to hell.
> 
> Anything as evil as that organization could only have come from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that you are very familliar with teabagging....
> 
> I'm sure you and Huggy make a wonderful couple...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really ought to change your avatar house...and your nickname. Because although you fit the "douchebag" qualities of Hugh Laurie's character on the show... you have little to no intelligence to counteract it.
> 
> Perhaps a Massengil avatar would be more apropos.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rinata

Tank said:


>



You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## thereisnospoon

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For now...yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Watters is so incompetent, it would shock all if she could find her own foot.
> So, if Obama is the "Ass Kicker of the United States" then is Maxine Watters now the "House Minority Ass Kicker"?
> ATL, have you ever paid a lick of attention to the way that woman speaks? Is you head so buried up the rectum of the Democrat party that to you no democrat and do wrong?
> For example, I can say with all candor that I think Newt Gingrich is a very poor representative of the Conservative movement and that I oppose his run for the GOP nomination for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm willing to hear you out.
> 
> I have no problem with how she speaks.
> 
> Can you list some of the issues you have with her?
Click to expand...

Yes....For starters her ludicrous threat to nationalize the oil industry.
Her complete lack of consistency in how she deals with issues...i.e. Watters made her threat when gas was 50 cents lower than it is now. Where is her indignation?
He constant carping about "her" people as in "my people are hurting"....Excuse me ,but I thought as a national legislator I thought US House members were representing ALL of the people.
She is a flaming liberal and has many socialist tendencies. I oppose that. It's in contradiction to the very foundation of this country. 
Watters is a single minded supporter of the welfare state. She sees no other alternative and ignores the fact that social programs as they exist today are helping to bankrupt the country.
Here is Watters voting record...You'll find that Rep Watters actually MISSES many opportunities to vote on matters brought to the floor. She is NOT representing her constituency, the democrat party or the American people well at all.
Where is Watters when voting is taking place? We're paying her over $175,000 per year plus benefits.


----------



## Tank

Lakhota said:


>


You got a problem with white people?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Rinata said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.
Click to expand...

That's an opinion. That is all.


----------



## Salt Jones

Tank said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a problem with white people?
Click to expand...


Alive or dead?


----------



## MarcATL

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Watters is so incompetent, it would shock all if she could find her own foot.
> So, if Obama is the "Ass Kicker of the United States" then is Maxine Watters now the "House Minority Ass Kicker"?
> ATL, have you ever paid a lick of attention to the way that woman speaks? Is you head so buried up the rectum of the Democrat party that to you no democrat and do wrong?
> For example, I can say with all candor that I think Newt Gingrich is a very poor representative of the Conservative movement and that I oppose his run for the GOP nomination for President.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to hear you out.
> 
> I have no problem with how she speaks.
> 
> Can you list some of the issues you have with her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes....For starters her ludicrous threat to nationalize the oil industry.
> Her complete lack of consistency in how she deals with issues...i.e. Watters made her threat when gas was 50 cents lower than it is now. Where is her indignation?
> He constant carping about "her" people as in "my people are hurting"....Excuse me ,but I thought as a national legislator I thought US House members were representing ALL of the people.
> She is a flaming liberal and has many socialist tendencies. I oppose that. It's in contradiction to the very foundation of this country.
> Watters is a single minded supporter of the welfare state. She sees no other alternative and ignores the fact that social programs as they exist today are helping to bankrupt the country.
> Here is Watters voting record...You'll find that Rep Watters actually MISSES many opportunities to vote on matters brought to the floor. She is NOT representing her constituency, the democrat party or the American people well at all.
> Where is Watters when voting is taking place? We're paying her over $175,000 per year plus benefits.
Click to expand...


I was hoping to see at least 2 or 3 links to go with that.

However, although I disagree with you vehemently, I get your meaning.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Fitz

Lakhota said:


>


Spoken like a good bigot.

Now if it were only true.


----------



## Full-Auto

Big Fitz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a good bigot.
> 
> Now if it were only true.
Click to expand...


You wont get mush if any honesty from the left.

They jump on command from their masters.

They make excellent parrots though.


----------



## freedombecki

Rinata said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.
Click to expand...

You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office. 
Were you offended by that?


----------



## Big Fitz

Full-Auto said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a good bigot.
> 
> Now if it were only true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont get mush if any honesty from the left.
> 
> They jump on command from their masters.
> 
> They make excellent parrots though.
Click to expand...

You know that and I know that.  I'm saying it for my own edification and their public mockery.


----------



## GHook93

Yep this isn't racist because she is black! If a white politician called a real minority racist group, like the NAACP or LaRaza, racist, the libtards would force him to step down!


----------



## oreo

Big Fitz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a good bigot.
> 
> Now if it were only true.
Click to expand...



*Are you ready to EAT your curtain picture? *

*Here are some TEA PARTY black Americans--(often guest speakers) at tea party rallies across this country.*  You see not every black person in this country is a Barack Obama--Maxine Waters fan.

Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties - YouTube


----------



## Google

freedombecki said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office.
> Were you offended by that?
Click to expand...


I get what you mean, and I agree.

I think we are better than that, especially considering the racial context.  I can ridicule Maxine Waters adequately with words--her words in fact.


----------



## Rinata

thereisnospoon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an opinion. That is all.
Click to expand...


An opinion of what?? Remember that a rose by any other name is still a rose. And you can call this any other name you want, but it's still racist.


----------



## Rinata

freedombecki said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office.
> Were you offended by that?
Click to expand...


First of all, I am not young. Secondly, I am not your dear. I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, isn't he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it. I really wish you'd all stop trying to justify racist language and pictures. It just makes it worse.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Rinata said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office.
> Were you offended by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I am not young. Secondly, I am not your dear. I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, is he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it. I really wish you'd all stop trying to justify racist language and pictures. It just makes it worse.
Click to expand...

There's no such thing as an "African-American".

They are americans, period.

There is no such thing as an "Italian-American"

They are americans, period.

The hyphenated BS is just that, BS.


----------



## Tank

Rinata said:


> I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, is he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it.


I totally get it, African Americans look and act more like apes then any other race of people.


----------



## California Girl

Dr.House said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time someone started lifting a FOOT upside these crazy Teavangelicals' a$$es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk, tsk, Marc. Violent hate speech from Mr Civility. So much for your support for the President's call for civil discourse. Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's "targeting" the Tea Party....
Click to expand...


 You said "targeting". What are you, some kind of domestic terrorist?


----------



## California Girl

The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Might as well do what the blacks did with the N word,

 just start calling each other the R word.

"Yo, wassup Racist, want to watch NASCAR reruns?"

Just one of a long list of names ive been called for no good reason

 other than someone ignorAnt hasnt anything intelligent to say.


----------



## MeBelle

BoycottTheday said:


> Might as well do what the blacks did with the N word,
> 
> just start calling each other the R word.
> 
> "Yo, wassup Racist, want to watch NASCAR reruns?"
> 
> Just one of a long list of names ive been called for no good reason
> 
> other than someone ignorAnt hasnt anything intelligent to say.



I like it!


----------



## Qball

Wow, what happened to New Tone?


----------



## BoycottTheday

You dint notice?

 The old tone was  Pelosi  and her hammer of mandates

The new tone is you have to compromise your principals so they can

Continue to hammer you with mandates.


----------



## Flaylo

get_involved said:


> Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.



Mxine Waters a racist? Shut the fack up you lying POS.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.



It's like assuming that all blacks steal, play basketball, love to eat fried-chicken and watermelon, and always vote Democrat unless somebody pays them to vote Republican.


----------



## mudwhistle

BoycottTheday said:


> Might as well do what the blacks did with the N word,
> 
> just start calling each other the R word.
> 
> "Yo, wassup Racist, want to watch NASCAR reruns?"
> 
> Just one of a long list of names ive been called for no good reason
> 
> other than someone ignorAnt hasnt anything intelligent to say.



NASCAR fans are racist.

Anyone who listens to Country/Western music has to be a racist. 

If you turn on the radio and hear songs about crying, dying, going somewhere, driving a truck, or getting your daddy out of jail......it oozes with racism. Only Crackers listen to that junk.


----------



## peach174

Imagine what would have happened if the Tea Party had said that the Black Caucus can go straight to hell.
I'm getting really sick of the double standard with the liberals.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Next thing you will tell me is that i cant drink Budweiser

 and go line dancin at the Grange anymore.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.



Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!
Click to expand...


You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual. 

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


There is more evidence for racism in the facking Tea Party and none for Obama, shut the fack up you facking moron.


----------



## mudwhistle

peach174 said:


> Imagine what would have happened if the Tea Party had said that the Black Caucus can go straight to hell.
> I'm getting really sick of the double standard with the liberals.



This is what passes for acceptable speech in the black community.

Most of them will swear up and down that the Tea Party is the second-coming of the KKK.

Thank you Mr. Obama.....for bringing this country together. 

This bigotry goes on in Muslim communities all of the time. 

A respected official stands up and says the Jews need to die and so-on and so forth. 

Is it any wonder that Muslims hate them so much. 

I think Maxine Waters needs to step down like yesterday because she is misleading her constituents.


----------



## mudwhistle

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more evidence for racism in the facking Tea Party and none for Obama, shut the fack up you facking moron.
Click to expand...


Please provide links.


----------



## Full-Auto

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more evidence for racism in the facking Tea Party and none for Obama, shut the fack up you facking moron.
Click to expand...


Damn your stupid.  I can take you task quite easily.  Lets start with DOJ policies.

Do you need a few minutes or will the but but but line be the best you can muster?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more evidence for racism in the facking Tea Party and none for Obama, shut the fack up you facking moron.
Click to expand...


the word is FUCK.....if you dont want to say it,then use another word.....you sound like a Wuss Flaylo...


----------



## Rinata

Wicked Jester said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office.
> Were you offended by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I am not young. Secondly, I am not your dear. I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, is he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it. I really wish you'd all stop trying to justify racist language and pictures. It just makes it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as an "African-American".
> 
> They are americans, period.
> 
> There is no such thing as an "Italian-American"
> 
> They are americans, period.
> 
> The hyphenated BS is just that, BS.
Click to expand...


It's obvious that you don't know what the hell you're talkng about.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.



You are so off base it's not even funny. Miss "I am smarter than all of you. "


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so off base it's not even funny. Miss "I am smarter than all of you. "
Click to expand...


Fuck off, fat ass.


----------



## daveman

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

You're talking to a leftist.  They don't understand the concept of individualism.  It's all about the collective for them.


----------



## Big Fitz

California Girl said:


> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.


Projection is their coin in trade.


----------



## Big Fitz

Qball said:


> Wow, what happened to New Tone?


That's only for those who oppose socialism.


----------



## ABikerSailor

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you think of that when you keep calling Obama racist, dumb arse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking to a leftist.  They don't understand the concept of individualism.  It's all about the collective for them.
Click to expand...


And conservatives understand NOTHING about unity.

Remember?  We're supposed to be the UNITED States of America, not the bickering political parties of North America.


----------



## WillowTree

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a leftist.  They don't understand the concept of individualism.  It's all about the collective for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And conservatives understand NOTHING about unity.
> 
> Remember?  We're supposed to be the UNITED States of America, not the bickering political parties of North America.
Click to expand...


Excuse us foul one,, we don't want to be united by assholes who call us names such as "racist" "terrorists" "extremists" we say fuck ewe, fuck ewe fuck ewe, now go plunge you head back into the toilet bowl.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a leftist.  They don't understand the concept of individualism.  It's all about the collective for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And conservatives understand NOTHING about unity.
> 
> Remember?  We're supposed to be the UNITED States of America, not the bickering political parties of North America.
Click to expand...


Like WillyT has so beautifully put it.... why would we want to be 'united' with people who call us terrorists, racists, extremists and whatever other bullshit y'all can think of?

You can take 'united' and shove it, GayBikerBoy. That's what you have achieved. Congratulations. You - and your ilk - have made a mockery of the Union. 

*Disclaimer: 'GayBikerBoy's ilk - fucking morons on the left.


----------



## freedombecki

Rinata said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pig. A worthless human being.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office.
> Were you offended by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I am not young. Secondly, I am not your dear. I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, isn't he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it. I really wish you'd all stop trying to justify racist language and pictures. It just makes it worse.
Click to expand...

Hardly, madam. The real problem is YOU. You can dish it out, but you cannot take what you dish out to other people without leaving a little pooie on everyone elses' screen, that is the little fibbie about racism.

You can't take only once what your party dished out for 10 solid years, day in and day out, a million times a day over the entire freaking internet. I was there, and I witnessed it. It's the sickest thing I've ever seen in my lifetime was the disgraceful way the Democrat Party took JHHatfield, convicted attempted murderer of his boss, and took every word of his lying filth and made it their party platform in the year 2000 and the year 2004.  Not to be outdone, Barack Obama took the whole thing to new heights, blaming Bush for everything he did his first two years. Did I say 10 years of insanity? Make that eleven years.

And you're lying about racism. Maxine Waters drew the first blood when she told the press the tea party can go to hell.

She hates white conservative people in the tea party, and she rankles them every time she gets the opportunity. She is a no-holds barred, arrogant, threatening-to-destroy-businesses, racist, and she Maxine Watters, filthy lying racist, deserves every little thing happen to her that she would do to the people on her black, black, do-harm-whites spider's list.


----------



## WillowTree

freedombecki said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office.
> Were you offended by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I am not young. Secondly, I am not your dear. I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, isn't he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it. I really wish you'd all stop trying to justify racist language and pictures. It just makes it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, madam. The real problem is YOU. You can dish it out, but you cannot take what you dish out to other people without leaving a little pooie on everyone elses' screen, that is the little fibbie about racism.
> 
> You can't take only once what your party dished out for 10 solid years, day in and day out, a million times a day over the entire freaking internet. I was there, and I witnessed it. It's the sickest thing I've ever seen in my lifetime was the disgraceful way the Democrat Party took JHHatfield, convicted attempted murderer of his boss, and took every word of his lying filth and made it their party platform in the year 2000 and the year 2004.  Not to be outdone, Barack Obama took the whole thing to new heights, blaming Bush for everything he did his first two years. Did I say 10 years of insanity? Make that eleven years.
> 
> And you're lying about racism. Maxine Waters drew the first blood when she told the press the tea party can go to hell.
> 
> She hates white conservative people in the tea party, and she rankles them every time she gets the opportunity. She is a no-holds barred, arrogant, threatening-to-destroy-businesses, racist, and she Maxine Watters, filthy lying racist, deserves every little thing happen to her that she would do to the people on her black, black spider's list.
Click to expand...


Remember when the libtoids including obie doodle sat around laughing at the thought of Rush Limbaugh dying of kidney failure,,, hhhhmmmm?


----------



## bigbull

Let's all just agree on one simple truth:

Laughing at angry Iraqi throwing shoes at President Bush: funny and well-deserved
Laughing at rookie Senator failing on delivering the sky to his legion of fans: racism


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ya just gotta love Maxine.


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> Ya just gotta love Maxine.



You do, if you support racism.


----------



## bigbull

Maxine Waters: America's Grumpy Old Lunch Lady With The Fucked Up Wig.


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya just gotta love Maxine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you know what a raving racist I am.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigbull said:


> Maxine Waters: America's Grumpy Old Lunch Lady With The Fucked Up Wig.


Aunt Esther on alcohol.


----------



## Salt Jones

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya just gotta love Maxine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
Click to expand...


What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya just gotta love Maxine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know what a raving racist I am.
Click to expand...


No, I don't. But blind support of a racist bitch does make me wonder somewhat about your capacity for intelligent, rational thought.


----------



## California Girl

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya just gotta love Maxine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
Click to expand...


They are no different to the 'anti-Bush' names, signs, jokes and comments. He doesn't get special treatment because he's black - that would be racist. See how that works? No, I doubt you will understand it.


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know what a raving racist I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't. But blind support of a racist bitch does make me wonder somewhat about your capacity for intelligent, rational thought.
Click to expand...


Ah come on.  You know you want to call me a racist.  Go for it.

I like Maxine Waters, I always have.  I'm not going apologize for it.


----------



## BoycottTheday

Is it me or are these politicians actually trying to incite riots?


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know what a raving racist I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. But blind support of a racist bitch does make me wonder somewhat about your capacity for intelligent, rational thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah come on.  You know you want to call me a racist.  Go for it.
> 
> I like Maxine Waters, I always have.  I'm not going apologize for it.
Click to expand...


Sweetie, please don't tell me what I want. I can decide for myself, thanks. 

And.... no one has suggested you apologize. Although, I think you should - not for liking Max, but for a lack of basic comprehension.


----------



## Salt Jones

California Girl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are no different to the 'anti-Bush' names, signs, jokes and comments. He doesn't get special treatment because he's black - that would be racist. See how that works? No, I doubt you will understand it.
Click to expand...


Really? No different? That just shows your racism. Where were the watermelon posters about Bush or the witch doctor with a bone in his nose. Even the chimp signs have different meanings. How many people called Laura Bush a gorilla or a beast?

Your whitewashing of tea party comments proves my point.


----------



## California Girl

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no different to the 'anti-Bush' names, signs, jokes and comments. He doesn't get special treatment because he's black - that would be racist. See how that works? No, I doubt you will understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? No different? That just shows your racism. Where were the watermelon posters about Bush or the witch doctor with a bone in his nose. Even the chimp signs have different meanings. How many people called Laura Bush a gorilla or a beast?
> 
> Your whitewashing of tea party comments proves my point.
Click to expand...


  So a chimp with Bush was OK, but with Obama it's racist? How the hell does that work? If it's an insult, it's an insult... but it is not racist. You can't have different rules. Different rules are racist. I apply the same rules to everyone - black, white or sky blue and pink makes no difference. 

Your problem is that you want people to be racist - so you can justify your delusional hatred of others, based purely on their political views. It's so much easier if you can pretend it's about race.... but it isn't... it's about politics. You just hate conservatives... the problem of course is that hating someone for politics is laughably irrational... so you make it about race. 

idiot.


----------



## bigbull

Wicked Jester said:


> bigbull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters: America's Grumpy Old Lunch Lady With The Fucked Up Wig.
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Esther on alcohol.
Click to expand...


Tyler Perry's Madea except more masculine.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Calling black people monkeys is racist. It goes back to slavery days when blacks were considered sub-human.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no different to the 'anti-Bush' names, signs, jokes and comments. He doesn't get special treatment because he's black - that would be racist. See how that works? No, I doubt you will understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? No different? That just shows your racism. Where were the watermelon posters about Bush or the witch doctor with a bone in his nose. Even the chimp signs have different meanings. How many people called Laura Bush a gorilla or a beast?
> 
> Your whitewashing of tea party comments proves my point.
Click to expand...

Then why are there black members of the Tea Party movement if it's sooooooooooo fuckin' racist?

That's the fucking problem with so many of you whiney fuckin' blacks these days. Like Sharpton, you claim racism at every corner, even though it's not there.

And I find it quite comical that a racist pussy such as yourself, whines about racism in general.......You're a fuckin' cartoon, nothing more!

It's time you blacks start listening to what Bill Cosby and Mayor Nutter are trying to say to you.......Because they are absolutely right.


----------



## Rambunctious

If Maxine Waters were a white male republican she would be in jail.  And so would her husband.  The really disgusting part is everyone knows it and still she sits in office raining down insults upon the American people.  What a bunch of suckers we all are.


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't. But blind support of a racist bitch does make me wonder somewhat about your capacity for intelligent, rational thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah come on.  You know you want to call me a racist.  Go for it.
> 
> I like Maxine Waters, I always have.  I'm not going apologize for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetie, please don't tell me what I want. I can decide for myself, thanks.
> 
> And.... no one has suggested you apologize. Although, I think you should - not for liking Max, but for a lack of basic comprehension.
Click to expand...


I don't owe you an apology.  Gees, what's with you.  I like Maxine Waters.  So what?  I hope Maxine lives a long enough life to insult the Tea Party even more.

I liked Bella Abzug too.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigbull said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters: America's Grumpy Old Lunch Lady With The Fucked Up Wig.
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Esther on alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Perry's Madea except more masculine.
Click to expand...

LMAO!

She's got more problems coming down the road.........Her ethics have shown through, and we should definitely see yet another liberal dem resigning in shame.

Face it, she's just another crooked politician, who happens to be a racist bitch.


----------



## naturegirl

When the Democrats held congress and the presidency, we were told Republicans needed to sit in the back and we shouldn't have the keys.  

They shoved more legislation down the throats of the American people, that we didn't want, because they were in control.  They didn't want to compromise with the People. Now that they lost one small piece of that they want the Republicans to compromise???  And if they don't they are somehow racist??  

The Tea Party is a white supremest group, Republicans hate blacks and they are being picked on.  Dang, sounds like third grade on the playground.


----------



## Lakhota

> When the Democrats held congress and the presidency, we were told Republicans needed to sit in the back and we shouldn't have the keys.
> 
> They shoved more legislation down the throats of the American people, that we didn't want, because they were in control. They didn't want to compromise with the People. Now that they lost one small piece of that they want the Republicans to compromise??? And if they don't they are somehow racist??



Can you provide any "credible" proof of your claims?  Do you have any idea how many bills and nominations are being held up due to Republican filibustering and/or threats of Republican filibustering?  Also, Democrats never really had control of Congress because of several Conservative Blue Dog Democrats (DINOs).  Also, Republicans are blocking a larger percentage of Obama judicial nominees than any president in history.  They are even blocking his recess appointments.

AMERICAblog News: GOP blocking larger percentage of Obama judicial nominees than any president in history


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah come on.  You know you want to call me a racist.  Go for it.
> 
> I like Maxine Waters, I always have.  I'm not going apologize for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie, please don't tell me what I want. I can decide for myself, thanks.
> 
> And.... no one has suggested you apologize. Although, I think you should - not for liking Max, but for a lack of basic comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't owe you an apology.  Gees, what's with you.  I like Maxine Waters.  So what?  I hope Maxine lives a long enough life to insult the Tea Party even more.
> 
> I liked Bella Abzug too.
Click to expand...


See, you should apologize - again - for your lack of basic comprehension.


----------



## ClosedCaption

naturegirl said:


> When the Democrats held congress and the presidency, we were told Republicans needed to sit in the back and we shouldn't have the keys.
> 
> They shoved more legislation down the throats of the American people, that we didn't want, because they were in control.  They didn't want to compromise with the People. Now that they lost one small piece of that they want the Republicans to compromise???  And if they don't they are somehow racist??
> 
> The Tea Party is a white supremest group, Republicans hate blacks and they are being picked on.  Dang, sounds like third grade on the playground.



What's with repubs and constantly wanting or imagining something in their throats.  Bunch of pussies.


----------



## Sunshine

If any ordinary person said they were going to help see to it that a person or group of people got to hell, they would be arrested for terroristic threatening.  



> And as far as I'm concerned &#8212; the tea party can go straight to hell.&#8221; Love that ..... and then says *"And I intend to help them get there".....Maxine Waters*



Politics of Blaming the Tea Party - All Star Panel - Special Report - FoxNews.com

Lives were threatened.  Why is she still on the loose?  She should be in jail.  You or I would be for saying something like that!


----------



## Sunshine

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah come on.  You know you want to call me a racist.  Go for it.
> 
> I like Maxine Waters, I always have.  I'm not going apologize for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie, please don't tell me what I want. I can decide for myself, thanks.
> 
> And.... no one has suggested you apologize. Although, I think you should - not for liking Max, but for a lack of basic comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't owe you an apology.  Gees, what's with you.  I like Maxine Waters.  So what?  I hope Maxine lives a long enough life to insult the Tea Party even more.
> 
> I liked Bella Abzug too.
Click to expand...


Do you hope she succeeds in escorting some of them into hell?


----------



## Lakhota

> If any ordinary person said they were going to help see to it that a person or group of people got to hell, they would be arrested for terroristic threatening.



No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.


----------



## Salt Jones

Rambunctious said:


> If Maxine Waters were a white male republican she would be in jail.  And so would her husband.  The really disgusting part is everyone knows it and still she sits in office raining down insults upon the American people.  What a bunch of suckers we all are.



Yeah, because the jails are over flowing with  white mortgage brokers, loan officers, wall streeters etc from the housing crash.

Stop whining.


----------



## ABikerSailor

ClosedCaption said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Democrats held congress and the presidency, we were told Republicans needed to sit in the back and we shouldn't have the keys.
> 
> They shoved more legislation down the throats of the American people, that we didn't want, because they were in control.  They didn't want to compromise with the People. Now that they lost one small piece of that they want the Republicans to compromise???  And if they don't they are somehow racist??
> 
> The Tea Party is a white supremest group, Republicans hate blacks and they are being picked on.  Dang, sounds like third grade on the playground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with repubs and constantly wanting or imagining something in their throats.  Bunch of pussies.
Click to expand...


Dunno........maybe you should ask that question of Larry Craig or that wonderful Christian Coalition dude, Ted Haggard.

But then again.........considering that they want to "tea bag the liberal Dems before they tea bag you", I guess wanting something shoved down one's throat is a natural consequence.


----------



## Sunshine

Lakhota said:


> If any ordinary person said they were going to help see to it that a person or group of people got to hell, they would be arrested for terroristic threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.
Click to expand...


But saying you intend to help them get there kicks it up a notch!

And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.'  Talk about the other party splitting a gut.  So why is this ok?  It really isn't.  This is terroristic threatening.

Sauce
Goose
Gander


----------



## Salt Jones

Sunshine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any ordinary person said they were going to help see to it that a person or group of people got to hell, they would be arrested for terroristic threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But saying you intend to help them get there kicks it up a notch!
> 
> And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.'  Talk about the other party splitting a gut.  So why is this ok?  It really isn't.  This is terroristic threatening.
> 
> Sauce
> Goose
> Gander
Click to expand...


I intend to help them get there.


----------



## Ernie S.

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no different to the 'anti-Bush' names, signs, jokes and comments. He doesn't get special treatment because he's black - that would be racist. See how that works? No, I doubt you will understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? No different? That just shows your racism. Where were the watermelon posters about Bush or the witch doctor with a bone in his nose. Even the chimp signs have different meanings. How many people called Laura Bush a gorilla or a beast?
> 
> Your whitewashing of tea party comments proves my point.
Click to expand...

Sometimes a chimp is just a chimp, chimp.


----------



## Sunshine

Lakhota said:


> If any ordinary person said they were going to help see to it that a person or group of people got to hell, they would be arrested for terroristic threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.
Click to expand...


Yea, well, I learned living in Nashville where 'the bird' was also known as the Nashville Howdy, that the bird just conveys entirely too much happiness with it.


----------



## Sunshine

Ernie S. said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are no different to the 'anti-Bush' names, signs, jokes and comments. He doesn't get special treatment because he's black - that would be racist. See how that works? No, I doubt you will understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? No different? That just shows your racism. Where were the watermelon posters about Bush or the witch doctor with a bone in his nose. Even the chimp signs have different meanings. How many people called Laura Bush a gorilla or a beast?
> 
> Your whitewashing of tea party comments proves my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes a chimp is just a chimp, chimp.
Click to expand...


Well, aren't you waxing Freudian today!  Can't give you rep.  Have to spread it around.


----------



## Lakhota

> And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.' Talk about the other party splitting a gut. So why is this ok? It really isn't. This is terroristic threatening.



Since the proverbial hell doesn't exist, telling someone to go there is irrelevant.  However, what Palin did concerning Gabby Giffords was clearly real and tangible - and Gabby's worst fears came to pass.


----------



## Sunshine

Lakhota said:


> And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.' Talk about the other party splitting a gut. So why is this ok? It really isn't. This is terroristic threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the proverbian hell doesn't exist, telling someone to go there is irrelevant.  However, what Palin did concerning Gabby Giffords was clearly real and tangible - and Gabby's worst fears came to pass.
Click to expand...


Saying you are going to assist someone to hell is a very real threat to kill them, proverbial place or not.  And what happened to Giffords could easily happen to someone else getting their escort to the fiery pit when one of Waters' constituents goes off half cocked.  Which reminds me, I bought a steak to grill tomorrow.  Yum.

Homeland Security should be on that woman like white on rice.


----------



## Ernie S.

Salt Jones said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But saying you intend to help them get there kicks it up a notch!
> 
> And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.'  Talk about the other party splitting a gut.  So why is this ok?  It really isn't.  This is terroristic threatening.
> 
> Sauce
> Goose
> Gander
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
Click to expand...

Thats a threat, you racist pig.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## California Girl

Lakhota said:


> If any ordinary person said they were going to help see to it that a person or group of people got to hell, they would be arrested for terroristic threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.
Click to expand...


Sane individuals do not follow that with 'and I'll help you get there'. True story. If she was a TEA Partier, the left would be howling about 'hate speech' and 'domestic terrorism', and demanding that she be arrested for death threats.


----------



## Sunshine

California Girl said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any ordinary person said they were going to help see to it that a person or group of people got to hell, they would be arrested for terroristic threatening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sane individuals do not follow that with 'and I'll help you get there'. True story. If she was a TEA Partier, the left would be howling about 'hate speech' and 'domestic terrorism', and demanding that she be arrested for death threats.
Click to expand...


You got that right.  Of course, you know me from other environs and know I have strong issues with both sides..........this shit being one of them!


----------



## Salt Jones

Ernie S. said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> But saying you intend to help them get there kicks it up a notch!
> 
> And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.'  Talk about the other party splitting a gut.  So why is this ok?  It really isn't.  This is terroristic threatening.
> 
> Sauce
> Goose
> Gander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a threat, you racist pig.
Click to expand...


Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?


----------



## Sunshine

I wonder what is the longest any thread in internet discussiondom has survived before the word 'racist' got thrown in?


----------



## Sunshine

Salt Jones said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a threat, you racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?
Click to expand...


She did  not say she was going to PRAY for them to go to hell.  She said she was going to HELP them.


----------



## California Girl

Salt Jones said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a threat, you racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?
Click to expand...


Suggesting that you'll help them to get there is very much a threat. The way to measure it is to take those words and apply them to, say, Palin. If Palin had said them, would you be calling it a threat or justifying it as no big deal? Honestly. Which?


----------



## Zona

Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.

Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Salt Jones

Sunshine said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a threat, you racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did  not say she was going to PRAY for them to go to hell.  She said she was going to HELP them.
Click to expand...


Prayers don't help?

P.S. I was talking about my post and the response it received.

I don't care how she intends to help the tea partiers get to hell, as long as they go.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.



No, that's not a threat.... but saying you'll help them get there is. Logic. Use it.


----------



## Sunshine

Salt Jones said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did  not say she was going to PRAY for them to go to hell.  She said she was going to HELP them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prayers don't help?
> 
> P.S. I was talking about my post and the response it received.
> 
> I don't care how she intends to help the tea partiers get to hell, as long as they go.
Click to expand...


So you are OK with the infliction of violence and death.  Groovy.  We have not all ascended to your level of empathy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunshine said:


> I wonder what is the longest any thread in internet discussiondom has survived before the word 'racist' got thrown in?



it depends on the subject
But most of the time it's a liberal who is the initiator


----------



## Salt Jones

California Girl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a threat, you racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suggesting that you'll help them to get there is very much a threat. The way to measure it is to take those words and apply them to, say, Palin. If Palin had said them, would you be calling it a threat or justifying it as no big deal? Honestly. Which?
Click to expand...


I don't listen to Sarah Palin, just like I don't listen to the meth-whore who knocks on my window at the freeway off-ramp. Neither says anything I give a shit about.


----------



## Stephanie

The Progressives-Democrats-Commies are firing up their nutter base for VIOLENCE folks.

better be PREPARED..


----------



## Sunshine

Zona said:


> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.



If someone I knew made that statement to me I would be down at the Sheriff's office getting an order of protection.


----------



## Salt Jones

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what is the longest any thread in internet discussiondom has survived before the word 'racist' got thrown in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on the subject
> But most of the time it's a liberal who is the initiator
Click to expand...


Sure, racist.


----------



## Sunshine

Stephanie said:


> The Progressives-Democrats-Commies are firing up their nutter base for VIOLENCE folks.
> 
> better be PREPARED..



Well they did it in the 60s.  Was there.  Saw it.


----------



## California Girl

Salt Jones said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did  not say she was going to PRAY for them to go to hell.  She said she was going to HELP them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prayers don't help?
> 
> P.S. I was talking about my post and the response it received.
> 
> I don't care how she intends to help the tea partiers get to hell, as long as they go.
Click to expand...


Do you want to kiss what is left of your credibility goodbye?


----------



## Salt Jones

Stephanie said:


> The Progressives-Democrats-Commies are firing up their nutter base for VIOLENCE folks.
> 
> better be PREPARED..



I am.


----------



## Salt Jones

California Girl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did  not say she was going to PRAY for them to go to hell.  She said she was going to HELP them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers don't help?
> 
> P.S. I was talking about my post and the response it received.
> 
> I don't care how she intends to help the tea partiers get to hell, as long as they go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want to kiss what is left of your credibility goodbye?
Click to expand...


This is a message board, who gives a fuck about credibility?


----------



## California Girl

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers don't help?
> 
> P.S. I was talking about my post and the response it received.
> 
> I don't care how she intends to help the tea partiers get to hell, as long as they go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to kiss what is left of your credibility goodbye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a message board, who gives a fuck about credibility?
Click to expand...


Not you, that's fo' sho'


----------



## Salt Jones

California Girl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to kiss what is left of your credibility goodbye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a message board, who gives a fuck about credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you, that's fo' sho'
Click to expand...


Correct.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Salt Jones said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't.  Ordinary people tell other people to "go to hell" 24/7.  Bush liked to just flip the bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But saying you intend to help them get there kicks it up a notch!
> 
> And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.'  Talk about the other party splitting a gut.  So why is this ok?  It really isn't.  This is terroristic threatening.
> 
> Sauce
> Goose
> Gander
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
Click to expand...

Bring it on!

But before doing so, I suggest you listen to the words in the following, very carefully......Particularly if you show up near me!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-z3MRf3R3A]Blackberry Smoke - Sleeping Dog Lie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers don't help?
> 
> P.S. I was talking about my post and the response it received.
> 
> I don't care how she intends to help the tea partiers get to hell, as long as they go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to kiss what is left of your credibility goodbye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a message board, who gives a fuck about credibility?
Click to expand...


People with some self honor might. But that doesn't seem to be a big thing for the left. They cheer their disgusting Representative on like Maxy Waters.


----------



## Slowlicks

Black women generally stir up shit to make it stink.. they're most obnoxious morons.
Now you add an election win and they become socialist like Waters.
The tea Party is ready for anything including some black assholes who want to fuck with us.
Its inevitable.. I'm l00king forward to the day.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what is the longest any thread in internet discussiondom has survived before the word 'racist' got thrown in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on the subject
> But most of the time it's a liberal who is the initiator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, racist.
Click to expand...


Show one post where I have made a racial slur against someone because of their race?
I have called jake starkey what he is a white ****** unlike you you're just fucking racist to the core.


----------



## California Girl

Slowlicks said:


> Black women generally stir up shit to make it stink.. they're most obnoxious morons.
> Now you add an election win and they become socialist like Waters.
> The tea Party is ready for anything including some black assholes who want to fuck with us.
> Its inevitable.. I'm l00king forward to the day.



Oh goody. Another moron.


----------



## Salt Jones

Wicked Jester said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> But saying you intend to help them get there kicks it up a notch!
> 
> And who blew a gasket when Palin mentioned figuratively having someone in her party's 'cross hairs.'  Talk about the other party splitting a gut.  So why is this ok?  It really isn't.  This is terroristic threatening.
> 
> Sauce
> Goose
> Gander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it on!
> 
> But before doing so, I suggest you listen to the words in the following, very carefully......Particularly if you show up near me!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-z3MRf3R3A]Blackberry Smoke - Sleeping Dog Lie - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Why? Are you going to throw stones as you cut and run?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Slowlicks said:


> Black women generally stir up shit to make it stink.. they're most obnoxious morons.
> Now you add an election win and they become socialist like Waters.
> The tea Party is ready for anything including some black assholes who want to fuck with us.
> Its inevitable.. I'm l00king forward to the day.



OMG  don't speak for the tea party you are not a member


----------



## freedombecki

> A senior member of the congressional committee handling the financial  crisis is being investigated for steering federal bailout funds to a  questionable bank because she and her board member husband had deep  financial ties to it.
> Months after the media exposed the shady deal involving prominent California Democrat Maxine Waters, the House Ethics Committee is finally investigating the veteran lawmakers controversial intervention on behalf of her  husbands failing Massachusetts bank. As a result, the financial  institution (OneUnited) received $12 million in federal bailout funds.
> Waters pressured Treasury officials to bail out the minority-owned  bank whose executives have donated heavily to her political campaigns.  At the time she and her husband, Sidney Williams, held big financial  stakes worth hundreds of thousands of dollars in OneUnited and her  husband had just been the banks director and still served on its board.
> The conflict was so blatant that even the scandal-plagued chairman of the House Financial Services Committee, her good buddy Barney Frank,  urged Waters to "stay out of it,"  assuring her that he would see to it that her precious bank got bailout  money. Earlier this year Judicial Watch uncovered documents that  Congress, especially Frank, for years ignored corruption at Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac so its not surprising that he took no action when Waters ignored his suggestion.
> The OneUnited case was hardly the first time that Waters,  Californias most influential black lawmaker, used her political clout  to benefit her family financially. In 2004 Waters hometown newspaper  reported that her relatives made more than $1 million by doing business with companies, candidates and causes that the well-connected and powerful congresswoman had helped.
> Waters has also made international headlines for her frequent trips  to communist Cuba to visit her convicted cop-assassin friend, Joanne  Chesimard, who is also known by her Black Panther name of Assata Shakur&#8203;.  Chesimard was sentenced to life in prison after being convicted by a  jury of the 1979 murder of a New Jersey State Trooper. With the help of  fellow cult members, she escaped from jail and fled to Cuba.
> Outraged U.S. lawmakers insisted she be extradited but Waters always  stood by her side, likening the cop-assassin to civil rights leader  Martin Luther King. In fact, she wrote Cuban Dictator Fidel Castro a letter to ensure that she was not part of the group of U.S. legislators who  voted for a resolution to extradite the cop murderer. Waters told Castro  that she opposed extradition because Chesimard was politically  persecuted in the U.S. and simply seeking political asylum in Havana,  where she still lives.


 Maxine Waters Under Investigation | Judicial Watch


----------



## Wicked Jester

Salt Jones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on!
> 
> But before doing so, I suggest you listen to the words in the following, very carefully......Particularly if you show up near me!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-z3MRf3R3A]Blackberry Smoke - Sleeping Dog Lie - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Are you going to throw stones as you cut and run?
Click to expand...

Oh.......hell fuckin' no!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Salt Jones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on!
> 
> But before doing so, I suggest you listen to the words in the following, very carefully......Particularly if you show up near me!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-z3MRf3R3A]Blackberry Smoke - Sleeping Dog Lie - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Are you going to throw stones as you cut and run?
Click to expand...


I don't think his post meant he was cutting and running.


----------



## Salt Jones

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on the subject
> But most of the time it's a liberal who is the initiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show one post where I have made a racial slur against someone because of their race?
> I have called jake starkey what he is a white ****** unlike you you're just fucking racist to the core.
Click to expand...


What's a white ******?


----------



## Salt Jones

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on!
> 
> But before doing so, I suggest you listen to the words in the following, very carefully......Particularly if you show up near me!
> Blackberry Smoke - Sleeping Dog Lie - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Are you going to throw stones as you cut and run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think his post meant he was cutting and running.
Click to expand...


And neither am I.


----------



## sitarro

I wonder how many white women she had to kill to get that pelt for her head.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lakhota said:


>



Have you ever actually listened to Limbaugh or do you allow Arianna Huffington form all of your opinions for you?







Or






Which is dumber?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show one post where I have made a racial slur against someone because of their race?
> I have called jake starkey what he is a white ****** unlike you you're just fucking racist to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a white ******?
Click to expand...


A no account good for nothing lazy piece of white trash scum.


----------



## freedombecki

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what is the longest any thread in internet discussiondom has survived before the word 'racist' got thrown in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on the subject
> But most of the time it's a liberal who is the initiator
Click to expand...


They're just exercising their freedom of screed!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever actually listened to Limbaugh or do you allow Arianna Huffington form all of your opinions for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumber?
Click to expand...


What did those rocks ever do to you? Why are you comparing them with lakhota?


----------



## Ernie S.

Salt Jones said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to help them get there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a threat, you racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Praying for them to go to hell is a threat? Weren't some tea party pastors praying for Obama to go to hell?
Click to expand...


Number 1, you were not praying. You were threatening and number 2, Not TEA Party pastors, only people YOU want to associate with the TEA Party. You want to talk about pastors? Let's talk about Jeremy Wright.
Your "chimp" is showing.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sunshine said:


> I wonder what is the longest any thread in internet discussiondom has survived before the word 'racist' got thrown in?



Very short since Salt showed up.


----------



## Ernie S.

Zona said:


> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.



Except that you can not make the connection between Palin's rhetoric and Gifford's shooting, can you? So as usual, you are irrelevant.


----------



## Ernie S.

Stephanie said:


> The Progressives-Democrats-Commies are firing up their nutter base for VIOLENCE folks.
> 
> better be PREPARED..



Bring it on!


----------



## Ernie S.

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a message board, who gives a fuck about credibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you, that's fo' sho'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
Click to expand...


So you're pretty much happy with being an asshole?


----------



## Salt Jones

Ernie S. said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not you, that's fo' sho'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're pretty much happy with being an asshole?
Click to expand...


I was about 17 and my mom called me the coldest person she had ever met, I took it as a compliment.


----------



## Ernie S.

Salt Jones said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're pretty much happy with being an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was about 17 and my mom called me the coldest person she had ever met, I took it as a compliment.
Click to expand...


So I guess so.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

California Girl said:


> Slowlicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women generally stir up shit to make it stink.. they're most obnoxious morons.
> Now you add an election win and they become socialist like Waters.
> The tea Party is ready for anything including some black assholes who want to fuck with us.
> Its inevitable.. I'm l00king forward to the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody. Another moron.
Click to expand...


Was this post by you below in another thread so different than Slowlicks post above? :

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-the-racism-issue-on-republicans-more-6.html



California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will see your Congress-mans wife and raise you a Congresswoman, ever hear of Maxine Waters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maive waters isn't racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yea, she is..... and... she is possibly one of the dumbest females ever to walk the planet* - but that is a personal view not necessarily based on research.
Click to expand...


Got to love your irony CG. Slowlicks is a moron, agreed, but what are you based on that post you made about Waters or should I say how much of a moron were you for making it, 25%, 40% of a moron?


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so off base it's not even funny. Miss "I am smarter than all of you. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, fat ass.
Click to expand...


Not a very good response from someone that is supposedly so intelligent. Guess I hit another nerve. I do that a lot, don't I??? You stupid cow.


----------



## Rinata

freedombecki said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be very, very young, dear. Don't you remember all the chimpanzee likenesses ascribed to President Bush from his announcement he was running until a year after Obama was in office.
> Were you offended by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I am not young. Secondly, I am not your dear. I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, isn't he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it. I really wish you'd all stop trying to justify racist language and pictures. It just makes it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, madam. The real problem is YOU. You can dish it out, but you cannot take what you dish out to other people without leaving a little pooie on everyone elses' screen, that is the little fibbie about racism.
> 
> You can't take only once what your party dished out for 10 solid years, day in and day out, a million times a day over the entire freaking internet. I was there, and I witnessed it. It's the sickest thing I've ever seen in my lifetime was the disgraceful way the Democrat Party took JHHatfield, convicted attempted murderer of his boss, and took every word of his lying filth and made it their party platform in the year 2000 and the year 2004.  Not to be outdone, Barack Obama took the whole thing to new heights, blaming Bush for everything he did his first two years. Did I say 10 years of insanity? Make that eleven years.
> 
> And you're lying about racism. Maxine Waters drew the first blood when she told the press the tea party can go to hell.
> 
> She hates white conservative people in the tea party, and she rankles them every time she gets the opportunity. She is a no-holds barred, arrogant, threatening-to-destroy-businesses, racist, and she Maxine Watters, filthy lying racist, deserves every little thing happen to her that she would do to the people on her black, black, do-harm-whites spider's list.
Click to expand...


Why does the word, "racism" upset you all so much?? You conservatives exhibit that that is what you are almost every single day. So take your indignation and shove it.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are no different to the 'anti-Bush' names, signs, jokes and comments. He doesn't get special treatment because he's black - that would be racist. See how that works? No, I doubt you will understand it.
Click to expand...


It's easy to understand. It's bullshit, just like you.


----------



## Ernie S.

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so off base it's not even funny. Miss "I am smarter than all of you. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, fat ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a very good response from someone that is supposedly so intelligent. Guess I hit another nerve. I do that a lot, don't I??? You stupid cow.
Click to expand...


You rarely deserve more thought.


----------



## Ernie S.

LOOK Rinata!
Please tell me why picturing George Bush as a chimp is a comment on his intelligence, but picturing barack obama the same way, racist?
In my opinion, barack obama and anyone who still supports him are below the IQ level of a chimpanzee.

Sometimes, a chimp is just a chimp, chimp.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Stephanie said:


> The Progressives-Democrats-Commies are firing up their nutter base for VIOLENCE folks.
> 
> better be PREPARED..



I thought Second Amendment solutions were the domain of the right wing fringe.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Progressives-Democrats-Commies are firing up their nutter base for VIOLENCE folks.
> 
> better be PREPARED..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Second Amendment solutions were the domain of the right wing fringe.
Click to expand...

No.....just ask the following:

The crazy lefty who shot Gabrielle Giffords.

The crazy lefty who shot John Lennon.

The crazy lefty who shot President Reagan.

The TWO crazy lefty's who shot at President Ford

The Marxist lefty who killed JFK.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Progressives-Democrats-Commies are firing up their nutter base for VIOLENCE folks.
> 
> better be PREPARED..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Second Amendment solutions were the domain of the right wing fringe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....just ask the following:
> 
> The crazy lefty who shot Gabrielle Giffords.
> 
> The crazy lefty who shot John Lennon.
> 
> The crazy lefty who shot President Reagan.
> 
> The TWO crazy lefty's who shot at President Ford
> 
> The Marxist lefty who killed JFK.
Click to expand...


Actually, I was thinking more about the crazy GOP idiots who showed up at a health care speech with loaded weapons.

And then, there's those that spoke about "Second Amendment solutions" to things that didn't go their way.


----------



## clevergirl

Zona said:


> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.



"Don't retreat reload" as it was used, in an absolutely clear and definite reference to continuing a political fight- is hardly the same as an elected "official" damning an entire group of law abiding American citizens to hell! You know, that place of eternal torment~

What Maxine Waters did is not merely despicable it's dishonoring! There is NO defense. 

Your excuse making is likewise despicable. There was NO connection to anything Palin said or did, to connect her to the Giffords shooting- how do you manage to breathe- I mean what with the fact that even breathing takes some effort.


----------



## Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwLJPAAx9GE]Sarah Palin Fadenkreuze Gabrielle Giffords SHOT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## clevergirl

Beckel says it is "unfair" and "unhelpful" to go after Sarah Palin for her "crosshairs" map because many on the left have made similar images. 

You are a total douche-bag. You can't honestly defend Waters outrageous comment and instead resort to disingenuous partisan quackery.  I mean OMG- just look at a 2004 map that democrats used~

Take a look at this 2004 map from the Democratic Leadership Council. The DLC lists &#8220;target&#8221; areas where the *&#8220;enemy&#8221; President George W. Bush* carried a less than 10 percent margin of voters.


----------



## Lakhota

Politicians have been using "target" maps for ages - but none with rifle scope crosshairs and a maniac shouting "Don't retreat - RELOAD".


----------



## Lakhota

New Sarah Palin TV Show  Shootin Democrats for Fun and Profit  to Be Simulcast on Animal Planet and Fox News - Lying Dog News


----------



## sitarro

Lakhota said:


> Sarah Palin Fadenkreuze Gabrielle Giffords SHOT - YouTube



I use to work as a draftsman drawing maps and those are surveyors marks........ I've fired a lot of rifles and never looked through a scope that looked like that.


----------



## Tank

Anybody who can't admit the Monkine Waters is a racist, is lying to themselfs


----------



## Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbT4hCjhwnI&feature=related]Gabrielle Giffords Speaks on palin's Crosshairs - January 13, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kind of Ironoic that it was a lefty loon who shot Giffords.

Oh well, Palin's crosshairs had nothing to with it. Non-issue, as usual.


----------



## Lakhota

> Kind of Ironoic that it was a lefty loon who shot Giffords.



Nope, sparky, just a loon.

Report: Tea Party Giffords' enemy, father says - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Kind of Ironoic that it was a lefty loon who shot Giffords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sparky, just a loon.
> 
> Report: Tea Party Giffords' enemy, father says - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room
Click to expand...

Yes, limpy, a lefty loon.


----------



## Lakhota

Actually, a Tea Party loon...

Arizona shooting: 'Does she have any enemies?' 'Yeah. The whole Tea Party' | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Lakhota

Another Republican lawmaker resigns over racism...

Pat Delany Resigns Over Wife Jennifer Delany's Carl Lewis Email


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Actually, a Tea Party loon...
> 
> Arizona shooting: 'Does she have any enemies?' 'Yeah. The whole Tea Party' | World news | The Guardian


Actually, a left wing loon, who probably would be supporting Ron Paul's left wing ideals right about now.

The Volokh Conspiracy » What were Jared Loughner


----------



## WillowTree

Lakhota said:


> Sarah Palin Fadenkreuze Gabrielle Giffords SHOT - YouTube



You're hysterical, you need to take a chill pill and calm the fuck down. . freak.


----------



## WillowTree

Lakhota said:


> Actually, a Tea Party loon...
> 
> Arizona shooting: 'Does she have any enemies?' 'Yeah. The whole Tea Party' | World news | The Guardian



It says a hellava lot about the guy who said that, more than it ever says about the Tea Party. I'm sorry you were stupid enough to re print it. I think it was her father. No one in the Tea Party looked at Gabby Giffords as an enemy. too bad that wasn't a two way street innit?


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a Tea Party loon...
> 
> Arizona shooting: 'Does she have any enemies?' 'Yeah. The whole Tea Party' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says a hellava lot about the guy who said that, more than it ever says about the Tea Party. I'm sorry you were stupid enough to re print it. I think it was her father. No one in the Tea Party looked at Gabby Giffords as an enemy. too bad that wasn't a two way street innit?
Click to expand...


The worst thing about stupidity is the amount of people who will keep repeating it - even after it's been thoroughly debunked. It's funny really. They must be really desperate.


----------



## Rinata

Ernie S. said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a very good response from someone that is supposedly so intelligent. Guess I hit another nerve. I do that a lot, don't I??? You stupid cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You rarely deserve more thought.
Click to expand...


Really?? Well, you took the time to send me a post, so you must have thought of me.


----------



## Rinata

WillowTree said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a Tea Party loon...
> 
> Arizona shooting: 'Does she have any enemies?' 'Yeah. The whole Tea Party' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says a hellava lot about the guy who said that, more than it ever says about the Tea Party. I'm sorry you were stupid enough to re print it. I think it was her father. No one in the Tea Party looked at Gabby Giffords as an enemy. too bad that wasn't a two way street innit?
Click to expand...


You know, only a kid writes like this. What are you, 12?? No wonder all of your posts are so immature. Quit trying to pass as an adult.


----------



## WillowTree

Rinata said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a Tea Party loon...
> 
> Arizona shooting: 'Does she have any enemies?' 'Yeah. The whole Tea Party' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says a hellava lot about the guy who said that, more than it ever says about the Tea Party. I'm sorry you were stupid enough to re print it. I think it was her father. No one in the Tea Party looked at Gabby Giffords as an enemy. too bad that wasn't a two way street innit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, only a kid writes like this. What are you, 12?? No wonder all of your posts are so immature. Quit trying to pass as an adult.
Click to expand...


phuck ewe two trip.


----------



## Stephanie

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says a hellava lot about the guy who said that, more than it ever says about the Tea Party. I'm sorry you were stupid enough to re print it. I think it was her father. No one in the Tea Party looked at Gabby Giffords as an enemy. too bad that wasn't a two way street innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, only a kid writes like this. What are you, 12?? No wonder all of your posts are so immature. Quit trying to pass as an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> phuck ewe two trip.
Click to expand...


I see you are now the chosen one for the stalker. Aren't you lucky.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a Tea Party loon...
> 
> Arizona shooting: 'Does she have any enemies?' 'Yeah. The whole Tea Party' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says a hellava lot about the guy who said that, more than it ever says about the Tea Party. I'm sorry you were stupid enough to re print it. I think it was her father. No one in the Tea Party looked at Gabby Giffords as an enemy. too bad that wasn't a two way street innit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst thing about stupidity is the amount of people who will keep repeating it - even after it's been thoroughly debunked. It's funny really. They must be really desperate.
Click to expand...


And that completely describes the crazy conservatives, right wing extremists, and teabag heads. They all listen to Fox and Rush and take their word as gospel. So many lies have been uncovered it's not even funny. It doesn't matter to them. All proof is looked on with disdain. Fox news said it, so it must be true!!!


----------



## WillowTree

Stephanie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, only a kid writes like this. What are you, 12?? No wonder all of your posts are so immature. Quit trying to pass as an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phuck ewe two trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are now the chosen one for the stalker. Aren't you lucky.
Click to expand...


oh verylargeass don't bother me, I love to see her indignation everyday, it's  a hoot innit?


----------



## daveman

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a leftist.  They don't understand the concept of individualism.  It's all about the collective for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And conservatives understand NOTHING about unity.
> 
> Remember?  We're supposed to be the UNITED States of America, not the bickering political parties of North America.
Click to expand...

It's tough to feel united with people who call you terrorists simply because you disagree with them.


----------



## WillowTree

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says a hellava lot about the guy who said that, more than it ever says about the Tea Party. I'm sorry you were stupid enough to re print it. I think it was her father. No one in the Tea Party looked at Gabby Giffords as an enemy. too bad that wasn't a two way street innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing about stupidity is the amount of people who will keep repeating it - even after it's been thoroughly debunked. It's funny really. They must be really desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that completely describes the crazy conservatives, right wing extremists, and teabag heads. They all listen to Fox and Rush and take their word as gospel. So many lies have been uncovered it's not even funny. It doesn't matter to them. All proof is looked on with disdain. Fox news said it, so it must be true!!!
Click to expand...






you don't have creative juices doya? The old Fox news shit is so yesterday. You need a new writer.


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya just gotta love Maxine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
Click to expand...


Why do you fucking morons insist every single TEA Partier is racist?

Never mind.  I just answered my own question.


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing about stupidity is the amount of people who will keep repeating it - even after it's been thoroughly debunked. It's funny really. They must be really desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that completely describes the crazy conservatives, right wing extremists, and teabag heads. They all listen to Fox and Rush and take their word as gospel. So many lies have been uncovered it's not even funny. It doesn't matter to them. All proof is looked on with disdain. Fox news said it, so it must be true!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have creative juices doya? The old Fox news shit is so yesterday. You need a new writer.
Click to expand...


Don't be mean to the slow kid, Willy.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do, if you support racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you fucking morons insist every single TEA Partier is racist?
> 
> Never mind.  I just answered my own question.
Click to expand...


I am somewhat heartened that they have branched out.  Being from the south and all.  That distinction is usually reserved for just us.  

I'll never forget the last seminar I went to in Nashville in which this nawthehn educator stood up and told us how happy she was to be able to come and help the ignorant people of the south.  This was at the Radisson.  I was sitting with my colleagues.  We all have bachelor's, master's, and doctorates.  The woman was a moron.  She said 'uhn' 653 times during her 20 minute  speech.  I ticked off every last one of them on a napkin.


----------



## Stephanie

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing about stupidity is the amount of people who will keep repeating it - even after it's been thoroughly debunked. It's funny really. They must be really desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that completely describes the crazy conservatives, right wing extremists, and teabag heads. They all listen to Fox and Rush and take their word as gospel. So many lies have been uncovered it's not even funny. It doesn't matter to them. All proof is looked on with disdain. Fox news said it, so it must be true!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have creative juices doya? The old Fox news shit is so yesterday. You need a new writer.
Click to expand...



LOL, no kidding.


----------



## daveman

freedombecki said:


> A senior member of the congressional committee handling the financial  crisis is being investigated for steering federal bailout funds to a  questionable bank because she and her board member husband had deep  financial ties to it.
> Months after the media exposed the shady deal involving prominent California Democrat Maxine Waters, the House Ethics Committee is finally investigating the veteran lawmakers controversial intervention on behalf of her  husbands failing Massachusetts bank. As a result, the financial  institution (OneUnited) received $12 million in federal bailout funds.
> Waters pressured Treasury officials to bail out the minority-owned  bank whose executives have donated heavily to her political campaigns.  At the time she and her husband, Sidney Williams, held big financial  stakes worth hundreds of thousands of dollars in OneUnited and her  husband had just been the banks director and still served on its board.
> The conflict was so blatant that even the scandal-plagued chairman of the House Financial Services Committee, her good buddy Barney Frank,  urged Waters to "stay out of it,"  assuring her that he would see to it that her precious bank got bailout  money. Earlier this year Judicial Watch uncovered documents that  Congress, especially Frank, for years ignored corruption at Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac so its not surprising that he took no action when Waters ignored his suggestion.
> The OneUnited case was hardly the first time that Waters,  Californias most influential black lawmaker, used her political clout  to benefit her family financially. In 2004 Waters hometown newspaper  reported that her relatives made more than $1 million by doing business with companies, candidates and causes that the well-connected and powerful congresswoman had helped.
> Waters has also made international headlines for her frequent trips  to communist Cuba to visit her convicted cop-assassin friend, Joanne  Chesimard, who is also known by her Black Panther name of Assata Shakur&#8203;.  Chesimard was sentenced to life in prison after being convicted by a  jury of the 1979 murder of a New Jersey State Trooper. With the help of  fellow cult members, she escaped from jail and fled to Cuba.
> Outraged U.S. lawmakers insisted she be extradited but Waters always  stood by her side, likening the cop-assassin to civil rights leader  Martin Luther King. In fact, she wrote Cuban Dictator Fidel Castro a letter to ensure that she was not part of the group of U.S. legislators who  voted for a resolution to extradite the cop murderer. Waters told Castro  that she opposed extradition because Chesimard was politically  persecuted in the U.S. and simply seeking political asylum in Havana,  where she still lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters Under Investigation | Judicial Watch
Click to expand...


Remember, questioning the ethics of black Congress members is racist.

Right, USMB lefties?


----------



## daveman

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you can not make the connection between Palin's rhetoric and Gifford's shooting, can you? So as usual, you are irrelevant.
Click to expand...

All they have is wishful thinking.  But for leftists, that's good enough.  They see what they believe.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A senior member of the congressional committee handling the financial  crisis is being investigated for steering federal bailout funds to a  questionable bank because she and her board member husband had deep  financial ties to it.
> Months after the media exposed the shady deal involving prominent California Democrat Maxine Waters, the House Ethics Committee is finally investigating the veteran lawmakers controversial intervention on behalf of her  husbands failing Massachusetts bank. As a result, the financial  institution (OneUnited) received $12 million in federal bailout funds.
> Waters pressured Treasury officials to bail out the minority-owned  bank whose executives have donated heavily to her political campaigns.  At the time she and her husband, Sidney Williams, held big financial  stakes worth hundreds of thousands of dollars in OneUnited and her  husband had just been the banks director and still served on its board.
> The conflict was so blatant that even the scandal-plagued chairman of the House Financial Services Committee, her good buddy Barney Frank,  urged Waters to "stay out of it,"  assuring her that he would see to it that her precious bank got bailout  money. Earlier this year Judicial Watch uncovered documents that  Congress, especially Frank, for years ignored corruption at Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac so its not surprising that he took no action when Waters ignored his suggestion.
> The OneUnited case was hardly the first time that Waters,  Californias most influential black lawmaker, used her political clout  to benefit her family financially. In 2004 Waters hometown newspaper  reported that her relatives made more than $1 million by doing business with companies, candidates and causes that the well-connected and powerful congresswoman had helped.
> Waters has also made international headlines for her frequent trips  to communist Cuba to visit her convicted cop-assassin friend, Joanne  Chesimard, who is also known by her Black Panther name of Assata Shakur&#8203;.  Chesimard was sentenced to life in prison after being convicted by a  jury of the 1979 murder of a New Jersey State Trooper. With the help of  fellow cult members, she escaped from jail and fled to Cuba.
> Outraged U.S. lawmakers insisted she be extradited but Waters always  stood by her side, likening the cop-assassin to civil rights leader  Martin Luther King. In fact, she wrote Cuban Dictator Fidel Castro a letter to ensure that she was not part of the group of U.S. legislators who  voted for a resolution to extradite the cop murderer. Waters told Castro  that she opposed extradition because Chesimard was politically  persecuted in the U.S. and simply seeking political asylum in Havana,  where she still lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxine Waters Under Investigation | Judicial Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember, questioning the ethics of black Congress members is racist.
> 
> Right, USMB lefties?
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I am not young. Secondly, I am not your dear. I don't give a damn how many friggin' monkies posed with Bush. He is not African-American, isn't he??? What's the use of explaining yet again. You people just don't get it. I really wish you'd all stop trying to justify racist language and pictures. It just makes it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, madam. The real problem is YOU. You can dish it out, but you cannot take what you dish out to other people without leaving a little pooie on everyone elses' screen, that is the little fibbie about racism.
> 
> You can't take only once what your party dished out for 10 solid years, day in and day out, a million times a day over the entire freaking internet. I was there, and I witnessed it. It's the sickest thing I've ever seen in my lifetime was the disgraceful way the Democrat Party took JHHatfield, convicted attempted murderer of his boss, and took every word of his lying filth and made it their party platform in the year 2000 and the year 2004.  Not to be outdone, Barack Obama took the whole thing to new heights, blaming Bush for everything he did his first two years. Did I say 10 years of insanity? Make that eleven years.
> 
> And you're lying about racism. Maxine Waters drew the first blood when she told the press the tea party can go to hell.
> 
> She hates white conservative people in the tea party, and she rankles them every time she gets the opportunity. She is a no-holds barred, arrogant, threatening-to-destroy-businesses, racist, and she Maxine Watters, filthy lying racist, deserves every little thing happen to her that she would do to the people on her black, black, do-harm-whites spider's list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does the word, "racism" upset you all so much?? You conservatives exhibit that that is what you are almost every single day. So take your indignation and shove it.
Click to expand...

Why does the word "moron" upset you all so much??  You leftists exhibit that that is what you are almost every single day. So take your indignation and shove it.


----------



## Sunshine

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you can not make the connection between Palin's rhetoric and Gifford's shooting, can you? So as usual, you are irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Giffords was shot by a schizophrenic.  Which makes the entire connection irrelevant.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Waters said was "racist", but the names, signs, jokes and comments about President Obama from the tea party crowd aren't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you fucking morons insist every single TEA Partier is racist?
> 
> Never mind.  I just answered my own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am somewhat heartened that they have branched out.  Being from the south and all.  That distinction is usually reserved for just us.
> 
> I'll never forget the last seminar I went to in Nashville in which this nawthehn educator stood up and told us how happy she was to be able to come and help the ignorant people of the south.  This was at the Radisson.  I was sitting with my colleagues.  We all have bachelor's, master's, and doctorates.  The woman was a moron.  She said 'uhn' 653 times during her 20 minute  speech.  I ticked off every last one of them on a napkin.
Click to expand...

  Maybe she should have hired TOTUS.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you fucking morons insist every single TEA Partier is racist?
> 
> Never mind.  I just answered my own question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am somewhat heartened that they have branched out.  Being from the south and all.  That distinction is usually reserved for just us.
> 
> I'll never forget the last seminar I went to in Nashville in which this nawthehn educator stood up and told us how happy she was to be able to come and help the ignorant people of the south.  This was at the Radisson.  I was sitting with my colleagues.  We all have bachelor's, master's, and doctorates.  The woman was a moron.  She said 'uhn' 653 times during her 20 minute  speech.  I ticked off every last one of them on a napkin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe she should have hired TOTUS.
Click to expand...


  She would have still been challenged, IMNSHO!


----------



## kaz

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



Give her a break.  She just wants some company...


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am somewhat heartened that they have branched out.  Being from the south and all.  That distinction is usually reserved for just us.
> 
> I'll never forget the last seminar I went to in Nashville in which this nawthehn educator stood up and told us how happy she was to be able to come and help the ignorant people of the south.  This was at the Radisson.  I was sitting with my colleagues.  We all have bachelor's, master's, and doctorates.  The woman was a moron.  She said 'uhn' 653 times during her 20 minute  speech.  I ticked off every last one of them on a napkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she should have hired TOTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She would have still been challenged, IMNSHO!
Click to expand...

You're just not _nuanced_ enough to see how intellectually superior she is.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she should have hired TOTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would have still been challenged, IMNSHO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just not _nuanced_ enough to see how intellectually superior she is.
Click to expand...


Nuanced!  Wow.  I'm going to use that word 5 times today.  Somewhere!

I must confess that I find the most refined yankee woman coarse and vulgar.   Guess I'm a racist!


----------



## Harry Dresden

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. The TEA Party is a huge group. Obama is an individual. There is no legitimate comparison between a group and an individual.
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a leftist.  They don't understand the concept of individualism.  It's all about the collective for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And conservatives understand NOTHING about unity.
> 
> Remember?  We're supposed to be the UNITED States of America, not the bickering political parties of North America.
Click to expand...

ok.....i agree.....but at the same time why do some people have to identify their nationalities instead of just saying....IM AN AMERICAN.....thats a divisive thing as well and very Politically Correct.....which is bullshit in itself....


----------



## saveliberty

Go straight to Hell?  Why go anywhere Maxine?  Your bringing it right to everyone's doorstep.


----------



## bodecea

get_involved said:


> Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.



How is telling the Tea Party to go to Hell "racism"?


I call it rude and inappropriate.   But "racist"?   How so?


----------



## bodecea

MeBelle60 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California can go to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know, I'm not afraid of anybody. This is a tough game. You can't be intimidated. You can't be frightened. And as far as I'm concerned, Maxine Waters and that bankrupt, illegal alien coddling, progressive shithole state of California, south of Sacramento, can go back to Mexico!
Click to expand...


If you don't live down here I already sense a benefit.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> She would have still been challenged, IMNSHO!
> 
> 
> 
> You're just not _nuanced_ enough to see how intellectually superior she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuanced!  Wow.  I'm going to use that word 5 times today.  Somewhere!
> 
> I must confess that I find the most refined yankee woman coarse and vulgar.   Guess I'm a racist!
Click to expand...

Just don't tell her that "Bless your heart!" means "Kiss my ass!"


----------



## daveman

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a leftist.  They don't understand the concept of individualism.  It's all about the collective for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And conservatives understand NOTHING about unity.
> 
> Remember?  We're supposed to be the UNITED States of America, not the bickering political parties of North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok.....i agree.....but at the same time why do some people have to identify their nationalities instead of just saying....IM AN AMERICAN.....thats a divisive thing as well and very Politically Correct.....which is bullshit in itself....
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDzEz6-v4Wc]I am an American - patriotic television message - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> get_involved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is telling the Tea Party to go to Hell "racism"?
> 
> 
> I call it rude and inappropriate.   But "racist"?   How so?
Click to expand...

Why are you pretending this is the only thing she's ever said?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> Sarah Palin Fadenkreuze Gabrielle Giffords SHOT - YouTube



How many more democrats do you want your leftist nut cases to shoot? They are the only ones that would view this for targeting people.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get_involved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is telling the Tea Party to go to Hell "racism"?
> 
> 
> I call it rude and inappropriate.   But "racist"?   How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you pretending this is the only thing she's ever said?
Click to expand...


I am referring to her comment about the Tea Party.   How can it be a racist comment since there are members of all races in the Tea party.   You know,  reading is fundamental.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just not _nuanced_ enough to see how intellectually superior she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuanced!  Wow.  I'm going to use that word 5 times today.  Somewhere!
> 
> I must confess that I find the most refined yankee woman coarse and vulgar.   Guess I'm a racist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't tell her that "Bless your heart!" means "Kiss my ass!"
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm way more subtle than THAT!  When they make fun of my accent, I tell them they sound funny too, but I have enough manners to not mention it.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuanced!  Wow.  I'm going to use that word 5 times today.  Somewhere!
> 
> I must confess that I find the most refined yankee woman coarse and vulgar.   Guess I'm a racist!
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't tell her that "Bless your heart!" means "Kiss my ass!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm way more subtle than THAT!  When they make fun of my accent, I tell them they sound funny too, but I have enough manners to not mention it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Offshore

Liberal rules-- that if you say something over and over their following will start to believe what they are incessently hearing.
Liberals don't debate policies because they can't defend failed policies..... but they will malign and slander with replicated rhetoric and lies.
They  will demonize tea party Americans because liberals champion power over a constituency largely dependant on tax dollars. 
The sad part is ...Maxine waters and largely most liberals, are trying to convince half of America -that  conservatives hate certain classes of people, genders and are racists and constantly falsely accuse half of Americans with the slanderous talk. 
Can you see a day  when these injurious and childish indictments by the left will actually have most Americans thinking they are...well...lunatic..?


----------



## saveliberty

Best case scenario Offshore, is that they will want to negoiate with you.  That means they expect you to fold entirely on your position and give them what they want.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Offshore said:


> Liberal rules-- that if you say something over and over their following will start to believe what they are incessently hearing.
> Liberals don't debate policies because they can't defend failed policies..... but they will malign and slander with replicated rhetoric and lies.
> They  will demonize tea party Americans because liberals champion power over a constituency largely dependant on tax dollars.
> The sad part is ...Maxine waters and largely most liberals, are trying to convince half of America -that  conservatives hate certain classes of people, genders and are racists and constantly falsely accuse half of Americans with the slanderous talk.
> Can you see a day  when these injurious and childish indictments by the left will actually have most Americans thinking they are...well...lunatic..?



Sounds like the basic right wing talking points that are consistently being broadcast by FAUX Nooze.

FAUZ Nooze consistently repeats lies.
FAUX Nooze doesn't require right wing guests to defend their positions, as they will only lob softball questions.
FAUX Nooze constantly slanders the Dems and the left.
FAUX Nooze has already demonized the Dems and the left, especially Obama.

Try again.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Offshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal rules-- that if you say something over and over their following will start to believe what they are incessently hearing.
> Liberals don't debate policies because they can't defend failed policies..... but they will malign and slander with replicated rhetoric and lies.
> They  will demonize tea party Americans because liberals champion power over a constituency largely dependant on tax dollars.
> The sad part is ...Maxine waters and largely most liberals, are trying to convince half of America -that  conservatives hate certain classes of people, genders and are racists and constantly falsely accuse half of Americans with the slanderous talk.
> Can you see a day  when these injurious and childish indictments by the left will actually have most Americans thinking they are...well...lunatic..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the basic right wing talking points that are consistently being broadcast by FAUX Nooze.
> 
> FAUZ Nooze consistently repeats lies.
> FAUX Nooze doesn't require right wing guests to defend their positions, as they will only lob softball questions.
> FAUX Nooze constantly slanders the Dems and the left.
> FAUX Nooze has already demonized the Dems and the left, especially Obama.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

nice try, ABS.

Now, how about addressing the actual context of Offshore's post......'cause it's absolutely true.


----------



## saveliberty

Its Wednesday, deflection is suppose to work on Wednesdays.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal rules-- that if you say something over and over their following will start to believe what they are incessently hearing.
> Liberals don't debate policies because they can't defend failed policies..... but they will malign and slander with replicated rhetoric and lies.
> They  will demonize tea party Americans because liberals champion power over a constituency largely dependant on tax dollars.
> The sad part is ...Maxine waters and largely most liberals, are trying to convince half of America -that  conservatives hate certain classes of people, genders and are racists and constantly falsely accuse half of Americans with the slanderous talk.
> Can you see a day  when these injurious and childish indictments by the left will actually have most Americans thinking they are...well...lunatic..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the basic right wing talking points that are consistently being broadcast by FAUX Nooze.
> 
> FAUZ Nooze consistently repeats lies.
> FAUX Nooze doesn't require right wing guests to defend their positions, as they will only lob softball questions.
> FAUX Nooze constantly slanders the Dems and the left.
> FAUX Nooze has already demonized the Dems and the left, especially Obama.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice try, ABS.
> 
> Now, how about addressing the actual context of Offshore's post......'cause it's absolutely true.
Click to expand...


Actually, I was addressing the fact that the right started doing it first and has used FAUX Nooze as a vehicle.


----------



## saveliberty

Fox News has been in business longer than NBC, ABC and CBS?  Color me shocked.


----------



## freedombecki

Offshore said:


> Liberal rules-- that if you say something over and over their following will start to believe what they are incessently hearing.
> Liberals don't debate policies because they can't defend failed policies..... but they will malign and slander with replicated rhetoric and lies.
> They  will demonize tea party Americans because liberals champion power over a constituency largely dependant on tax dollars.
> The sad part is ...Maxine waters and largely most liberals, are trying to convince half of America -that  conservatives hate certain classes of people, genders and are racists and constantly falsely accuse half of Americans with the slanderous talk.
> Can you see a day  when these injurious and childish indictments by the left will actually have most Americans thinking they are...well...lunatic..?


Childish? Don't kid yourself. They do it for the big bucks from a George Soros Foundation that conceals and is aka his Undo-the-American-Constitution-With-Its-Own-Greedy-Elected-Officials-Band-of-Illumi-nazis Political Pac.


----------



## thereisnospoon

ABikerSailor said:


> Offshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal rules-- that if you say something over and over their following will start to believe what they are incessently hearing.
> Liberals don't debate policies because they can't defend failed policies..... but they will malign and slander with replicated rhetoric and lies.
> They  will demonize tea party Americans because liberals champion power over a constituency largely dependant on tax dollars.
> The sad part is ...Maxine waters and largely most liberals, are trying to convince half of America -that  conservatives hate certain classes of people, genders and are racists and constantly falsely accuse half of Americans with the slanderous talk.
> Can you see a day  when these injurious and childish indictments by the left will actually have most Americans thinking they are...well...lunatic..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the basic right wing talking points that are consistently being broadcast by FAUX Nooze.
> 
> FAUZ Nooze consistently repeats lies.
> FAUX Nooze doesn't require right wing guests to defend their positions, as they will only lob softball questions.
> FAUX Nooze constantly slanders the Dems and the left.
> FAUX Nooze has already demonized the Dems and the left, especially Obama.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

Of course you'll be more than happy to provide examples of these transgressions.
Umm criticism is not slander nor is it demonization...
Your tactic here is old hat. The Left has been trying to marginalize Fox News for the simple reason of that news organization refuses to kowtow to the preselected editorialized and sanitized version of the news the MSM attempts to ram down our throats.


----------



## Lakhota

*Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palins Crosshairs*

Giffords' father tells the New York Post that members of the Tea Party "always threatened" his daughter.

Giffords' Tea Party opponent in the 2010 election, Jesse Kelly, went even further with the violent rhetoric. Kelly's campaign held an event called "Get on Target for Victory in November." Description: "Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly."






MORE: Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palin's 'Crosshairs'


----------



## Tank

Fuck Monkey Waters, that old leather faced Orangutan


----------



## Salt Jones

Tank said:


> Fuck Monkey Waters, that old leather faced Orangutan



I bet you would.


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> *Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palins Crosshairs*
> 
> Giffords' father tells the New York Post that members of the Tea Party "always threatened" his daughter.
> 
> Giffords' Tea Party opponent in the 2010 election, Jesse Kelly, went even further with the violent rhetoric. Kelly's campaign held an event called "Get on Target for Victory in November." Description: "Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE: Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palin's 'Crosshairs'



Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.


----------



## Salt Jones

Stephanie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palins Crosshairs*
> 
> Giffords' father tells the New York Post that members of the Tea Party "always threatened" his daughter.
> 
> Giffords' Tea Party opponent in the 2010 election, Jesse Kelly, went even further with the violent rhetoric. Kelly's campaign held an event called "Get on Target for Victory in November." Description: "Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE: Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palin's 'Crosshairs'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.
Click to expand...


Mark Kelly and Gabbie Giffords don't think so.


----------



## Tank

Salt Jones said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Monkey Waters, that old leather faced Orangutan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would.
Click to expand...

Would you?


----------



## Stephanie

Salt Jones said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palin&#8217;s &#8216;Crosshairs&#8217;*
> 
> Giffords' father tells the New York Post that members of the Tea Party "always threatened" his daughter.
> 
> Giffords' Tea Party opponent in the 2010 election, Jesse Kelly, went even further with the violent rhetoric. Kelly's campaign held an event called "Get on Target for Victory in November." Description: "Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE: Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palin's 'Crosshairs'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mark Kelly and Gabbie Giffords don't think so.
Click to expand...


yeah right, that MADE someone go out and shoot at people.


----------



## bodecea

Tank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Monkey Waters, that old leather faced Orangutan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you?
Click to expand...


Not wise to put your family pics up....just sayin'


----------



## Lakhota

> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.



Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> *Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palins Crosshairs*
> 
> Giffords' father tells the New York Post that members of the Tea Party "always threatened" his daughter.
> 
> Giffords' Tea Party opponent in the 2010 election, Jesse Kelly, went even further with the violent rhetoric. Kelly's campaign held an event called "Get on Target for Victory in November." Description: "Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE: Shot Congresswoman Was In Sarah Palin's 'Crosshairs'


And that had absolutely NOTHING to do with the loony lefty shooting her.

Next.


----------



## tinydancer

Lakhota said:


> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.
Click to expand...


How do you feel about violent rhetoric like *"if they bring a knife to a fight, we bring a gun"* or  *"I want you to get in their faces"*?

I've heard those phrases from some punk politician before.


----------



## shintao

Salt Jones said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Monkey Waters, that old leather faced Orangutan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would.
Click to expand...


He would give her an oral to warm her up.........


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.
Click to expand...

And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the dem's put crosshairs on republicans loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?

Or are you just being a typical, weak lil' liberal hypocrite?

Be honest now.


----------



## shintao

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you feel about violent innuendos like *"if they bring a knife to a fight, we bring a gun"* or  *"I want you to get in their faces"*?
> 
> I've heard those phrases from some punk politician before.
Click to expand...


Well TD, I agree with you, and I think Waters was distasteful in her remarks. But that is where this nation is today, not the America we knew.


----------



## bodecea

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you feel about violent innuendos like *"if they bring a knife to a fight, we bring a gun"* or  *"I want you to get in their faces"*?
> 
> I've heard those phrases from some punk politician before.
Click to expand...


Why would someone want to bring a knife to a fight in the first place?


----------



## freedombecki

[FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Who, again, is Maxine Waters? This story has something to say:

[/FONT]





> [FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Maxine Waters apologizes to Fidel Castro[/FONT]
> 
> [SIZE=-1]Posted: August 24, 2011
> 
> [/SIZE] [FONT=Palatino, Times New Roman, Georgia, Times, serif]By Humberto Fontova [/FONT]
> 
> According to Maxine Waters, the tea party "can go straight to hell."  But "VIVA FIDEL!" she chanted during the rapturous reception that  greeted the Stalinist dictator's visit to Harlem's Riverside Church on  Sept. 9, 2000. The overflow crowd packed the church to suffocation and  spilled from the doors onto the streets and sidewalks.
> 
> "I came to Harlem because I knew it was here that I would find my  best friends!" beamed the jailer of the longest suffering black  political prisoners in modern history, inside the Harlem church that  might still be radioactive except for Khrushchev foiling his fondest  wish in October 1962. "If the nuclear missiles had remained," boasted  Che Guevara to the London Daily Worker in November 1962, "we would have  fired them against the heart of the U.S. including New York City. The  victory of socialism is worth millions of atomic victims."
> 
> By the time of Castro's Riverside Church gig, Rep. Maxine Water's  fleeting lapse in her Castrophilia had been contritely clarified and  forgiven. Two years earlier, you see, she had voted in favor of a  congressional resolution calling on Castro to kindly refrain from  harboring fugitives from U.S. law, including convicted Cop-killer Joane Chesimard.
> 
> source


Over a million Cubans fled Cuba to America to get away from the dictator, Fidel Castro, and we took them in. source


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother..nice try but still as stupid as before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the dem's put crosshairs on republicans loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Or are you just being a typical, weak lil' liberal hypocrite?
> 
> Be honest now.
Click to expand...


Did the dem's put crosshairs on republicans?   They did?   When?   I want to see.


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the dem's put crosshairs on republicans loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Or are you just being a typical, weak lil' liberal hypocrite?
> 
> Be honest now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the dem's put crosshairs on republicans?   They did?   When?   I want to see.
Click to expand...


Damn and msnbc no less.

The Last Word - Crosshair maps: 2010 vs. 2004


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, facts can be stressful...  Apparently you don't see anything wrong with such violent innuendos.
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the dem's put crosshairs on republicans loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Or are you just being a typical, weak lil' liberal hypocrite?
> 
> Be honest now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the dem's put crosshairs on republicans?   They did?   When?   I want to see.
Click to expand...

Yeah, they did......Loooooooooong before Palin did.

See Full Auto's post above......He beat me to it.

Now, let your liberal excuses begin.


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the dem's put crosshairs on republicans loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Or are you just being a typical, weak lil' liberal hypocrite?
> 
> Be honest now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the dem's put crosshairs on republicans?   They did?   When?   I want to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn and msnbc no less.
> 
> The Last Word - Crosshair maps: 2010 vs. 2004
Click to expand...


States are Republicans?

Florida is a Republican?
Virginia is a Republican?
New Mexico is a Republican?

and so on?


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the dem's put crosshairs on republicans?   They did?   When?   I want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn and msnbc no less.
> 
> The Last Word - Crosshair maps: 2010 vs. 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are Republicans?
Click to expand...


The first to go with targets.

But what is the point of bringing this up? It probably goes back further then this.


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn and msnbc no less.
> 
> The Last Word - Crosshair maps: 2010 vs. 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States are Republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first to go with targets.
> 
> But what is the point of bringing this up? It probably goes back further then this.
Click to expand...


This is what Wicked Jester said:



> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the* dem's put crosshairs on republicans* loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?



I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.

I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.

Maybe a better example can be found?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the dem's put crosshairs on republicans?   They did?   When?   I want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn and msnbc no less.
> 
> The Last Word - Crosshair maps: 2010 vs. 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States are Republicans?
> 
> Florida is a Republican?
> Virginia is a Republican?
> New Mexico is a Republican?
> 
> and so on?
Click to expand...

That's it........You liberal's are so fucking stupid, it's comical.

Seriously, you are one of the dumbest fuckin' liberals idiots on this board.


Did I not call this Full Auto?......Did I not tell ya' exactly what the response would be from these stupid fuckin' idiots?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> States are Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first to go with targets.
> 
> But what is the point of bringing this up? It probably goes back further then this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the* dem's put crosshairs on republicans* loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.
> 
> I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.
> 
> Maybe a better example can be found?
Click to expand...

You are so fuckin' stupid, Bodecea...........Seriously, you fuckin' rat lib bastards will never own up to anything.

Man, did I fuckin' call this one.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn and msnbc no less.
> 
> The Last Word - Crosshair maps: 2010 vs. 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States are Republicans?
> 
> Florida is a Republican?
> Virginia is a Republican?
> New Mexico is a Republican?
> 
> and so on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it........You liberal's are so fucking stupid, it's comical.
> 
> Seriously, you are one of the dumbest fuckin' liberals idiots on this board.
> 
> 
> Did I not call this Full Auto?......Did I not tell ya' exactly what the response would be from these stupid fuckin' idiots?
Click to expand...


Wait...are you trying to say that "targeting" a state is the same as "targeting" a person?

That they are both equally threatening in tone?


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first to go with targets.
> 
> But what is the point of bringing this up? It probably goes back further then this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the* dem's put crosshairs on republicans* loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.
> 
> I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.
> 
> Maybe a better example can be found?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so fuckin' stupid, Bodecea...........Seriously, you fuckin' rat lib bastards will never own up to anything.
> 
> Man, did I fuckin' call this one.
Click to expand...


Your own words...."dem's put crosshairs on republicans"....so far you've not shown crosshairs on republicans.   It's quite simple.


----------



## del

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.
> 
> I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.
> 
> Maybe a better example can be found?
> 
> 
> 
> You are so fuckin' stupid, Bodecea...........Seriously, you fuckin' rat lib bastards will never own up to anything.
> 
> Man, did I fuckin' call this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own words...."dem's put crosshairs on republicans"....so far you've not shown crosshairs on republicans.   It's quite simple.
Click to expand...




you're quite simple.


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> States are Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first to go with targets.
> 
> But what is the point of bringing this up? It probably goes back further then this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the* dem's put crosshairs on republicans* loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.
> 
> I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.
> 
> Maybe a better example can be found?
Click to expand...


same thing. crosshairs indicate the target. The same as placing a target.


----------



## bodecea

del said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so fuckin' stupid, Bodecea...........Seriously, you fuckin' rat lib bastards will never own up to anything.
> 
> Man, did I fuckin' call this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your own words...."dem's put crosshairs on republicans"....so far you've not shown crosshairs on republicans.   It's quite simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're quite simple.
Click to expand...


Perhaps....but they have yet to show me crosshairs on republicans.   

One doesn't need to be complex to see that a target is not a crosshair and a state is DEFINITELY not a person.


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first to go with targets.
> 
> But what is the point of bringing this up? It probably goes back further then this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm sure your lil' liberal ass was howling at the moon when the* dem's put crosshairs on republicans* loooooooooooong before Palin put them on crappy liberal politicians, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.
> 
> I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.
> 
> Maybe a better example can be found?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same thing. crosshairs indicate the target. The same as placing a target.
Click to expand...


I will grant you that a target can mean close to the same thing as a crosshair (even tho that is NOT what Wicked Jester stated)....but you will never be able to convince anyone that a STATE is the same as a Republican.


----------



## Lakhota

I've never seen any crosshairs on Republicans.


----------



## bodecea

Lakhota said:


> I've never seen any crosshairs on Republicans.



Wicked Jester says there were ...but he's yet to show us that it happened.  And now he's getting pissy about it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.
> 
> I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.
> 
> Maybe a better example can be found?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing. crosshairs indicate the target. The same as placing a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will grant you that a target can mean close to the same thing as a crosshair (even tho that is NOT what Wicked Jester stated)....but you will never be able to convince anyone that a STATE is the same as a Republican.
Click to expand...

Just admit you stepped on your dick, son.

Palin did nothing different than what the dems did........Palin's map had nothing to do with that crazy lefty putting a bullet in Giffords brain.

Targets were put on states populated by republican people in the majority. The dem's, for all intensive purposes, were targeting enitire swaths of republicans.....If we use the loony liberal line, the dem's wanted to kill all those republicans in those states, since they targeted 'em, correct?

Seriously, you need to think before you speak, dumbass.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> I've never seen any crosshairs on Republicans.


You've seen targets on republicans........Same damn thing........No difference whatsoever, except in the loony liberal mind.

Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing crosshairs...I'm seeing targets.
> 
> I'm not seeing Republicans...I'm seeing states.
> 
> Maybe a better example can be found?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing. crosshairs indicate the target. The same as placing a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will grant you that a target can mean close to the same thing as a crosshair (even tho that is NOT what Wicked Jester stated)....but you will never be able to convince anyone that a STATE is the same as a Republican.
Click to expand...


It is the same thing. You place a target where you are aiming. You are leaving out the most important element. The actual races involved. The only thing in discussion really is at what point was it in planning.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen any crosshairs on Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> *You've seen targets on republicans*........Same damn thing........No difference whatsoever, except in the loony liberal mind.
> 
> Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!
Click to expand...


No I have not....not yet.   But feel free to show me some.   

Again...YOUR words, that no one FORCED you to say..."crosshairs on republicans"....now you CHANGE it to "targets on republicans".

Fine,   I see the targets....but STATES are not republicans.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen any crosshairs on Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> *You've seen targets on republicans*........Same damn thing........No difference whatsoever, except in the loony liberal mind.
> 
> Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I have not....not yet.   But feel free to show me some.
> 
> Again...YOUR words, that no one FORCED you to say..."crosshairs on republicans"....now you CHANGE it to "targets on republicans".
> 
> Fine,   I see the targets....but STATES are not republicans.
Click to expand...

LMAO!

You want to nit pick, go ahead.

Dems targeted entire swaths of republicans.....In your loony liberal mind, that too must equate to wanting them to kill them......'cause Palin sure wanted kill Giffords, correct?


----------



## Lakhota

> Palin's map had nothing to do with that crazy lefty putting a bullet in Giffords brain.



Please provide some credible evidence/sources showing Jared Loughner was/is a LEFTY.

http://newsone.com/newsone-original...as-all-the-ingredients-of-a-tea-party-member/

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/mayhe...ared-loughners-math-teacher/story?id=12579962


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> same thing. crosshairs indicate the target. The same as placing a target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will grant you that a target can mean close to the same thing as a crosshair (even tho that is NOT what Wicked Jester stated)....but you will never be able to convince anyone that a STATE is the same as a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the same thing. You place a target where you are aiming. You are leaving out the most important element. The actual races involved. The only thing in discussion really is at what point was it in planning.
Click to expand...


A state is not a person, a person is not a state.

How hard is it to see that, folks.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Palin's map had nothing to do with that crazy lefty putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some credible evidence/sources showing Jared Loughner was/is a LEFTY.
> 
> http://newsone.com/newsone-original...as-all-the-ingredients-of-a-tea-party-member/
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/mayhe...ared-loughners-math-teacher/story?id=12579962
Click to expand...

Yeah, we need to counter your BS links........He was a Tea Partier?.....You're fuckin' stupid.

Here, this is just one close friend who states he was a lefty........Several others have also.

http://volokh.com/2011/01/08/what-were-jared-loughner’s-politics/

Doesn't really matter, he's a crazy fuck.......But he is a crazy lefty fuck......And Palin's map had nothing to do with him putting a bullet in Giffords brain.

And ignorant fucks like you need to stop implying as such......It makes you look incredibly fuckin' ignorant.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map had nothing to do with that crazy lefty putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some credible evidence/sources showing Jared Loughner was/is a LEFTY.
> 
> http://newsone.com/newsone-original...as-all-the-ingredients-of-a-tea-party-member/
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/mayhe...ared-loughners-math-teacher/story?id=12579962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we need to counter your BS links........He was a Tea Partier?.....You're fuckin' stupid.
> 
> Here, this is just one close friend who states he was a lefty........Several others have also.
> 
> http"//volokh.com/2011/01/08/what-were-jared-loughner%E2%80%99s-politics
> 
> Doesn't really matter, he's a crazy fuck.......But he is a crazy lefty fuck......And Palin's map had nothing to do with him putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> And ignorant fucks like you need to stop implying as such......It makes you look incredibly fuckin' ignorant.
Click to expand...


Targetting a STATE is not the same as targetting a PERSON.   You DO know that, right?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The Tea Party can go to hell, they made the most vicious attacks on the left and cry like whining babies when somebody gets back at them, crying about a lack civility. LOL at the irony, they portray stupidity, insensitivity, and incivility at all their protests with their signs and guns and cry about a lack of civility when someone tells them to go to hell.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some credible evidence/sources showing Jared Loughner was/is a LEFTY.
> 
> http://newsone.com/newsone-original...as-all-the-ingredients-of-a-tea-party-member/
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/mayhe...ared-loughners-math-teacher/story?id=12579962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need to counter your BS links........He was a Tea Partier?.....You're fuckin' stupid.
> 
> Here, this is just one close friend who states he was a lefty........Several others have also.
> 
> http"//volokh.com/2011/01/08/what-were-jared-loughner%E2%80%99s-politics
> 
> Doesn't really matter, he's a crazy fuck.......But he is a crazy lefty fuck......And Palin's map had nothing to do with him putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> And ignorant fucks like you need to stop implying as such......It makes you look incredibly fuckin' ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Targetting a STATE is not the same as targetting a PERSON.   You DO know that, right?
Click to expand...

Targeting a state full of republicans, is no different than targeting an idividual democrat.......You DO know that, correct?

LMAO!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map had nothing to do with that crazy lefty putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some credible evidence/sources showing Jared Loughner was/is a LEFTY.
> 
> AZ Shooter Jared Loughner Has All The Ingredients Of A Tea Party Member | News One
> 
> Sheriff: 'Entire Neighborhood' Knew Jared Loughner Was Troubled - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we need to counter your BS links........He was a Tea Partier?.....You're fuckin' stupid.
> 
> Here, this is just one close friend who states he was a lefty........Several others have also.
> 
> The Volokh Conspiracy » What were Jared Loughner
> 
> Doesn't really matter, he's a crazy fuck.......But he is a crazy lefty fuck......And Palin's map had nothing to do with him putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> And ignorant fucks like you need to stop implying as such......It makes you look incredibly fuckin' ignorant.
Click to expand...


Typical........link is to a right wing blog site.


----------



## oreo

Lakhota said:


> Palin's map had nothing to do with that crazy lefty putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide some credible evidence/sources showing Jared Loughner was/is a LEFTY.
> 
> AZ Shooter Jared Loughner Has All The Ingredients Of A Tea Party Member | News One
> 
> Sheriff: 'Entire Neighborhood' Knew Jared Loughner Was Troubled - ABC News
Click to expand...




> Even as Twitter users speculated on his political views &#8212; with one self-identified *former classmate describing him as &#8220;left-wing&#8221;* &#8212; Loughner&#8217;s favorite books, posted on the site, painted the more jumbled portrait of a troubled young man with violently anti-establishment views.



The guy was simply a violent sick individual--*who btw did not vote in 2010.*   Right leaning, if you remember would have crawled if they had too, to get to the polls in November 2010.  Their numbers are evident in the outcome of the 2010 election--a defeat to democrats that hasn't been seen in 70 YEARS.  Of course this trajic incident was blamed on the Tea Party in this country--as the Obama media networks--were hoping that this guy came from there--and Sarah Palin's use of "targeting districts or districts in the cross-hairs" was in the lime-light.  Obama had to give another perfectly pronounced speech about it and all of -this while Maxine Waters is telling 100's of thousands of average--law abiding--taxpaying citizens to "go to hell"-and the VP of the United States refers to them as terrorists-LOL.  Yeah that's the left for you.  *Do as I SAY--not as I DO.*

Jared Lee Loughner is an Army reject, political 'terrorist' - Glenn Thrush and Alexander Burns - POLITICO.com


----------



## The Infidel

Its almost funny, the lengths you liberals will go to blame us for all the bad things in America.... Palin targeted Giffords district - and you libfucks know it!

Teaparty activists have hurt nobody... I can get you several news articles where you libfucks commited ACTUAL violent acts... HELL, one poor guy lost his fucking finger!

Just for the record.... you liberal trolls are what is stopping any kind of civility in the political arena b/c you have absolutely no problem lying your teeth out.










*
Hypocrites*


----------



## Lakhota

Duh, I don't see no crosshairs on Republicans...


----------



## The Infidel

Lakhota said:


> Duh, I don't see no crosshairs on Republicans...



Nope... just targets


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Duh, I don't see no crosshairs on Republicans...


Duh?

How old are you, Laktater?........Seriously.

"I don't see NO crosshairs on Republicans"

What school did you go to, that would pump out someone who obviously does not know proper english?

Obviously, it's a public school......Or, on some Indian reservation where the teachers are all drunk as skunks.


----------



## Lakhota

Where dose crosshairs on Republicans, Mr. Ranger, Sir...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Lakhota said:


> Where dose crosshairs on Republicans, Mr. Ranger, Sir...


Where's your bow and arrow, injun?


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## OohPooPahDoo

get_involved said:


> Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.



She ought know that criticizing the tea party is fucking racist and sexist, that dumb whore.


----------



## Lakhota

Maxine is hot, baby...


----------



## Flaylo

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, I don't see no crosshairs on Republicans...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh?
> 
> How old are you, Laktater?........Seriously.
> 
> "I don't see NO crosshairs on Republicans"
> 
> What school did you go to, that would pump out someone who obviously does not know proper english?
> 
> Obviously, it's a public school......Or, on some Indian reservation where the teachers are all drunk as skunks.
Click to expand...


Whenenver you're ready to take that rank off and dance a round in the motorpool I'll be waiting for you leg, I'm sick and tired of your trash talking, you legs make me mad.


----------



## Flaylo

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where dose crosshairs on Republicans, Mr. Ranger, Sir...
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your bow and arrow, injun?
Click to expand...


Racist POS.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, I don't see no crosshairs on Republicans...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh?
> 
> How old are you, Laktater?........Seriously.
> 
> "I don't see NO crosshairs on Republicans"
> 
> What school did you go to, that would pump out someone who obviously does not know proper english?
> 
> Obviously, it's a public school......Or, on some Indian reservation where the teachers are all drunk as skunks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whenenver you're ready to take that rank off and dance a round in the motorpool I'll be waiting for you leg, I'm sick and tired of your trash talking, you legs make me mad.
Click to expand...

Yeah, ok, J-low........You're real tough, buddy!


----------



## Flaylo

Wicked Jester said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh?
> 
> How old are you, Laktater?........Seriously.
> 
> "I don't see NO crosshairs on Republicans"
> 
> What school did you go to, that would pump out someone who obviously does not know proper english?
> 
> Obviously, it's a public school......Or, on some Indian reservation where the teachers are all drunk as skunks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenenver you're ready to take that rank off and dance a round in the motorpool I'll be waiting for you leg, I'm sick and tired of your trash talking, you legs make me mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ok, J-low........You're real tough, buddy!
Click to expand...


the last soldier to dance with me in the motorpool, a young punk who thought he was god after graduating from RIP, can tell you what to expect, you will LOSE!


----------



## Lakhota

Didn't Jester used to be something like "Lip-smacking shit 4 you"...?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenenver you're ready to take that rank off and dance a round in the motorpool I'll be waiting for you leg, I'm sick and tired of your trash talking, you legs make me mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, J-low........You're real tough, buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the last soldier to dance with me in the motorpool, a young punk who thought he was god after graduating from RIP, can tell you what to expect, you will LOSE!
Click to expand...

Yeah, ok J-low.......We believe ya'........Really, we do!


----------



## Lakhota

I just love it when people talk tough on the Internet...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lakhota said:


> I just love it when people talk tough on the Internet...



Wicked Colon Jouster (Wicked Jester) thinks that they're tougher than they actually are.

Must be all the phosphor dot toughness has rotted their brain.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love it when people talk tough on the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Colon Jouster (Wicked Jester) thinks that they're tougher than they actually are.
> 
> Must be all the phosphor dot toughness has rotted their brain.
Click to expand...

I can hold my own....No problem.

Walk in the park.

Besides, i'm not the one running off at the mouth inviting people to motorpools.


----------



## Flaylo

Lakhota said:


> I just love it when people talk tough on the Internet...



UncleJester likes to chest pound and think he's invincible just because he was in a Ranger Bat, but he's cowarding up now.


----------



## Lakhota

I hear he's also rich from his California restaurant investment...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Flaylo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love it when people talk tough on the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleJester likes to chest pound and think he's invincible just because he was in a Ranger Bat, but he's cowarding up now.
Click to expand...

Cowarding up how, J-low?

You're a fuckin' cartoon, lil' man

Maybe you can join your fellow black racist buddy, Salt Jones. He's going to come to my neighborhood and kill all the white people, including me.

Yeah, you're real badasses alright!


----------



## Flaylo

Wicked Jester said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love it when people talk tough on the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleJester likes to chest pound and think he's invincible just because he was in a Ranger Bat, but he's cowarding up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cowarding up how, J-low?
> 
> You're a fuckin' cartoon, lil' man
> 
> Maybe you can join your fellow black racist buddy, Salt Jones. He's going to come to my neighborhood and kill all the white people, including me.
> 
> Yeah, you're real badasses alright!
Click to expand...


Your fight with Salt is your fight, don't use him to hide from me you coward, being in a Ranger Bat doesn't make you tough, you're a pretender and I'll prove it.


----------



## Lakhota

OMG, I'm gettin' skeert...


----------



## Wicked Jester

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UncleJester likes to chest pound and think he's invincible just because he was in a Ranger Bat, but he's cowarding up now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowarding up how, J-low?
> 
> You're a fuckin' cartoon, lil' man
> 
> Maybe you can join your fellow black racist buddy, Salt Jones. He's going to come to my neighborhood and kill all the white people, including me.
> 
> Yeah, you're real badasses alright!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fight with Salt is your fight, don't use him to hide from me you coward, being in a Ranger Bat doesn't make you tough, you're a pretender and I'll prove it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you do that J-low........You're a badass, we know........Gonna come through my computer screen and whoop ma' ass!

I'm shakin' in my flip flops, while takin' another swig o' Newcastle Ale here, buddy!


----------



## Unkotare

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UncleJester likes to chest pound and think he's invincible just because he was in a Ranger Bat, but he's cowarding up now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowarding up how, J-low?
> 
> You're a fuckin' cartoon, lil' man
> 
> Maybe you can join your fellow black racist buddy, Salt Jones. He's going to come to my neighborhood and kill all the white people, including me.
> 
> Yeah, you're real badasses alright!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fight with Salt is your fight, don't use him to hide from me you coward, being in a Ranger Bat doesn't make you tough, you're a pretender and I'll prove it.
Click to expand...




Wow. So, are you a full time loser, or is this just your hobby?


----------



## BoycottTheday

With all due respect you are wasting your time arguing with  libs.

They have no soul, will post anything without compunction just to get a rise,

 and arnt worth spending one moment of your life responding to them.

One day they hate war, the next they love it, one day they hate racism, the next they love to use it.

They have no shame, its all about the destruction of aMerican exceptionalism at all cost.

They know they have to destroy this country to get what they want,

 and that is all they know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> UncleJester likes to chest pound and think he's invincible just because he was in a Ranger Bat, but he's cowarding up now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowarding up how, J-low?
> 
> You're a fuckin' cartoon, lil' man
> 
> Maybe you can join your fellow black racist buddy, Salt Jones. He's going to come to my neighborhood and kill all the white people, including me.
> 
> Yeah, you're real badasses alright!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fight with Salt is your fight, don't use him to hide from me you coward, being in a Ranger Bat doesn't make you tough, you're a pretender and I'll prove it.
Click to expand...

flago how about sticking with your other basttles, you're an idiot to run from a fight and claim others have done that.. Jester like many others will knock you down another nouch or two.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> I hear he's also rich from his California restaurant investment...



AND do you have a point? Jealous?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowarding up how, J-low?
> 
> You're a fuckin' cartoon, lil' man
> 
> Maybe you can join your fellow black racist buddy, Salt Jones. He's going to come to my neighborhood and kill all the white people, including me.
> 
> Yeah, you're real badasses alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fight with Salt is your fight, don't use him to hide from me you coward, being in a Ranger Bat doesn't make you tough, you're a pretender and I'll prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. So, are you a full time loser, or is this just your hobby?
Click to expand...

no he's one of thoise key board warriors who clams to be an army sargent


----------



## skookerasbil

I applaud Maxine Waters.............

There cant be enough of these bomb throwers to me.........and the plain fact is, most of them are bomb throwing from hyper-left congressional districts but the shit gets aired country-wide!!!


For the next 16 months, roll out the Howard Dean's of the world...........daily if possible!!!


Go........go..........go..................


----------



## naturegirl

skookerasbil said:


> I applaud Maxine Waters.............
> 
> There cant be enough of these bomb throwers to me.........and the plain fact is, most of them are bomb throwing from hyper-left congressional districts but the shit gets aired country-wide!!!
> 
> 
> For the next 16 months, roll out the Howard Dean's of the world...........daily if possible!!!
> 
> 
> Go........go..........go..................



Yes!!  Go Waters!!


----------



## skookerasbil

naturegirl said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud Maxine Waters.............
> 
> There cant be enough of these bomb throwers to me.........and the plain fact is, most of them are bomb throwing from hyper-left congressional districts but the shit gets aired country-wide!!!
> 
> 
> For the next 16 months, roll out the Howard Dean's of the world...........daily if possible!!!
> 
> 
> Go........go..........go..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!  Go Waters!!
Click to expand...



Indeed...............

The k00ks historically have the political IQ's of a small soap dish. America rejects far left government for time and eternity...........and always will. Independents didnt sign up for this bomb throwing shit in 2008..........got hoodwinked, but thankfully have finally woken up. Every time far left assholes like Dean, Waters, Reid, Pelosi et. al. start bomb throwing, more independents take a walk. And when the president gets on board, it gets even better........in fact, I'll admit I get giddy in sort of a manner!!! This is where the k00k lefty media works for me instead of against me!!!


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The Tea Party can go to hell, they made the most vicious attacks on the left and cry like whining babies when somebody gets back at them, crying about a lack civility. LOL at the irony, they portray stupidity, insensitivity, and incivility at all their protests with their signs and guns and cry about a lack of civility when someone tells them to go to hell.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenenver you're ready to take that rank off and dance a round in the motorpool I'll be waiting for you leg, I'm sick and tired of your trash talking, you legs make me mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, J-low........You're real tough, buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the last soldier to dance with me in the motorpool, a young punk who thought he was god after graduating from RIP, can tell you what to expect, you will LOSE!
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party can go to hell, they made the most vicious attacks on the left and cry like whining babies when somebody gets back at them, crying about a lack civility. LOL at the irony, they portray stupidity, insensitivity, and incivility at all their protests with their signs and guns and cry about a lack of civility when someone tells them to go to hell.
Click to expand...


How is that comment about the Tea Party an example of Racism?


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love it when people talk tough on the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UncleJester likes to chest pound and think he's invincible just because he was in a Ranger Bat, but he's cowarding up now.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need to counter your BS links........He was a Tea Partier?.....You're fuckin' stupid.
> 
> Here, this is just one close friend who states he was a lefty........Several others have also.
> 
> http"//volokh.com/2011/01/08/what-were-jared-loughner%E2%80%99s-politics
> 
> Doesn't really matter, he's a crazy fuck.......But he is a crazy lefty fuck......And Palin's map had nothing to do with him putting a bullet in Giffords brain.
> 
> And ignorant fucks like you need to stop implying as such......It makes you look incredibly fuckin' ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targetting a STATE is not the same as targetting a PERSON.   You DO know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Targeting a state full of republicans*, is no different than targeting an idividual democrat.......You DO know that, correct?
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...


A state "full of republicans"?   What state is "full of republicans" in this country, you silly person?   Name one.   

Are they going to use a nuc?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party can go to hell, they made the most vicious attacks on the left and cry like whining babies when somebody gets back at them, crying about a lack civility. LOL at the irony, they portray stupidity, insensitivity, and incivility at all their protests with their signs and guns and cry about a lack of civility when someone tells them to go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that comment about the Tea Party an example of Racism?
Click to expand...

It's not just about racism.  It doesn't matter what the TEA Party says -- idiot leftists will claim all sorts of shit they never said.  

And other idiot leftists are stupid enough to believe it.

Have I mentioned that leftists are idiots?  True story.


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will grant you that a target can mean close to the same thing as a crosshair (even tho that is NOT what Wicked Jester stated)....but you will never be able to convince anyone that a STATE is the same as a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same thing. You place a target where you are aiming. You are leaving out the most important element. The actual races involved. The only thing in discussion really is at what point was it in planning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A state is not a person, a person is not a state.
> 
> How hard is it to see that, folks.
Click to expand...


Why do you have difficulty understanding a target is a target regardless of the stage of planning?  IT IS THE SAME FREAKING SYMBOL.

Damn at least argue the premise properly.


----------



## bodecea

The Infidel said:


> Its almost funny, the lengths you liberals will go to blame us for all the bad things in America.... Palin targeted Giffords district - and you libfucks know it!
> 
> Teaparty activists have hurt nobody... I can get you several news articles where you libfucks commited ACTUAL violent acts... HELL, one poor guy lost his fucking finger!
> 
> Just for the record.... you liberal trolls are what is stopping any kind of civility in the political arena b/c you have absolutely no problem lying your teeth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hypocrites*



Let us look at those two maps...shall we?  The first one says "House Democrats"...those are people...individual people.

The second map has arrows and targets on states.....states, not people...with no comments (now, if you were to provide a complete example with PEOPLE targetted by Democrats, you would have a point....but you and that silly person, Wicked Jester, have yet to do so even tho he said there were democrat maps "targetting Republicans".)


----------



## bodecea

The Infidel said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, I don't see no crosshairs on Republicans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... just targets
Click to expand...


Targets on states.    State does NOT equal republican.  

Florida is a state....not a Republican.

New Mexico is a state...not a Republican.

Virginia is a state...not a Republican.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, I don't see no crosshairs on Republicans...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh?
> 
> How old are you, Laktater?........Seriously.
> 
> "I don't see NO crosshairs on Republicans"
> 
> What school did you go to, that would pump out someone who obviously does not know proper english?
> 
> Obviously, it's a public school......Or, on some Indian reservation where the teachers are all drunk as skunks.
Click to expand...


Well, I guess you have to resort to his grammar now, eh?


----------



## bodecea

OohPooPahDoo said:


> get_involved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ought know that criticizing the tea party is fucking racist and sexist, that dumb whore.
Click to expand...


Why is criticizing the tea party racist?


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its almost funny, the lengths you liberals will go to blame us for all the bad things in America.... Palin targeted Giffords district - and you libfucks know it!
> 
> Teaparty activists have hurt nobody... I can get you several news articles where you libfucks commited ACTUAL violent acts... HELL, one poor guy lost his fucking finger!
> 
> Just for the record.... you liberal trolls are what is stopping any kind of civility in the political arena b/c you have absolutely no problem lying your teeth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hypocrites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us look at those two maps...shall we?  The first one says "House Democrats"...those are people...individual people.
> 
> The second map has arrows and targets on states.....states, not people...with no comments (now, if you were to provide a complete example with PEOPLE targetted by Democrats, you would have a point....but you and that silly person, Wicked Jester, have yet to do so even tho he said there were democrat maps "targetting Republicans".)
Click to expand...


So what?  Where are the campaign materials that accompany these things? Your lack of understanding of a target is laughable.  What is the purpose of a target?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that comment about the Tea Party an example of Racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not just about racism*.  It doesn't matter what the TEA Party says -- idiot leftists will claim all sorts of shit they never said.
> 
> And other idiot leftists are stupid enough to believe it.
> 
> Have I mentioned that leftists are idiots?  True story.
Click to expand...


OK, we agree on that....then why the sign about racism?


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its almost funny, the lengths you liberals will go to blame us for all the bad things in America.... Palin targeted Giffords district - and you libfucks know it!
> 
> Teaparty activists have hurt nobody... I can get you several news articles where you libfucks commited ACTUAL violent acts... HELL, one poor guy lost his fucking finger!
> 
> Just for the record.... you liberal trolls are what is stopping any kind of civility in the political arena b/c you have absolutely no problem lying your teeth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hypocrites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us look at those two maps...shall we?  The first one says "House Democrats"...those are people...individual people.
> 
> The second map has arrows and targets on states.....states, not people...with no comments (now, if you were to provide a complete example with PEOPLE targetted by Democrats, you would have a point....but you and that silly person, Wicked Jester, have yet to do so even tho he said there were democrat maps "targetting Republicans".)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  Where are the campaign materials that accompany these things? Your lack of understanding of a target is laughable.  What is the purpose of a target?
Click to expand...


So what?   Wicked's whole premise is that the Democrats target Republicans too.   None of you have shown that to be true.

I know what a target is.....do you know that targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person?


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same thing. You place a target where you are aiming. You are leaving out the most important element. The actual races involved. The only thing in discussion really is at what point was it in planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A state is not a person, a person is not a state.
> 
> How hard is it to see that, folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have difficulty understanding a target is a target regardless of the stage of planning?  IT IS THE SAME FREAKING SYMBOL.
> 
> Damn at least argue the premise properly.
Click to expand...


Targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person.  

I think I'm beginning to understand the problem with the Right wing mindset if you cannot grasp that concept.


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us look at those two maps...shall we?  The first one says "House Democrats"...those are people...individual people.
> 
> The second map has arrows and targets on states.....states, not people...with no comments (now, if you were to provide a complete example with PEOPLE targetted by Democrats, you would have a point....but you and that silly person, Wicked Jester, have yet to do so even tho he said there were democrat maps "targetting Republicans".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Where are the campaign materials that accompany these things? Your lack of understanding of a target is laughable.  What is the purpose of a target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?   Wicked's whole premise is that the Democrats target Republicans too.   None of you have shown that to be true.
> 
> I know what a target is.....do you know that targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person?
Click to expand...


Yes it is. For you to say otherwise the rest of the material needs to be introduced.


Target - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary.  


Your bitch is the target of the individual vs targeting everyone affiliated with a party.  Sounds like war to me. You didnt stop at an individual you had to use a blanket system.

Was it dem party position to assault everyone? Certainly looks that way.


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Where are the campaign materials that accompany these things? Your lack of understanding of a target is laughable.  What is the purpose of a target?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Wicked's whole premise is that the Democrats target Republicans too.   None of you have shown that to be true.
> 
> I know what a target is.....do you know that targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is. For you to say otherwise the rest of the material needs to be introduced.
> 
> 
> Target - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary.
> 
> 
> Your bitch is the target of the individual vs* targeting everyone affiliated with a party.*  Sounds like war to me. You didnt stop at an individual you had to use a blanket system.
Click to expand...


The examples don't even do that...they target STATES.   Do I have to type it 1,000 times?




> Was it dem party position to assault everyone? Certainly looks that way.






Well, there you go....that goal post is now officially in the next county.   

Targetting a state means assaulting everyone in that state (Republican or Democrat or not either)


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Wicked's whole premise is that the Democrats target Republicans too.   None of you have shown that to be true.
> 
> I know what a target is.....do you know that targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. For you to say otherwise the rest of the material needs to be introduced.
> 
> 
> Target - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary.
> 
> 
> Your bitch is the target of the individual vs* targeting everyone affiliated with a party.*  Sounds like war to me. You didnt stop at an individual you had to use a blanket system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The examples don't even do that...they target STATES.   Do I have to type it 1,000 times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it dem party position to assault everyone? Certainly looks that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there you go....that goal post is now officially in the next county.
> 
> Targetting a state means assaulting everyone in that state (Republican or Democrat or not either)
Click to expand...


You dont get to pick and choose what a target is.  It is obvious democrats intended to take on the entire populace of said region.

Prove otherwise if you can.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get_involved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is Waters a racist but she is just plain dumb. What a joke she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ought know that criticizing the tea party is fucking racist and sexist, that dumb whore.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is criticizing the tea party racist?
Click to expand...


Why is criticizing Obama racist?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She ought know that criticizing the tea party is fucking racist and sexist, that dumb whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is criticizing the tea party racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is criticizing Obama racist?
Click to expand...


Criticizing Obama for his policies is not racist.   However, and I hope you will admit,  there have been some racist criticisms too.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that comment about the Tea Party an example of Racism?
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not just about racism*.  It doesn't matter what the TEA Party says -- idiot leftists will claim all sorts of shit they never said.
> 
> And other idiot leftists are stupid enough to believe it.
> 
> Have I mentioned that leftists are idiots?  True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, we agree on that....then why the sign about racism?
Click to expand...

It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is criticizing the tea party racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is criticizing Obama racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criticizing Obama for his policies is not racist.
Click to expand...

Obviously, not everyone on the left agrees with you.


bodecea said:


> However, and I hope you will admit,  there have been some racist criticisms too.


I've never denied it.  Just as there was racist criticism of Condi Rice, Colin Powell, and Clarence Thomas from the left.


----------



## Full-Auto

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not just about racism*.  It doesn't matter what the TEA Party says -- idiot leftists will claim all sorts of shit they never said.
> 
> And other idiot leftists are stupid enough to believe it.
> 
> Have I mentioned that leftists are idiots?  True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we agree on that....then why the sign about racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.
Click to expand...


selective outrage.

Just as with the targeting. We are offended by the military implications, but ours were not military implications.

Also known as situational ethics.


----------



## daveman

Full-Auto said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we agree on that....then why the sign about racism?
> 
> 
> 
> It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> selective outrage.
> 
> Just as with the targeting. We are offended by the military implications, but ours were not military implications.
> 
> Also known as situational ethics.
Click to expand...

Bode loves to play that game.


----------



## Full-Auto

daveman said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selective outrage.
> 
> Just as with the targeting. We are offended by the military implications, but ours were not military implications.
> 
> Also known as situational ethics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bode loves to play that game.
Click to expand...


Im just the last guy someone should argue with about the purpose of targets.


----------



## Misty

The Russians sent all the c


----------



## Misty

The Russians sent all the conservatives to Siberia. Maybe that's what Maxine Waters meant.


----------



## daveman

Full-Auto said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> selective outrage.
> 
> Just as with the targeting. We are offended by the military implications, but ours were not military implications.
> 
> Also known as situational ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> Bode loves to play that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im just the last guy someone should argue with about the purpose of targets.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not just about racism*.  It doesn't matter what the TEA Party says -- idiot leftists will claim all sorts of shit they never said.
> 
> And other idiot leftists are stupid enough to believe it.
> 
> Have I mentioned that leftists are idiots?  True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we agree on that....then why the sign about racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.
Click to expand...


But it is not the Leftists on this thread saying that what Maxine Waters said is racist....so, I guess your point was a deflection.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is criticizing Obama racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing Obama for his policies is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, not everyone on the left agrees with you.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, and I hope you will admit,  there have been some racist criticisms too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never denied it.  Just as there was racist criticism of Condi Rice, Colin Powell, and Clarence Thomas from the left.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.

But not all criticisms of those people (including Obama) are racist....and we can say that SOME criticisms ARE racist.


----------



## bodecea

Full-Auto said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we agree on that....then why the sign about racism?
> 
> 
> 
> It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> selective outrage.
> 
> Just as with the targeting. We are offended by the military implications, but ours were not military implications.
> 
> Also known as situational ethics.
Click to expand...


Right...putting a crosshairs on a PERSON has no military or threatening implications....what were we thinking....


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selective outrage.
> 
> Just as with the targeting. We are offended by the military implications, but ours were not military implications.
> 
> Also known as situational ethics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bode loves to play that game.
Click to expand...


How so?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we agree on that....then why the sign about racism?
> 
> 
> 
> It made a point about idiot leftists making up lies about the TEA Party.  I thought it was easy enough to understand.  Guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is not the Leftists on this thread saying that what Maxine Waters said is racist....so, I guess your point was a deflection.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  Once again, as has been explained to you, the claim is that Waters is a racist.  No one has claimed her emotional statement about the TEA Party is racist.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing Obama for his policies is not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, not everyone on the left agrees with you.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, and I hope you will admit,  there have been some racist criticisms too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never denied it.  Just as there was racist criticism of Condi Rice, Colin Powell, and Clarence Thomas from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> But not all criticisms of those people (including Obama) are racist....and we can say that SOME criticisms ARE racist.
Click to expand...

I've never said otherwise.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> selective outrage.
> 
> Just as with the targeting. We are offended by the military implications, but ours were not military implications.
> 
> Also known as situational ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> Bode loves to play that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

Yeah, not really interested in dancing to your tune today.  You know what you do, and why you do it.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bode loves to play that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not really interested in dancing to your tune today.  *You know what you do, and why you do it*.
Click to expand...


Amazing....your explanation.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not really interested in dancing to your tune today.  *You know what you do, and why you do it*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing....your explanation.
Click to expand...

Amazing...your denial of the incredibly obvious.  

It's funny how you think you've got everyone fooled.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not really interested in dancing to your tune today.  *You know what you do, and why you do it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing....your explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing...your denial of the incredibly obvious.
> 
> It's funny how you think you've got everyone fooled.
Click to expand...


This is what you said when I asked for an explanation:



> You know what you do, and why you do it.



Now....I don't know about on your planet...but here on Earth, that is insufficient.   In fact, I would be safe in saying that it was a complete dodge on your part.


----------



## Zona

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone I knew made that statement to me I would be down at the Sheriff's office getting an order of protection.
Click to expand...


Go to hell.  

You:  Officer, a woman just told me to go to hell and I want an order of protection from her.  She is a terrorist.

Officer:  Get the fuck out of my building, you hacky/crazy fucking nut.  I am here for real crimes.

Oh and god  bless.


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone I knew made that statement to me I would be down at the Sheriff's office getting an order of protection.
Click to expand...


So...let me get this straight...if someone here told  you to go to hell, you'd run down to your local Sheriff and get an order of protection?

If someone here said a group you belong to could go to hell, you'd run down to your local Sheriff and get an order of protection?

And here we thought Righties were made of sterner stuff.


----------



## bodecea

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling someone to go to hell is a terrorist threat?  Are you fucking serious here.  How far down the rabbit hole are you guys going to go.  Damn.
> 
> Dont retreat, reload and crosshairs and someone shooting Mrs. Giffords in the head is closer to a terrorist threat than this.  Give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone I knew made that statement to me I would be down at the Sheriff's office getting an order of protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to hell.
> 
> You:  Officer, a woman just told me to go to hell and I want an order of protection from her.  She is a terrorist.
> 
> Officer:  Get the fuck out of my building, you hacky/crazy fucking nut.  I am here for real crimes.
> 
> Oh and god  bless.
Click to expand...



Oh, go to hell.


----------



## Zona

bodecea said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone I knew made that statement to me I would be down at the Sheriff's office getting an order of protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell.
> 
> You:  Officer, a woman just told me to go to hell and I want an order of protection from her.  She is a terrorist.
> 
> Officer:  Get the fuck out of my building, you hacky/crazy fucking nut.  I am here for real crimes.
> 
> Oh and god  bless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
Click to expand...

I will report you to the local police department because YOU TOLD ME OT GO TO HELL.  

Terrorist.

But I would be fine with you putting a crosshair on my pic and me getting shot in the face.  Thats fine.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us look at those two maps...shall we?  The first one says "House Democrats"...those are people...individual people.
> 
> The second map has arrows and targets on states.....states, not people...with no comments (now, if you were to provide a complete example with PEOPLE targetted by Democrats, you would have a point....but you and that silly person, Wicked Jester, have yet to do so even tho he said there were democrat maps "targetting Republicans".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Where are the campaign materials that accompany these things? Your lack of understanding of a target is laughable.  What is the purpose of a target?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?   Wicked's whole premise is that the Democrats target Republicans too.   None of you have shown that to be true.
> 
> I know what a target is.....do you know that targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person?
Click to expand...

Your stupidity is fuckin' comical......Your denials of the facts are bizarre.

So, the dem's target red states full of republcans, using targets as symoblos....Obviously targeting republicans and the politicians.

Palin puts crosshairs on dem districts, Using crosshairs as sybmols.....Obviously targeting those districts and the politicians.

Now, WHAT'S THE FUCKIN' DIFFERENCE?

And I suppose you're one of the ignorant lefty morons who think Palin's map had something to do with that crazy lefty fuck putting a bullet in Giffords brain, eh?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing....your explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing...your denial of the incredibly obvious.
> 
> It's funny how you think you've got everyone fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what you said when I asked for an explanation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what you do, and why you do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now....I don't know about on your planet...but here on Earth, that is insufficient.   In fact, I would be safe in saying that it was a complete dodge on your part.
Click to expand...

No, it's an acknowledgement that I would be wasting my time, because you regularly demand proof, then, when it's provided, screech "Nuh-UH!!" and ask for proof again.

You do that.  A _lot_.  

So why should I waste my time on you?  You never accept anything that doesn't agree with you anyway.


----------



## daveman

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  Where are the campaign materials that accompany these things? Your lack of understanding of a target is laughable.  What is the purpose of a target?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Wicked's whole premise is that the Democrats target Republicans too.   None of you have shown that to be true.
> 
> I know what a target is.....do you know that targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stupidity is fuckin' comical......Your denials of the facts are bizarre.
> 
> So, the dem's target red states full of republcans, using targets as symoblos....Obviously targeting republicans and the politicians.
> 
> Palin puts crosshairs on dem districts, Using crosshairs as sybmols.....Obviously targeting those districts and the politicians.
> 
> Now, WHAT'S THE FUCKIN' DIFFERENCE?
> 
> And I suppose you're one of the ignorant lefty morons who think Palin's map had something to do with that crazy lefty fuck putting a bullet in Giffords brain, eh?
Click to expand...

The difference is lefties with an irrational hatred for Palin really, really, really, _really_ want her to be responsible...so she is.  

That's what defines reality for them:  Their desires.

That's what happens when you're driven solely by emotion.


----------



## Lakhota

Oh goodie, another Tea Party lunatic...

Feds Reportedly Capture Former Marine and Oath Keeper After Manhunt | TPMMuckraker


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.



That is NOT what's happening. Leave it to you.


----------



## WillowTree

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT what's happening. Leave it to you.
Click to expand...


sure as fuck is what's happening. get over it


----------



## Sunshine

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT what's happening. Leave it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure as fuck is what's happening. get over it
Click to expand...


You are exactly right, that is what is happening.  However, I think that there are people who are so inadequate in their own ability to think that any time they meet with a contradiction of any kind, it is perceived to be something racist.  I'm not a member of the TEA party, and even though I am registered a Dem, I don't harbor any respect or gratitude to either side for a number of years now.  All it takes for someone to call me a racist is to learn I'm from KY or hear my southern accent.  Of course, I am not only a racist in their estimation, I am ALSO, a hillbilly and  a redneck, both terms which are still completely politically correct for people to use against us here in KY. And they are used with abandon.  We are the last people who can be safely maligned in that manner AND called racists to boot.  Go figure, some people are just pieces of work, and when they start that bullshit, IMNSHO, they have dropped their fig leaf.


----------



## Sunshine

Zona said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell.
> 
> You:  Officer, a woman just told me to go to hell and I want an order of protection from her.  She is a terrorist.
> 
> Officer:  Get the fuck out of my building, you hacky/crazy fucking nut.  I am here for real crimes.
> 
> Oh and god  bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will report you to the local police department because YOU TOLD ME OT GO TO HELL.
> 
> Terrorist.
> 
> But I would be fine with you putting a crosshair on my pic and me getting shot in the face.  Thats fine.
Click to expand...


You might want to wait until he tells you he will help you get there.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT what's happening. Leave it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure as fuck is what's happening. get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are exactly right, that is what is happening.  However, I think that there are people who are so inadequate in their own ability to think that any time they meet with a contradiction of any kind, it is perceived to be something racist.  I'm not a member of the TEA party, and even though I am registered a Dem, I don't harbor any respect or gratitude to either side for a number of years now.  All it takes for someone to call me a racist is to learn I'm from KY or hear my southern accent.  Of course, I am not only a racist in their estimation, I am ALSO, a hillbilly and  a redneck, both terms which are still completely politically correct for people to use against us here in KY. And they are used with abandon.  We are the last people who can be safely maligned in that manner AND called racists to boot.  Go figure, some people are just pieces of work, and when they start that bullshit, IMNSHO, they have dropped their fig leaf.
Click to expand...

Well, bless their hearts.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure as fuck is what's happening. get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly right, that is what is happening.  However, I think that there are people who are so inadequate in their own ability to think that any time they meet with a contradiction of any kind, it is perceived to be something racist.  I'm not a member of the TEA party, and even though I am registered a Dem, I don't harbor any respect or gratitude to either side for a number of years now.  All it takes for someone to call me a racist is to learn I'm from KY or hear my southern accent.  Of course, I am not only a racist in their estimation, I am ALSO, a hillbilly and  a redneck, both terms which are still completely politically correct for people to use against us here in KY. And they are used with abandon.  We are the last people who can be safely maligned in that manner AND called racists to boot.  Go figure, some people are just pieces of work, and when they start that bullshit, IMNSHO, they have dropped their fig leaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, bless their hearts.
Click to expand...


   Yeah, that too.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly right, that is what is happening.  However, I think that there are people who are so inadequate in their own ability to think that any time they meet with a contradiction of any kind, it is perceived to be something racist.  I'm not a member of the TEA party, and even though I am registered a Dem, I don't harbor any respect or gratitude to either side for a number of years now.  All it takes for someone to call me a racist is to learn I'm from KY or hear my southern accent.  Of course, I am not only a racist in their estimation, I am ALSO, a hillbilly and  a redneck, both terms which are still completely politically correct for people to use against us here in KY. And they are used with abandon.  We are the last people who can be safely maligned in that manner AND called racists to boot.  Go figure, some people are just pieces of work, and when they start that bullshit, IMNSHO, they have dropped their fig leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bless their hearts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that too.
Click to expand...

Isn't it amazing how intolerant the allegedly tolerant people are?


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bless their hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it amazing how intolerant the allegedly tolerant people are?
Click to expand...


When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how intolerant the allegedly tolerant people are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!
Click to expand...

I figure they're just upset they're from crappy northern states.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Wicked's whole premise is that the Democrats target Republicans too.   None of you have shown that to be true.
> 
> I know what a target is.....do you know that targetting a state is NOT the same as targetting a person?
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is fuckin' comical......Your denials of the facts are bizarre.
> 
> So, the dem's target red states full of republcans, using targets as symoblos....Obviously targeting republicans and the politicians.
> 
> Palin puts crosshairs on dem districts, Using crosshairs as sybmols.....Obviously targeting those districts and the politicians.
> 
> Now, WHAT'S THE FUCKIN' DIFFERENCE?
> 
> And I suppose you're one of the ignorant lefty morons who think Palin's map had something to do with that crazy lefty fuck putting a bullet in Giffords brain, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is lefties with an irrational hatred for Palin really, really, really, _really_ want her to be responsible...so she is.
> 
> That's what defines reality for them:  Their desires.
> 
> That's what happens when you're driven solely by emotion.
Click to expand...


You know the difference between targetting a person and targetting a state?


----------



## ColonialMarine

You *KNOW* someone is an idiot when even CBS news uses this as the title of an article about this brain dead twit...

_Is Maxine Waters Really As Dumb As She Seems?_

As a noob I can't post URLs yet, but it you Google it you'll find it.


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how intolerant the allegedly tolerant people are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure they're just upset they're from crappy northern states.
Click to expand...


Or someone just told them that I-65 goes both ways!


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is fuckin' comical......Your denials of the facts are bizarre.
> 
> So, the dem's target red states full of republcans, using targets as symoblos....Obviously targeting republicans and the politicians.
> 
> Palin puts crosshairs on dem districts, Using crosshairs as sybmols.....Obviously targeting those districts and the politicians.
> 
> Now, WHAT'S THE FUCKIN' DIFFERENCE?
> 
> And I suppose you're one of the ignorant lefty morons who think Palin's map had something to do with that crazy lefty fuck putting a bullet in Giffords brain, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is lefties with an irrational hatred for Palin really, really, really, _really_ want her to be responsible...so she is.
> 
> That's what defines reality for them:  Their desires.
> 
> That's what happens when you're driven solely by emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the difference between targetting a person and targetting a state?
Click to expand...

Yes.  It's okay when a Democrat does it, and bad when a Republican does it.  

You know, you morons never have established a link between Palin and Laughner, yet you keep repeating there is one.  The only question is, are you stupid enough to believe the lie, or are you dishonest enough to keep repeating it?


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I figure they're just upset they're from crappy northern states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or someone just told them that I-65 goes both ways!
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

ColonialMarine said:


> You *KNOW* someone is an idiot when even CBS news uses this as the title of an article about this brain dead twit...
> 
> _Is Maxine Waters Really As Dumb As She Seems?_
> 
> As a noob I can't post URLs yet, but it you Google it you'll find it.



Is Maxine Waters Really As Dumb As She Seems? - EconWatch - CBS News


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how intolerant the allegedly tolerant people are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!
Click to expand...


Your post's irony pleases me.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how intolerant the allegedly tolerant people are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post's irony pleases me.
Click to expand...


No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post's irony pleases me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.
Click to expand...


How nice.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post's irony pleases me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How nice.
Click to expand...

Feeling your toes stepped on?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling your toes stepped on?
Click to expand...


No.   Why would you think that?


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they get to KY they are most intolerant.  Of course we know how to get them.  Most of them don't know any better than to wear white before Easter and after Labor Day.  So not only are they intolerant, they are also ignorant!!!!  We have a great time making fun of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post's irony pleases me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.
Click to expand...



True!  

When did 'yankee' become a race?    Nuttin in the Constitution says I have to tolerate them!


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling your toes stepped on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.   Why would you think that?
Click to expand...

Oh, you know, two Southerners discussing Northerner bigotry.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post's irony pleases me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True!
> 
> When did 'yankee' become a race?    Nuttin in the Constitution says I have to tolerate them!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True!
> 
> When did 'yankee' become a race?    Nuttin in the Constitution says I have to tolerate them!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Command of the law is such a wonderful thing for a Kentuckian to have!


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> True!
> 
> When did 'yankee' become a race?    Nuttin in the Constitution says I have to tolerate them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Command of the law is such a wonderful thing for a Kentuckian to have!
Click to expand...

Now, now, the educated people on the coasts don't think we're capable of anything but making moonshine and watching NASCAR.


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post's irony pleases me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No irony.  Sunshine has not crowed about her tolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True!
> 
> When did 'yankee' become a race?    Nuttin in the Constitution says I have to tolerate them!
Click to expand...


We're all Yankees.   American = Yankee now.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling your toes stepped on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.   Why would you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you know, two Southerners discussing Northerner bigotry.
Click to expand...


There's that Irony offering again.   Thank you.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is fuckin' comical......Your denials of the facts are bizarre.
> 
> So, the dem's target red states full of republcans, using targets as symoblos....Obviously targeting republicans and the politicians.
> 
> Palin puts crosshairs on dem districts, Using crosshairs as sybmols.....Obviously targeting those districts and the politicians.
> 
> Now, WHAT'S THE FUCKIN' DIFFERENCE?
> 
> And I suppose you're one of the ignorant lefty morons who think Palin's map had something to do with that crazy lefty fuck putting a bullet in Giffords brain, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is lefties with an irrational hatred for Palin really, really, really, _really_ want her to be responsible...so she is.
> 
> That's what defines reality for them:  Their desires.
> 
> That's what happens when you're driven solely by emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the difference between targetting a person and targetting a state?
Click to expand...


If you target a state, you're stating that you want to take that state over politically via elections.

If you target an individual, you are going after that one individual personally, whether it's for political or other reasons.

No, targeting a group of people is not the same as targeting an individual.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is lefties with an irrational hatred for Palin really, really, really, _really_ want her to be responsible...so she is.
> 
> That's what defines reality for them:  Their desires.
> 
> That's what happens when you're driven solely by emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the difference between targetting a person and targetting a state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you target a state, you're stating that you want to take that state over politically via elections.
> 
> If you target an individual, you are going after that one individual personally, whether it's for political or other reasons.
> 
> No, targeting a group of people is not the same as targeting an individual.
Click to expand...

Yeah, ok!

LMAO!

You lib's just don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit Jack Shit.

Don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the dem's, and that her map had nothing to do with a crazy LEFTY blowing a hole in Giffords head.


----------



## ABikerSailor

The Dem map targeted states, not individuals.

When you target individuals, you're making it personal.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> The Dem map targeted states, not individuals.
> 
> When you target individuals, you're making it personal.


So, targeting a state made up primarily of repub individuals, is not the same as targeting a district made up of primarily democrat individuals?

Do you not understand how ridiculous both Bodey and yourself are making yourselves sound?

LMAO!........This is some of the most ridiculous, and funniest shit i've heard on this board......Seriously.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the difference between targetting a person and targetting a state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you target a state, you're stating that you want to take that state over politically via elections.
> 
> If you target an individual, you are going after that one individual personally, whether it's for political or other reasons.
> 
> No, targeting a group of people is not the same as targeting an individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ok!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You lib's just don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit Jack Shit.
> 
> Don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the dem's, and that her map had nothing to do with a crazy LEFTY blowing a hole in Giffords head.
Click to expand...


Palin's map targetting individual people...the Democrat map provided as a comparison targetted states.    

But please feel free to continue to show us that you just don't get it.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dem map targeted states, not individuals.
> 
> When you target individuals, you're making it personal.
> 
> 
> 
> So, targeting a state* made up primarily of repub individuals*, is not the same as targeting a district made up of primarily democrat individuals?
> 
> Do you not understand how ridiculous both Bodey and yourself are making yourselves sound?
> 
> LMAO!........This is some of the most ridiculous, and funniest shit i've heard on this board......Seriously.
Click to expand...


Wow...you keep moving those goal posts.

First you say that there are maps with democrats putting crosshairs on republicans....then you change that to saying that there are maps with democrats putting targets on republicans....then you change that to say that there are maps with democrats putting targets on states FULL of republicans....and now, you say targetting a state "made up primarly of repub individuals".

As for your question...if Palin had targetted a state...no beef.   If she had targetted a district...no beef.   However, she did not do that....she targetted INDIVIDUALS...with symbols used for shooting.  Poor, poor choice....a choice that Democrat map makers were smart enough not to make.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you target a state, you're stating that you want to take that state over politically via elections.
> 
> If you target an individual, you are going after that one individual personally, whether it's for political or other reasons.
> 
> No, targeting a group of people is not the same as targeting an individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You lib's just don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit Jack Shit.
> 
> Don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the dem's, and that her map had nothing to do with a crazy LEFTY blowing a hole in Giffords head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin's map targetting individual people...the Democrat map provided as a comparison targetted states.
> 
> But please feel free to continue to show us that you just don't get it.
Click to expand...

Palin's map targeted districts......The dem's map targeted states.

No difference whatsoever, ya dumbass.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You lib's just don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit Jack Shit.
> 
> Don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the dem's, and that her map had nothing to do with a crazy LEFTY blowing a hole in Giffords head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map targetting individual people...the Democrat map provided as a comparison targetted states.
> 
> But please feel free to continue to show us that you just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palin's map targeted districts......The dem's map targeted states.
> 
> No difference whatsoever, ya dumbass.
Click to expand...


Palin's map does NOT target districts...it targets individuals.   If it had targetted districts, this would never have been an issue.

I'm adding this link because it shows the map with the accompanying comments.....names people, Wicked.   

http://www.tmz.com/2011/01/08/sarah-palin-gabrielle-giffords-facebook-target-list-crosshairs-map/


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dem map targeted states, not individuals.
> 
> When you target individuals, you're making it personal.
> 
> 
> 
> So, targeting a state* made up primarily of repub individuals*, is not the same as targeting a district made up of primarily democrat individuals?
> 
> Do you not understand how ridiculous both Bodey and yourself are making yourselves sound?
> 
> LMAO!........This is some of the most ridiculous, and funniest shit i've heard on this board......Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...you keep moving those goal posts.
> 
> First you say that there are maps with democrats putting crosshairs on republicans....then you change that to saying that there are maps with democrats putting targets on republicans....then you change that to say that there are maps with democrats putting targets on states FULL of republicans....and now, you say targetting a state "made up primarly of repub individuals".
> 
> As for your question...if Palin had targetted a state...no beef.   If she had targetted a district...no beef.   However, she did not do that....she targetted INDIVIDUALS...with symbols used for shooting.  Poor, poor choice....a choice that Democrat map makers were smart enough not to make.
Click to expand...

I didn't move any goal posts, son.

Palin targeted dem districts, Dem's targeted repub states.......No different, dumbass.

Have you always lived with your head buried firmly in your stink hole?

Why don't you just admit it. If Palin had targeted a state, you would be screaching at the moon about it also......For several simple reasons....Unlike you, she's attractive, successful, a great wife and mother, straight, and a conservative.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually Wicked Colon Jouster, if you target STATES, you're targeting a group of individiuals.

When you target specific districts, those districts are represented by just ONE person.

Target a district, you target the individual.

Try again ya retarded shithead.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually Wicked Colon Jouster, if you target STATES, you're targeting a group of individiuals.
> 
> When you target specific districts, those districts are represented by just ONE person.
> 
> Target a district, you target the individual.
> 
> Try again ya retarded shithead.


So, in your feeble mind:

Targeting GROUPS of individuals.....Good

Targeting one individual.........Bad

LMAO!

You fuckin' lib's are comical.

The hypocrisy of you loons is both bizarre and downright funny.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Wicked Colon Jouster, if you target STATES, you're targeting a group of individiuals.
> 
> When you target specific districts, those districts are represented by just ONE person.
> 
> Target a district, you target the individual.
> 
> Try again ya retarded shithead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your feeble mind:
> 
> Targeting GROUPS of individuals.....Good
> 
> Targeting one individual.........Bad
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You fuckin' lib's are comical.
> 
> The hypocrisy of you loons is both bizarre and downright funny.
Click to expand...


Targeting states to turn them blue or red has been political status quo for decades.

Targeting individual districts is something new though.


----------



## Conservative

BDBoop said:


> Says Congresswoman Maxine Waters.
> 
> Seconded.
> 
> Motion carried.
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



RealClearPolitics - Kerosene Maxine to Tea Party: "Go to Hell!"



> Waters' list of insults, vulgarities and blame-whitey scapegoating easily makes her the Al Sharpton of Congress.
> 
> Waters once said of the then-sitting president: "I would like to ... say ... very clearly that I believe George (H.W.) Bush is a racist."
> 
> She also referred to Republican former Los Angeles Mayor Richard Riordan as a "plantation owner."
> 
> She called the 1992 Los Angeles riots a "rebellion," and bellowed, "No justice, no peace!"





> In 1973, the former Black Panther Joanne Chesimard shot and killed a New Jersey state trooper. Found guilty of murder and sentenced to life in prison, Chesimard escaped from a New Jersey penitentiary and fled to Cuba. Congress passed a resolution urging Castro to extradite her to this country. But Waters wrote Castro a letter, urging him to keep the "persecuted ... political activist" and likened the cop killer to Martin Luther King, since Chesimard had been "persecuted for her civil rights work"!





> Waters wrote a foreword for a book, "Dark Alliance," that accused the CIA of playing a prominent role in the Los Angeles area drug trade. Never mind that practically every major newspaper -- The New York Times, the Los Angeles Times, and The Washington Post -- all examined and rejected the charge.





> The congresswoman can dish it out, but what happens when people fight back? When an anonymous letter claimed that the Los Angeles Police Commission president, at a meeting, called her a "bitch," Waters went ballistic. She unsuccessfully demanded his resignation.





> Waters currently faces an investigation by the House ethics committee. She phoned then-Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson in 2008, asking his office to meet with minority bank owners. He complied. But most of the bankers in attendance were from OneUnited Bank -- a bank in which Waters' husband owned shares and on whose board he once served. OneUnited asked for a special bailout, and three months later, it received $12 million.





> Waters' tea party attack once again exposes her as one of the most racist, hateful and vulgar members of Congress -- prompting Republican presidential candidate Rick Santorum to call her "vile." He was far too kind.








Larry Elder


----------



## Wicked Jester

Conservative said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says Congresswoman Maxine Waters.
> 
> Seconded.
> 
> Motion carried.
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Kerosene Maxine to Tea Party: "Go to Hell!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waters' list of insults, vulgarities and blame-whitey scapegoating easily makes her the Al Sharpton of Congress.
> 
> Waters once said of the then-sitting president: "I would like to ... say ... very clearly that I believe George (H.W.) Bush is a racist."
> 
> She also referred to Republican former Los Angeles Mayor Richard Riordan as a "plantation owner."
> 
> She called the 1992 Los Angeles riots a "rebellion," and bellowed, "No justice, no peace!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waters currently faces an investigation by the House ethics committee. She phoned then-Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson in 2008, asking his office to meet with minority bank owners. He complied. But most of the bankers in attendance were from OneUnited Bank -- a bank in which Waters' husband owned shares and on whose board he once served. OneUnited asked for a special bailout, and three months later, it received $12 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waters' tea party attack once again exposes her as one of the most racist, hateful and vulgar members of Congress -- prompting Republican presidential candidate Rick Santorum to call her "vile." He was far too kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder
Click to expand...

Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!

And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.

Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.


----------



## Flaylo

Wicked Jester said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says Congresswoman Maxine Waters.
> 
> Seconded.
> 
> Motion carried.
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Kerosene Maxine to Tea Party: "Go to Hell!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waters' tea party attack once again exposes her as one of the most racist, hateful and vulgar members of Congress -- prompting Republican presidential candidate Rick Santorum to call her "vile." He was far too kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
Click to expand...


Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Wicked Jester

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Kerosene Maxine to Tea Party: "Go to Hell!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder
> 
> 
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's just an Uncle Tom, eh?

Any black who dares to repeatedly expose a corrupt, dirty black politician is nothing but a "sell out" and Uncle Tom.

LMAO!


----------



## frazzledgear

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'



Because we all know its not like Tea Party people are citizens too, right?  Only people who actually voted for this MORON are citizens -and the rest can just go straight to hell, right?  Its not like Maxine Waters took an oath to represent the people who disagreed with her and she only represents those who voted for her, right?  That's why the oath she took actually said she swore to defend leftwing extremists who thought just like her and everyone else could just go straight to hell.  

The woman doesn't deserve to hold office and those applauding this woman's statement should hang their heads in shame.  Her constituents don't even represent the opinions of the majority in her state much less that of the entire nation -and in case you leftwing extremist WHACK JOBS don't know it, more than half of all people said they trusted the Tea Party over either Democrats or Republicans in Congress.  So I wonder who the majority in this country think should actually go straight to hell.  I have an opinion on that.  And it doesn't agree with the opinion of Maxine -someone I think is one of the most stupid members of Congress.  Ever.  And I suspect the overwhelming majority in this country absolutely agree with that.


----------



## frazzledgear

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you target a state, you're stating that you want to take that state over politically via elections.
> 
> If you target an individual, you are going after that one individual personally, whether it's for political or other reasons.
> 
> No, targeting a group of people is not the same as targeting an individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You lib's just don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit Jack Shit.
> 
> Don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the dem's, and that her map had nothing to do with a crazy LEFTY blowing a hole in Giffords head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin's map targetting individual people...the Democrat map provided as a comparison targetted states.
> 
> But please feel free to continue to show us that you just don't get it.
Click to expand...


Are you really that stupid or are you faking it?  Both sides target specific RACES.    Why would anyone target a STATE if they didn't believe they could actually win the specific races up for grabs in that election in that state.  It is specific races that makes a state a possible win -and that means believing very specific people running in that election can be defeated.  Really -grow a thicker skin because I'm gonna puke on yours and your panty waist "delicate sensibilities" here.

And of course you are insisting the left doesn't target individuals when trying to win an election, right?  Which must be why the left actually debates IDEAS and POSITIONS and doesn't try to distract voters with character assassinations and smears, right?  Oh PULLEEZE!  Yeah, that's why Palin was bombarded with different IDEAS and not PERSONAL character smears that even targeted her kids, right?  That oh so "noble" left that only debates IDEAS.  You are so full of shit.  The left invented character assassination.  The left's bible -Saul Alinksy's _Rules for Radicals_ tells the left how to make it an art and why they shouldn't bother debating ideas -they can't win that battle!.  So the left brings character smears out before ANY attempt to try and persuade voters their positions are superior.  That is because the left already knows their positions are NOT superior.  They can't win on the issues.  They can't win on ideas.  Winning on character assassination is their only hope -and it is their FIRST resort.  Always.


----------



## Wicked Jester

frazzledgear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You lib's just don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit Jack Shit.
> 
> Don't have the capacity in your feeble minds to admit that Palin's map was in no way different then the dem's, and that her map had nothing to do with a crazy LEFTY blowing a hole in Giffords head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map targetting individual people...the Democrat map provided as a comparison targetted states.
> 
> But please feel free to continue to show us that you just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or are you faking it?  Both sides target specific RACES.    Why would anyone target a STATE if they didn't believe they could actually win the specific races up for grabs in that election in that state.  It is specific races that makes a state a possible win -and that means believing very specific people running in that election can be defeated.  Really -grow a thicker skin because I'm gonna puke on yours and your panty waist "delicate sensibilities" here.
> 
> And of course you are insisting the left doesn't target individuals when trying to win an election, right?  Which must be why the left actually debates IDEAS and POSITIONS and doesn't try to distract voters with character assassinations and smears, right?  Oh PULLEEZE!  Yeah, that's why Palin was bombarded with different IDEAS and not PERSONAL character smears that even targeted her kids, right?  That oh so "noble" left that only debates IDEAS.  You are so full of shit.  The left invented character assassination.  The left's bible -Saul Alinksy's _Rules for Radicals_ tells the left how to make it an art and why they shouldn't bother debating ideas -they can't win that battle!.  So the left brings character smears out before ANY attempt to try and persuade voters their positions are superior.  That is because the left already knows their positions are NOT superior.  They can't win on the issues.  They can't win on ideas.  Winning on character assassination is their only hope -and it is their FIRST resort.  Always.
Click to expand...

Bingo!

Nail on head.


----------



## Flaylo

Wicked Jester said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he's just an Uncle Tom, eh?
> 
> Any black who dares to repeatedly expose a corrupt, dirty black politician is nothing but a "sell out" and Uncle Tom.
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...


So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.


----------



## Flaylo

Larry Elder isn't just "any black" he is a black that makes his living attacking liberal blacks

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Stupid-Black-Men-Play-Card/dp/0312367333]Amazon.com: Stupid Black Men: How to Play the Race Card--and Lose (9780312367336): Larry Elder: Books[/ame]

tell me that he isn't a facking race hustler for white conservatives.


----------



## Unkotare

Lakhota said:


>




Well, isn't that cute, you fucking racist.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.   Why would you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know, two Southerners discussing Northerner bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's that Irony offering again.   Thank you.
Click to expand...


Wow, you really ARE feeling your toes stepped on.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.


He's a sellout because he doesn't blindly parrot the "blame whitey" mantra?

Have you ever even _tried_ thinking for yourself?


----------



## daveman

Lakhota said:


>



You're a bigot.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's just an Uncle Tom, eh?
> 
> Any black who dares to repeatedly expose a corrupt, dirty black politician is nothing but a "sell out" and Uncle Tom.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.
Click to expand...

Waters is certainly dirty and dishonest.  Or do you think it was just coincidence that a bank her husband owns stock in received bailout money?

Waters Helped Bank Whose Stock She Once Owned - WSJ.com

It's not racism to point out a minority's ethical lapses.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know, two Southerners discussing Northerner bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's that Irony offering again.   Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you really ARE feeling your toes stepped on.
Click to expand...


My toes are quite intact.   Thank you for inquiring.   Now...maybe you'd like to tell us about this foot fetish you seem to have developed?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's just an Uncle Tom, eh?
> 
> Any black who dares to repeatedly expose a corrupt, dirty black politician is nothing but a "sell out" and Uncle Tom.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waters is certainly dirty and dishonest.  Or do you think it was just coincidence that a bank her husband owns stock in received bailout money?
> 
> Waters Helped Bank Whose Stock She Once Owned - WSJ.com
> 
> It's not racism to point out a minority's ethical lapses.
Click to expand...



It's not racism to point out a PERSON's ethical lapses.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, targeting a state* made up primarily of repub individuals*, is not the same as targeting a district made up of primarily democrat individuals?
> 
> Do you not understand how ridiculous both Bodey and yourself are making yourselves sound?
> 
> LMAO!........This is some of the most ridiculous, and funniest shit i've heard on this board......Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you keep moving those goal posts.
> 
> *First you say that there are maps with democrats putting crosshairs on republicans....then you change that to saying that there are maps with democrats putting targets on republicans....then you change that to say that there are maps with democrats putting targets on states FULL of republicans....and now, you say targetting a state "made up primarly of repub individuals".*
> As for your question...if Palin had targetted a state...no beef.   If she had targetted a district...no beef.   However, she did not do that....she targetted INDIVIDUALS...with symbols used for shooting.  Poor, poor choice....a choice that Democrat map makers were smart enough not to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't move any goal posts, son.
> 
> Palin targeted dem districts, Dem's targeted repub states.......No different, dumbass.
> 
> Have you always lived with your head buried firmly in your stink hole?
> 
> Why don't you just admit it. If Palin had targeted a state, you would be screaching at the moon about it also......For several simple reasons....Unlike you, she's attractive, successful, a great wife and mother, straight, and a conservative.
Click to expand...


Goalposts moved into the next county.


And yet you still got your pee pee wacked.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flaylo said:


> Larry Elder isn't just "any black" he is a black that makes his living attacking liberal blacks
> 
> Amazon.com: Stupid Black Men: How to Play the Race Card--and Lose (9780312367336): Larry Elder: Books
> 
> tell me that he isn't a facking race hustler for white conservatives.



So you have a problem with him telling the truth?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flaylo said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's just an Uncle Tom, eh?
> 
> Any black who dares to repeatedly expose a corrupt, dirty black politician is nothing but a "sell out" and Uncle Tom.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.
Click to expand...


You can't hide the truth you can only turn away from it. You are a fucking idiot hack


----------



## saveliberty

Target production does not mean killing or shooting a product.

Target marketing does not mean kiling or maiming a consumer.

Target date doesn't mean your killing time or about to have a bad night out.

Target often gets used as a concentrated effort on a specific goal.  Imagine that.  Some of you are going to have to use the bathroom first, cause its too much to think about all at once.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's that Irony offering again.   Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you really ARE feeling your toes stepped on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My toes are quite intact.   Thank you for inquiring.   Now...maybe you'd like to tell us about this foot fetish you seem to have developed?
Click to expand...

Is there something wrong with a foot fetish?  

Actually, I think you do feel guilty.  You certainly seem the type to harbor prejudice against Southerners.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.
> 
> 
> 
> Waters is certainly dirty and dishonest.  Or do you think it was just coincidence that a bank her husband owns stock in received bailout money?
> 
> Waters Helped Bank Whose Stock She Once Owned - WSJ.com
> 
> It's not racism to point out a minority's ethical lapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racism to point out a PERSON's ethical lapses.
Click to expand...

Indeed.  But pointing out a white conservative's ethical lapses is never said to be motivated by racism, is it?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you really ARE feeling your toes stepped on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My toes are quite intact.   Thank you for inquiring.   Now...maybe you'd like to tell us about this foot fetish you seem to have developed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there something wrong with a foot fetish?
Click to expand...


No, not at all.  I don't discriminate on people based on what they do with consenting adults.




> Actually, I think you do feel guilty.  You certainly seem the type to harbor prejudice against Southerners.



Now why would you say that?   (Since I'm half Southerner myself and spent a great deal of my adult life in the South and currently live just as South if not more South than most self-declared Southerners)


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> My toes are quite intact.   Thank you for inquiring.   Now...maybe you'd like to tell us about this foot fetish you seem to have developed?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with a foot fetish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not at all.  I don't discriminate on people based on what they do with consenting adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think you do feel guilty.  You certainly seem the type to harbor prejudice against Southerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that?   (Since I'm half Southerner myself and spent a great deal of my adult life in the South and currently live just as South if not more South than most self-declared Southerners)
Click to expand...

Because you have a tendency to look down upon those with whom you disagree.  

Or are you going to deny that, too?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

saveliberty said:


> Target production does not mean killing or shooting a product.
> 
> Target marketing does not mean kiling or maiming a consumer.
> 
> Target date doesn't mean your killing time or about to have a bad night out.
> 
> Target often gets used as a concentrated effort on a specific goal.  Imagine that.  Some of you are going to have to use the bathroom first, cause its too much to think about all at once.



You are "DEAD ON TARGET"


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with a foot fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.  I don't discriminate on people based on what they do with consenting adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think you do feel guilty.  You certainly seem the type to harbor prejudice against Southerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that?   (Since I'm half Southerner myself and spent a great deal of my adult life in the South and currently live just as South if not more South than most self-declared Southerners)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Because you have a tendency to look down upon those with whom you disagree.*
> 
> Or are you going to deny that, too?
Click to expand...


Look down on those I disagree with?   No one can feel like they are being "looked down on" without their consent.   Now.  Tell us why you suddenly are talking about these feelings of low self-esteem around my posts.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.  I don't discriminate on people based on what they do with consenting adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that?   (Since I'm half Southerner myself and spent a great deal of my adult life in the South and currently live just as South if not more South than most self-declared Southerners)
> 
> 
> 
> *Because you have a tendency to look down upon those with whom you disagree.*
> 
> Or are you going to deny that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look down on those I disagree with?   No one can feel like they are being "looked down on" without their consent.   Now.  Tell us why you suddenly are talking about these feelings of low self-esteem around my posts.
Click to expand...

You're really not very bright.  Just because you look down on people doesn't mean those people share your feelings of their inferiority.

No matter how badly you want them to.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> My toes are quite intact.   Thank you for inquiring.   Now...maybe you'd like to tell us about this foot fetish you seem to have developed?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with a foot fetish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not at all.  I don't discriminate on people based on what they do with consenting adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think you do feel guilty.  You certainly seem the type to harbor prejudice against Southerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that?   (Since I'm half Southerner myself and spent a great deal of my adult life in the South and currently live just as South if not more South than most self-declared Southerners)
Click to expand...


You and I both know that if you aren't born there you're a Yankee.


----------



## bodecea

saveliberty said:


> Target production does not mean killing or shooting a product.
> 
> Target marketing does not mean kiling or maiming a consumer.
> 
> Target date doesn't mean your killing time or about to have a bad night out.
> 
> Target often gets used as a concentrated effort on a specific goal.  Imagine that.  Some of you are going to have to use the bathroom first, cause its too much to think about all at once.



Target production is not putting a target on a person.

Target marketing is not putting a target on a person.

Target date is not putting a target on a person.



It still amazes me how some people intentionally or due to some lack can't see the difference.


----------



## bodecea

This:





is wrong.

It targets an individual.


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a sellout because he doesn't blindly parrot the "blame whitey" mantra?
> 
> Have you ever even _tried_ thinking for yourself?
Click to expand...


No he's a sellout for race hustling for white rightwingers, why else would he write a book called 'Stupid Black Men" parroting the same shat the white rightwingers say about Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson? When they write facked up books like that the audience they're pandering to is dipshats like you and WankerJester.


----------



## bodecea

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a sellout because he doesn't blindly parrot the "blame whitey" mantra?
> 
> Have you ever even _tried_ thinking for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's a sellout for race hustling for white rightwingers, why else would he write a book called 'Stupid Black Men" parroting the same shat the white rightwingers say about Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson? When they write facked up books like that the audience they're pandering to is dipshats like you and WankerJester.
Click to expand...


IMO, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson are not stupid, they are hustlers.


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's just an Uncle Tom, eh?
> 
> Any black who dares to repeatedly expose a corrupt, dirty black politician is nothing but a "sell out" and Uncle Tom.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waters is certainly dirty and dishonest.  Or do you think it was just coincidence that a bank her husband owns stock in received bailout money?
> 
> Waters Helped Bank Whose Stock She Once Owned - WSJ.com
> 
> It's not racism to point out a minority's ethical lapses.
Click to expand...



What the fact was ethically wrong with what she did you facking moron? What was dirty and dishonest about what she did since you own link said she made everything public that she's done with that bank? You're just another facked up in the brain rightwinger trying to stir up the shat pot with lies, unless she's convicted in a court of laws or found guilty of ethic violations you have no reason to call her dirty and dishonest you little lying piece of shat.


----------



## Flaylo

bodecea said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a sellout because he doesn't blindly parrot the "blame whitey" mantra?
> 
> Have you ever even _tried_ thinking for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he's a sellout for race hustling for white rightwingers, why else would he write a book called 'Stupid Black Men" parroting the same shat the white rightwingers say about Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson? When they write facked up books like that the audience they're pandering to is dipshats like you and WankerJester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson are not stupid, they are hustlers.
Click to expand...


Some people use their platform for gain to some degree but they do speak out on the behalf of African Americans and started at grass roots level. There's a big difference between a black rightwinger who feeds himself by parroting white rightwingers and Jackson and Sharpton who don't do the same for white liberal Democrats.


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with a foot fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.  I don't discriminate on people based on what they do with consenting adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think you do feel guilty.  You certainly seem the type to harbor prejudice against Southerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that?   (Since I'm half Southerner myself and spent a great deal of my adult life in the South and currently live just as South if not more South than most self-declared Southerners)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you have a tendency to look down upon those with whom you disagree.
> 
> Or are you going to deny that, too?
Click to expand...


Isn't that what you do to liberals? Facking hypocritical piece of right wingnut trash.


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a sellout because he doesn't blindly parrot the "blame whitey" mantra?
> 
> Have you ever even _tried_ thinking for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he's a sellout for race hustling for white rightwingers, why else would he write a book called 'Stupid Black Men" parroting the same shat the white rightwingers say about Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson? When they write facked up books like that the audience they're pandering to is dipshats like you and WankerJester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson are not stupid, they are hustlers.
Click to expand...


Well, they sure weren't looking at affirmative action in the case of Tiger Woods!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says Congresswoman Maxine Waters.
> 
> Seconded.
> 
> Motion carried.
> 
> Maxine Waters On Jobs, Unemployment: 'The Tea Party Can Go Straight To Hell'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Kerosene Maxine to Tea Party: "Go to Hell!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waters' tea party attack once again exposes her as one of the most racist, hateful and vulgar members of Congress -- prompting Republican presidential candidate Rick Santorum to call her "vile." He was far too kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
Click to expand...


You have your Larry on the west coast but here in the east we have Vince Coakley


----------



## bodecea

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.
> 
> 
> 
> Waters is certainly dirty and dishonest.  Or do you think it was just coincidence that a bank her husband owns stock in received bailout money?
> 
> Waters Helped Bank Whose Stock She Once Owned - WSJ.com
> 
> It's not racism to point out a minority's ethical lapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the fact was ethically wrong with what she did you facking moron? What was dirty and dishonest about what she did since you own link said she made everything public that she's done with that bank? You're just another facked up in the brain rightwinger trying to stir up the shat pot with lies, unless she's convicted in a court of laws or found guilty of ethic violations you have no reason to call her dirty and dishonest you little lying piece of shat.
Click to expand...



You are an annoying little person.  There.  I said it.


----------



## Rinata

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left need to realize that calling everyone a racist because they disagree with you is actually racism. The TEA Partiers- much as you might want them to be - are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT what's happening. Leave it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure as fuck is what's happening. get over it
Click to expand...


Shut up, Willow. Quit kissing her ass.


----------



## saveliberty

Not sure its racism.  Stereotyping yep.  Profiling yep.  Psst!  Your profiling libs. how is that okay?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT what's happening. Leave it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure as fuck is what's happening. get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Willow. Quit kissing her ass.
Click to expand...


To tell the truth an applaud someone for speaking it is not kissing their ass. You fucking moron.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wrong.
> 
> It targets an individual.


Christ, you truly are an idiot.

Targeting a state......Good!

Targeting a district......Bad!

Seriously, do you not understand just how ridiculous you look, son?

Face it, Palin's map had absolutely nothing to do with the hole in Giffords head. No matter how hard you click your heels and wish it true.

Fuckin' liberals.......They are the epoitomy of stupid and ignorant.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

People talking about race hustling and don't even know what hustling means, bunch of retards.


----------



## Tank

Bass v 2.0 said:


> People talking about race hustling and don't even know what hustling means, bunch of retards.


Hustling to whites means to work hard.

Hustling to blacks means to rip off people.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wrong.
> 
> It targets an individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you truly are an idiot.
> 
> Targeting a state......Good!
Click to expand...


I've not said it's good...I've said it's NOT THE SAME as targetting an individual.  



> Targeting a district......Bad!



Targetting a district is the same as targeting a state...not good/not bad, but CERTAINLY NOT THE SAME as targetting an individual.

Would you like me to go back and point out the posts where I've already said that?



> Seriously, do you not understand just how ridiculous you look, son?



Self identifying yourself again?   Not really necessary, you know.



> Face it, Palin's map had absolutely nothing to do with the hole in Giffords head. No matter how hard you click your heels and wish it true.
> 
> Fuckin' liberals.......They are the epoitomy of stupid and ignorant.




Palin's map targetting INDIVIDUALS...including Gifford.   Not appropriate.   VERY MUCH not appropriate.

Now...let me know when you grow up enough to be able to tell the difference between targetting states or districts.....and individuals.   I'm not holding my breath tho.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wrong.
> 
> It targets an individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you truly are an idiot.
> 
> Targeting a state......Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not said it's good...I've said it's NOT THE SAME as targetting an individual.
> 
> 
> 
> Targetting a district is the same as targeting a state...not good/not bad, but CERTAINLY NOT THE SAME as targetting an individual.
> 
> Would you like me to go back and point out the posts where I've already said that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, do you not understand just how ridiculous you look, son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self identifying yourself again?   Not really necessary, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, Palin's map had absolutely nothing to do with the hole in Giffords head. No matter how hard you click your heels and wish it true.
> 
> Fuckin' liberals.......They are the epoitomy of stupid and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map targetting INDIVIDUALS...including Gifford.   Not appropriate.   VERY MUCH not appropriate.
> 
> Now...let me know when you grow up enough to be able to tell the difference between targetting states or districts.....and individuals.   I'm not holding my breath tho.
Click to expand...

LMAO!

You've been pawned, yet again, Bodey.

Christ, your hypocrisy is downright funny.

Targeting a district.......Not approriate.

Targeting a state of many districts and people......Somehow different.

You're a friggin' loon.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder is a sell out with a personal agenda against Maxine Waters because he requested that she debate him and she blew him off so just because he calls he racist doesn't make her a racist, its rather him that hates her guts.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a sellout because he doesn't blindly parrot the "blame whitey" mantra?
> 
> Have you ever even _tried_ thinking for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's a sellout for race hustling for white rightwingers, why else would he write a book called 'Stupid Black Men" parroting the same shat the white rightwingers say about Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson? When they write facked up books like that the audience they're pandering to is dipshats like you and WankerJester.
Click to expand...


So he should only be race hustling for weak-minded fools like you instead?


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any black rightwinger who attacks a black liberal is truthful and honest and all black liberals are dirty and dishonest? Jester shut the fack up you partisan dipshat.
> 
> 
> 
> Waters is certainly dirty and dishonest.  Or do you think it was just coincidence that a bank her husband owns stock in received bailout money?
> 
> Waters Helped Bank Whose Stock She Once Owned - WSJ.com
> 
> It's not racism to point out a minority's ethical lapses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the fact was ethically wrong with what she did you facking moron? What was dirty and dishonest about what she did since you own link said she made everything public that she's done with that bank? You're just another facked up in the brain rightwinger trying to stir up the shat pot with lies, unless she's convicted in a court of laws or found guilty of ethic violations you have no reason to call her dirty and dishonest you little lying piece of shat.
Click to expand...


You sure are a fragile little thing, aren't you?

You don't see that what she did was unethical because you don't want to see it.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.  I don't discriminate on people based on what they do with consenting adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that?   (Since I'm half Southerner myself and spent a great deal of my adult life in the South and currently live just as South if not more South than most self-declared Southerners)
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have a tendency to look down upon those with whom you disagree.
> 
> Or are you going to deny that, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what you do to liberals? Facking hypocritical piece of right wingnut trash.
Click to expand...

I don't look down on liberals.  I laugh at you, mostly.


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have a tendency to look down upon those with whom you disagree.
> 
> Or are you going to deny that, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what you do to liberals? Facking hypocritical piece of right wingnut trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't look down on liberals.  I laugh at you, mostly.
Click to expand...


As I do to the idiotic tea party crowd.


----------



## Salt Jones

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Kerosene Maxine to Tea Party: "Go to Hell!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Elder
> 
> 
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your Larry on the west coast but here in the east we have Vince Coakley
Click to expand...


Bi-coastal coons on display.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your Larry on the west coast but here in the east we have Vince Coakley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
Click to expand...

^^bi-sexual coon on display^^


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what you do to liberals? Facking hypocritical piece of right wingnut trash.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't look down on liberals.  I laugh at you, mostly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I do to the idiotic tea party crowd.
Click to expand...


Yeah, demanding responsible government spending is so _stu_pid.


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your Larry on the west coast but here in the east we have Vince Coakley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
Click to expand...


Bigot.


----------



## bodecea

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your Larry on the west coast but here in the east we have Vince Coakley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
Click to expand...


I am here to tell you those kinds of words are inappropriate in this day and age.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Salt Jones said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry "the sage of south central" Elder is the man!
> 
> And Maxine Waters hates his guts!......He's all over that corrupt, crazy wench.
> 
> Was so glad when he came back on the air here in So. Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your Larry on the west coast but here in the east we have Vince Coakley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
Click to expand...


 what a fucking idiot.


----------



## saveliberty

Salt Jones said:


> Bi-coastal coons on display.



What asswipes are posi repping this clown?


----------



## Salt Jones

bodecea said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have your Larry on the west coast but here in the east we have Vince Coakley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am here to tell you those kinds of words are inappropriate in this day and age.
Click to expand...


They are never inappropriate for these buck dancing coons.


----------



## Salt Jones

saveliberty said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asswipes are posi repping this clown?
Click to expand...


The bigger question is what cumstains are posi repping your should have been aborted ass?


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't look down on liberals.  I laugh at you, mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I do to the idiotic tea party crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, demanding responsible government spending is so _stu_pid.
Click to expand...


No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.


----------



## saveliberty

Salt Jones said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asswipes are posi repping this clown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bigger question is what cumstains are posi repping your should have been aborted ass?
Click to expand...




I'd laugh in your face, but your not here.  I'd even come to your neighborhood and laugh in your face.


----------



## bodecea

Salt Jones said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here to tell you those kinds of words are inappropriate in this day and age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are never inappropriate for these buck dancing coons.
Click to expand...


I am talking to YOU.


----------



## daveman

saveliberty said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asswipes are posi repping this clown?
Click to expand...

His fellow bigots.


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I do to the idiotic tea party crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, demanding responsible government spending is so _stu_pid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.
Click to expand...

Damn, but you're a stupid, weak-minded fool.

Why don't you just post this every time, and save the rest of us exposure to your irrational hatred?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I do to the idiotic tea party crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, demanding responsible government spending is so _stu_pid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.
Click to expand...


you are no better than tank. You two deserve each other


----------



## Wicked Jester

saveliberty said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asswipes are posi repping this clown?
Click to expand...

J-low, Marc, Bass.


----------



## Tank

Salt Jones said:


> No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.


Naw, I'd just change the seat out


----------



## Salt Jones

Wicked Jester said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bi-coastal coons on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What asswipes are posi repping this clown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> J-low, Marc, Bass.
Click to expand...


And Tank, William Joyce, Yidnar and Elvis make up the bulk of your positive reps.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Salt Jones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What asswipes are posi repping this clown?
> 
> 
> 
> J-low, Marc, Bass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Tank, William Joyce, Yidnar and Elvis make up the bulk of your positive reps.
Click to expand...

Hey, i thought you were coming to my neighborhood?

I'm waitin' buddy!


----------



## Salt Jones

Wicked Jester said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> J-low, Marc, Bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tank, William Joyce, Yidnar and Elvis make up the bulk of your positive reps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, i thought you were coming to my neighborhood?
> 
> I'm waitin' buddy!
Click to expand...


I'll meet you at the Hows Trancas Market, if it's still there, at midnight or the Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## Unkotare

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I do to the idiotic tea party crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, demanding responsible government spending is so _stu_pid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.
Click to expand...



You're as big an idiot as the rest of the racist morons around here, douchebag. You deserve each other.


----------



## Unkotare

Tank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I'd just change the seat out
Click to expand...




In your case that would mean replacing your ceiling, you fucking turd.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Salt Jones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Tank, William Joyce, Yidnar and Elvis make up the bulk of your positive reps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, i thought you were coming to my neighborhood?
> 
> I'm waitin' buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll meet you at the Hows Trancas Market, if it's still there, at midnight or the Ben and Jerry's.
Click to expand...


What?  Are ya gonna blow him after he takes you out for dinner and ice cream?

Just curious about the food and midnight thing................


----------



## Salt Jones

Unkotare said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, demanding responsible government spending is so _stu_pid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're as big an idiot as the rest of the racist morons around here, douchebag. You deserve each other.
Click to expand...


And you deserve the cooning stylings of Herman Cain, Alan West, Larry Elder et al.


----------



## Salt Jones

ABikerSailor said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, i thought you were coming to my neighborhood?
> 
> I'm waitin' buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll meet you at the Hows Trancas Market, if it's still there, at midnight or the Ben and Jerry's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  Are ya gonna blow him after he takes you out for dinner and ice cream?
> 
> Just curious about the food and midnight thing................
Click to expand...


No, I'm not a biker.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Amazing thread with hypocrisy and racism, white liberals always show their true colors.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Amazing thread with hypocrisy and racism, white liberals always show their true colors.



And then the black racist bastards show up to tell everyone how wrong the whites are while showing THEIR true colors, eh Chucked Ass 2.0?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

ABikerSailor said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing thread with hypocrisy and racism, white liberals always show their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the black racist bastards show up to tell everyone how wrong the whites are while showing THEIR true colors, eh Chucked Ass 2.0?
Click to expand...


You feel hit GayBiker? No one even said your name, lol.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bass v 2.0 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing thread with hypocrisy and racism, white liberals always show their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the black racist bastards show up to tell everyone how wrong the whites are while showing THEIR true colors, eh Chucked Ass 2.0?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feel hit GayBiker? No one even said your name, lol.
Click to expand...


Nope, just commenting on your racist flag being ran up the pole.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

ABikerSailor said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then the black racist bastards show up to tell everyone how wrong the whites are while showing THEIR true colors, eh Chucked Ass 2.0?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feel hit GayBiker? No one even said your name, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, just commenting on your racist flag being ran up the pole.
Click to expand...


WTH are you talking about GayBiker? I make one comment about the racism of white liberals and you start chimping out, you have issues.


----------



## Tank

Salty Negro and Bass are breaking some white liberals hearts tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

Salt Jones said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, cooning for racist white conservatives is stupid. 90% of you racist white conservatives would replace your toilets if a black man was ever unfortunate enough to use your bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're as big an idiot as the rest of the racist morons around here, douchebag. You deserve each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you deserve the cooning stylings of Herman Cain, Alan West, Larry Elder et al.
Click to expand...



Fuck off, racist shitbag.


----------



## Tank

Unkotare said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're as big an idiot as the rest of the racist morons around here, douchebag. You deserve each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you deserve the cooning stylings of Herman Cain, Alan West, Larry Elder et al.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, racist shitbag.
Click to expand...


Unkoturd, how dare you talk to black folks like this, they have been threw slavery you know.


----------



## Unkotare

Tank said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you deserve the cooning stylings of Herman Cain, Alan West, Larry Elder et al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, racist shitbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkoturd, how dare you talk to black folks like this, they have been threw [sic] slavery you know.
Click to expand...


Fuck off, racist shitbag (and learn some English, you moron).


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure as fuck is what's happening. get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, Willow. Quit kissing her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To tell the truth an applaud someone for speaking it is not kissing their ass. You fucking moron.
Click to expand...


You are not one to talk. You're as big of a kiss ass as Willow. And you are both simple-minded little twits.


----------



## California Girl

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map targetting individual people...the Democrat map provided as a comparison targetted states.
> 
> But please feel free to continue to show us that you just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map targeted districts......The dem's map targeted states.
> 
> No difference whatsoever, ya dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin's map does NOT target districts...it targets individuals.   If it had targetted districts, this would never have been an issue.
> 
> I'm adding this link because it shows the map with the accompanying comments.....names people, Wicked.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/01/08/sarah-palin-gabrielle-giffords-facebook-target-list-crosshairs-map/
Click to expand...


Can you provide any actual evidence that this map, or any other right wing literature, had any impact on Loughner? Can you prove that he ever saw this map? No. Because there is no evidence. 

Gifford's shooting had nothing to do with Palin, or anyone else, other than Loughner. And no amount of faux outrage will prove it different. Because the facts do not fit your 'evidence'. 

Those who continue to use these ridiculous 'arguments' to support some dumb assed opinion only show their own ignorance, nothing else.


----------



## saveliberty

The fact that Maxine Waters hasn't been "targeted"  is proof enough no such plan is in place.


----------



## bodecea

California Girl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map targeted districts......The dem's map targeted states.
> 
> No difference whatsoever, ya dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map does NOT target districts...it targets individuals.   If it had targetted districts, this would never have been an issue.
> 
> I'm adding this link because it shows the map with the accompanying comments.....names people, Wicked.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/01/08/sarah-palin-gabrielle-giffords-facebook-target-list-crosshairs-map/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide any actual evidence that this map, or any other right wing literature, had any impact on Loughner? Can you prove that he ever saw this map? No. Because there is no evidence.
> 
> Gifford's shooting had nothing to do with Palin, or anyone else, other than Loughner. And no amount of faux outrage will prove it different. Because the facts do not fit your 'evidence'.
> 
> Those who continue to use these ridiculous 'arguments' to support some dumb assed opinion only show their own ignorance, nothing else.
Click to expand...


It is interesting how you jump to accusing me of saying that Loughner was influenced by the inappropriate map put together by Palin. But, if you think I said that, you are welcome to point it out to us.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map does NOT target districts...it targets individuals.   If it had targetted districts, this would never have been an issue.
> 
> I'm adding this link because it shows the map with the accompanying comments.....names people, Wicked.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/01/08/sarah-palin-gabrielle-giffords-facebook-target-list-crosshairs-map/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide any actual evidence that this map, or any other right wing literature, had any impact on Loughner? Can you prove that he ever saw this map? No. Because there is no evidence.
> 
> Gifford's shooting had nothing to do with Palin, or anyone else, other than Loughner. And no amount of faux outrage will prove it different. Because the facts do not fit your 'evidence'.
> 
> Those who continue to use these ridiculous 'arguments' to support some dumb assed opinion only show their own ignorance, nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting how you jump to accusing me of saying that Loughner was influenced by the inappropriate map put together by Palin. But, if you think I said that, you are welcome to point it out to us.
Click to expand...

The left's blaming of Palin for Laughner's actions has been much discussed here.  Can you link to a post of yours saying Palin is not responsible?

Kthnxbai.


----------



## saveliberty

bodecea said:


> It is interesting how you jump to accusing me of saying that Loughner was influenced by the inappropriate map put together by Palin. But, if you think I said that, you are welcome to point it out to us.



Sorry we skipped ahead.  That is usually where the Huffos take us next.  Carry on at your own pace.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map does NOT target districts...it targets individuals.   If it had targetted districts, this would never have been an issue.
> 
> I'm adding this link because it shows the map with the accompanying comments.....names people, Wicked.
> 
> Sarah Palin&#039;s Crosshairs Map Still on Facebook | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide any actual evidence that this map, or any other right wing literature, had any impact on Loughner? Can you prove that he ever saw this map? No. Because there is no evidence.
> 
> Gifford's shooting had nothing to do with Palin, or anyone else, other than Loughner. And no amount of faux outrage will prove it different. Because the facts do not fit your 'evidence'.
> 
> Those who continue to use these ridiculous 'arguments' to support some dumb assed opinion only show their own ignorance, nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting how you jump to accusing me of saying that Loughner was influenced by the inappropriate map put together by Palin. But, if you think I said that, you are welcome to point it out to us.
Click to expand...

You've been infering to it throughout this thread.

You friggin' lefty idiots are wishing it to be true so bad, it's eating you from the inside out.

Bunch of damn ignoramus fucks to be sure.


----------



## Intense

California Girl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map targeted districts......The dem's map targeted states.
> 
> No difference whatsoever, ya dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map does NOT target districts...it targets individuals.   If it had targetted districts, this would never have been an issue.
> 
> I'm adding this link because it shows the map with the accompanying comments.....names people, Wicked.
> 
> Sarah Palin's Crosshairs Map Still on Facebook | TMZ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you provide any actual evidence that this map, or any other right wing literature, had any impact on Loughner? Can you prove that he ever saw this map? No. Because there is no evidence.
> 
> Gifford's shooting had nothing to do with Palin, or anyone else, other than Loughner. And no amount of faux outrage will prove it different. Because the facts do not fit your 'evidence'.
> 
> Those who continue to use these ridiculous 'arguments' to support some dumb assed opinion only show their own ignorance, nothing else.
Click to expand...


Hey, the only thing I am interested in is whether Maxine Waters wears Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin's map does NOT target districts...it targets individuals.   If it had targetted districts, this would never have been an issue.
> 
> I'm adding this link because it shows the map with the accompanying comments.....names people, Wicked.
> 
> Sarah Palin's Crosshairs Map Still on Facebook | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide any actual evidence that this map, or any other right wing literature, had any impact on Loughner? Can you prove that he ever saw this map? No. Because there is no evidence.
> 
> Gifford's shooting had nothing to do with Palin, or anyone else, other than Loughner. And no amount of faux outrage will prove it different. Because the facts do not fit your 'evidence'.
> 
> Those who continue to use these ridiculous 'arguments' to support some dumb assed opinion only show their own ignorance, nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, the only thing I am interested in is whether Maxine Waters wears Boxers or Briefs?
Click to expand...

Oooooooh god!......I have no desire to know what covers Aunt Esthers dried up, stinky old coochie.

Things that make ya' wanna go


----------



## Gallagher

That does it. I'm joining today.


----------



## California Girl

Gallagher said:


> That does it. I'm joining today.



If you're hoping they're a bunch of gun-totin' white racist whackjobs, you are gonna be seriously disappointed.


----------

